
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (August 2013) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or H1B if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Also see: Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (August 2013) http:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6139937
======
sgrove
San Francisco, CA - Zenbox. Software Engineer. [LOCAL | RELOCATE OK]

We're a YC company wrangling SaaS to work together (as they should), starting
by bringing the biggest apps our customers use right into Gmail. We've been
growing our team over the past few months, and looking to add even more
awesome people.

We work with dozens of API's to show our users profiles of their customers
without having to jump out of the email flow - imagine having
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtzqRSlgqkw](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtzqRSlgqkw)
available when helping customers.

Thousands of people use it every day for hours on end, and are happy to pay
for it to make sure they can continue using it. But there's still so much
polish and improvement possible.

We also spend time improving our tooling, and tools for other developers. As
one example we've recently vastly improved the source-map capabilities of the
ClojureScript compiler. We do it because we want to give back to the
communities that have enabled us, because it helps us, and because it's
interesting.

Looking for an engineer who loves the craft, who cares about building product,
and is excited about helping customers. We also explore some pretty awesome
ways to escape from getting crushed under the heel of complexity, and we're
all excited to start toying around with ideas like
[http://clojure.com/blog/2013/06/28/clojure-core-async-
channe...](http://clojure.com/blog/2013/06/28/clojure-core-async-
channels.html) for the frontend.

This is both UI and backend work.

Languages: Clojure, Clojurescript, Ruby, Javascript.

sean @ zenboxapp

[https://www.zenboxapp.com](https://www.zenboxapp.com)

------
dayjah
Twitch - twitch.tv - San Francisco, CA.

Three years ago there was no "real" way to watch live gaming video online. Now
we're the defacto and the likes of xbox and valve are realizing that and
working very closely with us. This type of growth needs support!

Devops Engineers - We're scaling at an insane rate! 3mm MAU increase over the
last couple of months, up from 2mm MAU a few months ago, which was up from 1mm
MAU a few months prior to that! As such nearly every aspect of our stack is
being revved, automated and improved. We're looking for people that never do
things three times, it is always scripted and solid by then. Come help us
build intelligent request routing into our infrastructure, help us get our
server build and deploy process down to a work of beauty. Everything is up for
grabs here for the right candidates.

Data Architects - Do you dream about large volumes of data? We have it! We're
looking for engineers with tried and tested experience of modern storage
mechanisms to help us scale out all data related things. Our vision is to have
you build the platform for our stats guy (an absolute baller!) to go to town
on. We want to build platforms that help us both with real time queries
(recommendations for channels / vods, etc, to watch) and longer bulk queries
(cohort analysis).

Interested in either? Want to know more? Email me, Mike Ossareh, Director of
Engineering: ossareh@twitch.tv

------
gtuhl
Atlanta, GA - MailChimp

I am hiring for two roles on the Infrastructure side:

Systems/Coding:
[http://mailchimp.theresumator.com/apply/6Il9br/Infrastructur...](http://mailchimp.theresumator.com/apply/6Il9br/Infrastructure-
Engineer.html)

NOC/Networking: [http://mailchimp.theresumator.com/apply/8ZRfKP/NOC-
Engineer....](http://mailchimp.theresumator.com/apply/8ZRfKP/NOC-
Engineer.html)

MailChimp is a unique place. We have ~3.5mm users, send ~6bn emails/month, and
sit at ~80k queries/second hitting our dozens of database shards during a
typical day. We are growing rapidly, adding 7000+ new users/day with that rate
increasing every week. On the infrastructure side we do some neat stuff to
support that scale and growth rate, working closely with developers to build
and support our applications.

The engineering teams are still small, our benefits are unmatched, and
internally we function much like a startup aside from established stability
and abundant resources. There are no sales people, no investors, no board, no
phones, no useless meetings, and engineering teams are trusted to make good
decisions with resources with minimal oversight.

If interested, use the links above to apply. Your information will come
directly to me.

------
ejdyksen
Mutually Human - Grand Rapids, Michigan

[http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/](http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/)

\---------------------------------------

We are a small team passionate about making people's lives better through
software.

A little bit about us:

    
    
      - We write custom software of all shapes and sizes for clients all over the US
      
      - Though everyone here is fluent in Ruby, we don't artificially limit ourselves.
        In the past few months, I've worked with Objective-C, Backbone.js (inside 
        PhoneGap), Angular.js, Ruby (of course) and a little bit of Java and C#.
      
      - We practice a sustainable pace. We recognize that we each have lives,
        activities, and families outside of work. Late nights and > 40 hour weeks are
        rare by design.
      
      - We're agile, but not dogmatic about it. Our process evolves to suit our needs.
      
      - We offer competitive salaries, health/vision/dental insurance, quarterly profit 
        sharing, retirement + match, weekly catered lunches, and a top-floor office
        with snacks, guitars, and your choice of standing or sitting desks.
    

A little bit about Grand Rapids:

    
    
      - 2.5 hours from Chicago and Detroit, less than an hour to the beach.
      
      - Lots of great beer. Founders Brewery (a mile from our office) has 3 beers in
        the Beer Advocate top 15. HopCat is a “World Class” bar on BA. 
        Just look here: http://beeradvocate.com/beerfly/city/43
      
      - If you’re renting anything larger than a breadbox in the Bay Area or NYC,
        you can afford a house here. I bought a nice house with a mortgage payment
        30% lower than the rent of my 1 bedroom apartment in Mountain View.
      
      - A growing technology and startup community.
    

A little bit about you:

    
    
      - You love writing software, and you have a few years of experience doing it.
      
      - You learn new stuff quickly. You’ve used a lot of technologies, but you’re not
        afraid to use more. It would be nice if you use and love Ruby, but not required.
      
      - You believe software is written for humans, not computers.
      
      - You want to come into work every day and enjoy the people you work with.
    

If you're interested, send me your resume/CV and a little bit about why you’re
interested:

ej@mutuallyhuman.com

------
klistwan
Kira Talent ([https://www.kiratalent.com](https://www.kiratalent.com)) -
Toronto, Canada

At Kira Talent, we help employers spot high-performers earlier in the hiring
process through timed video interviews.

A bit about us:

    
    
      * we’re a small team (you’d be #8), based in the heart of downtown Toronto
    
      * we’re well funded and have had paying clients since day 1 of the company
    
      * we’re hiring designers and all types of devs -- mobile, frontend, backend, analytics
    
      * we think even enterprise software can be beautiful, and pride ourselves on our design
    
      * every single one of our developers have committed code within their first day at work; some within their first hour
    

Here’s some stuff we’ve been working on lately:

    
    
      * building infrastructure to allow us to scale our video recording and streaming
    
      * re-building the UI-heavy sections of our product using AngularJS
    
      * designing and creating our mobile suite for both job candidates and employers alike
    
      * presenting analytics data captured in our product to the end user, and our team internally
    

We use Python/Django, JavaScript (jQuery, AngularJS), ActionScript, MySQL (and
some MongoDB), but you’d be free to choose your own tools and libraries.

If this sounds fun, let’s chat! My name is Konrad, and you can send me a note
at konrad@kiratalent.com. :)

------
troygoode
Washington, DC and Boston, MA -- Software Developers (full time)

NGP VAN ([http://www.ngpvan.com/](http://www.ngpvan.com/)) is the market
leader in integrated political campaign software and we serve _only_
progressive candidates/organizations including the Democratic Party and
President Obama's 2008 and 2012 presidential campaigns. We're looking for a
few more talented software developers to join ~50 other developers in DC &
Boston as we ramp up product development efforts on the next versions of our
SaaS products in advance of the 2014 mid-term elections. See a bit more about
us, our perks, and our culture on our CoderWall page:
[https://coderwall.com/team/ngp-van](https://coderwall.com/team/ngp-van)

In particular we're looking for folks that want to help change this country
for the better and have experience in (or a burning hunger to learn) one or
more of the following:

    
    
      - AngularJS (or another SPA framework/library)
      - node.js
      - ElasticSearch
      - Hadoop
      - .NET (C#)
    

Please email me directly at tgoode@ngpvan.com if interested. Include a brief
note about why you think you're a match and a link to your
GitHub/BitBucket/etc profile.

------
scanr
London, England - Full Time - Local Only (with flexibility to work from home
on occasion)

Optim.al ([https://www.optimalsocial.com/](https://www.optimalsocial.com/)) is
hiring full stack engineers for our London office, working on real time
bidding, analytics, data science and front end web applications.

Requirements:

    
    
        * BS or MS degree in computer science, mathematics, or related field.
        * Good understanding of web technologies HTML, Javascript, HTTP, JSON, REST
        * Can demonstrate that you're a great 
          programmer in at least one of Scala, Python, Java, Clojure, Haskell, 
          F#, Kotlin or Ruby
        * Willing to work in Python, Scala and Java
        * Good understanding of a Unix based operating system
        * Some experience of databases and at least one web application framework
    

If you love programming and would like an interesting job with a steep
learning curve and a wide variety of challenges, please get in touch. You can
email me personally at jamie@optimalsocial.com or use the following Jobvite
link:

[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=oYH2Wfwn&s=HackerNews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=oYH2Wfwn&s=HackerNews)

No recruiters please.

------
ahobson
Damballa - Atlanta, Remote

We are a information security company analyzing network traffic to find
machines infected with malware. No prior security experience is necessary;
just an interest in the field.

We are looking for Clojure developers unafraid of Machine Learning and Machine
Learning experts unafraid of Clojure.

[https://www.damballa.com/careers/R&D_Developer.php](https://www.damballa.com/careers/R&D_Developer.php)

[https://www.damballa.com/careers/R&D_Data_Scientist.php](https://www.damballa.com/careers/R&D_Data_Scientist.php)

Please feel free to contact me directly or apply via the web site.

~~~
jackmaney
The R&D Data Scientist job listing doesn't seem to mention the possibility of
telecommuting. Do any employees currently work remotely?

Also my email address is jackmaney at gmail.com

~~~
ahobson
We do have remote employees, but none on the R&D team ... yet. We want (and
need) to change that to hire the best folks available.

~~~
carterschonwald
indeed! NYC >> ATL :)

------
frederickcook
Moveline is transforming an industry older than the internal combustion
engine. We ship every day and play Settlers on Fridays.

We’re looking for a solid full-stack javascript engineer who loves Settlers of
Catan, remote development, and can tell the difference between an IPA and a
Lager.

About Us

\- We’re passionate about building software that dramatically improves the
customer experience, end-to-end, around moving. Our web product is at the
heart of it.

\- We are also working with a world-class set of investors and advisors, who
you’ll have the opportunity to meet and interact with on a regular basis.

About You

\- You are fluent in Javascript – our stack is MEAN:
Mongo/Express/Angular/Node (and Backbone)

\- You are passionate about code and elegant solutions, and want to work with
others who are similarly so. You can’t sleep at night knowing you left
something not DRY’d

\- You have architected and developed end-to-end products that are currently
running business applications on a production environment

\- You have an obsessive attention to detail

\- You thrive when you are working closely with others on a small team

\- You want to build stuff that solves real human problems

\- You can explain the differences, chemical and philosophical, between a
lager and an IPA

\- You have a panic attack if you don’t push code before noon

\- You don’t care that the moving industry isn’t sexy

\- You would rather make money than make the front page of TechCrunch (though
we do that too)

Compensation

Market salary and meaningful equity is available. We’re primarily a remote
engineering team, with the company (ops, marketing, customer service) based in
Las Vegas in the heart of Tony Hsieh’s Downtown Project. Hackers in Vegas or
remote in the US welcome. Full Time or Contract-to-Hire only please. No
freelancers or recruiters need apply.

[https://www.moveline.com/careers#senior-
engineer](https://www.moveline.com/careers#senior-engineer)

------
dljsjr
Florida Institute for Human and Machine Cognition's Robotics Group in
Pensacola, FL, looking for Java developers and robotics people.

We're looking for short term, long term, interns, post-docs, researchers,
full-time, basically anything. We do frequently sponsor foreign job applicants
with work visas.

We recently placed 1st in the DARPA Robotics Challenge VRC, and are looking to
fill out our team for the next stages of the DRC that involve doing some
pretty cool challenges.

Applicant would need to be able to relocate and stay until at least December
2013.

More info about the DARPA Robotics Challenge here:

[http://www.theroboticschallenge.org](http://www.theroboticschallenge.org)

More info about our lab here:

[http://robots.ihmc.us](http://robots.ihmc.us)

More info about the job postings here:

[http://canadian-fury.com/2013/07/29/job-opportunities-in-
the...](http://canadian-fury.com/2013/07/29/job-opportunities-in-the-ihmc-
robot-lab/)

[http://robots.ihmc.us/jobs](http://robots.ihmc.us/jobs)

~~~
smoyer
Sounds like interesting work! I'll be in Tuscaloosa in a couple weeks ... do
you give tours to visitors?

------
probst
Kaiserslautern Germany, Software Engineer at Aircloak - REMOTE ((UTC +2) +- 2)

My name is Sebastian, and I am the CTO at Aircloak. Aircloak is a young and
well-funded startup working on privacy preserving data processing and
analytics. We are a spinout from the German Max-Planck Institute for Software
System research institute, where we also currently have our offices.

Our technology allows us to process highly private streams of data and only
ever make fully anonymous data available to our customers. One of the features
that make our system unique is that no one, including operators, customers,
and ourselves, ever has access to the sensitive raw data. This property holds
true even after we update the software running on the machines processing the
sensitive data!

You should:

    
    
        - be intelligent
        - have a good sense of humour
        - be an amazing programmer
        - wish to change the world
    

Our system spans many machines and services, with major components written in
Erlang and Java, in addition to components written in C, C# and ruby.
Knowledge of functional programming is a plus. Experience with web development
is not going to hurt either.

We are:

    
    
        - recent University of Cambridge graduates 
        - one director at the Max-Planck Institute
    

The work environment is highly international and diverse, and we would like to
keep it that way. We are looking to hire two more full time engineers. You can
either work on site with us in our offices in Kaiserslautern, Germany, or, for
the right candidate, remote. We offer good and stable salary, generous equity
and great facilities.

We hope to hear from you. Please email us at jobs@aircloak.com if you have any
questions! You can find more on our website:
[http://www.aircloak.com/join.html](http://www.aircloak.com/join.html)

------
sheraz
Stockholm, Fulltime, PHP developers skilled in MVC

Hej hej,

We´re looking for PHP developers with MVC Skills who want to join us full-time
in our Stockholm office, developing Platforms, CMS-Modules and Apps. If you
have knowledge of CSS, jQuery, Zend framework, MySQL, Doctrine or Git that
would be awesome too.

We offer a spot on a startup Software Tech Team scaling up its work in Apps-
In-The-Cloud, module-based WYSIWYG functions and Real-Time updates. Buzzwords
aside, at the end of the day we just want to enable people to have apps.

You're a hungry programmer who wants to grow with us as we expand to new
markets. We do not require any formal merits, only that you are really
skilled. You are most probably a junior programmer who got your PHP skills
from hacking away in you basement.

Salary as agreed upon. Bonus if you excel.

We´re a young company that so far have worked with brands such as Unilever and
Microsoft. The last couple of weeks we have hired four programmers. We need
more :) Send a cv to michael@openratio.com.

Kind regards

The team at OpenRatio

------
myf
Modilabs, Columbia University -- New York City -- Full time

[https://github.com/modilabs/jobs](https://github.com/modilabs/jobs)

We are a university lab under The Earth Institute at Columbia University. We
are building open source softwares to help developments in various countries
in the world with a kick of technology.

Currently we are involved in a data collection / analysis project in Nigeria,
an infrastructure planner project for remote islands in Indonesia and many
more. We also have a team in Narobi, Kenya with whom the New York team work
very closely. Our stacks includes but not limited to python, javascript,
django, nodejs and we are always looking forward for new technology.

We are looking for hackers who are passionate about the stuff that helps the
world sucks a little less. If you are interested in hacking with us, traveling
to the developing world, please go to the afromentioned github job repo to
contact us.

------
clarkevans
Chicago, IL / New Haven, CT / Telecommute -- Development Operations Engineer

Prometheus Research, LLC
([http://prometheusresearch.com](http://prometheusresearch.com)) is searching
for a full-stack development operations engineer to help build-out our SaaS
offering and custom deployments of bio-informatics applications. We're
comfortable with telecommute, however, since we work with HIPPA, you must be
in the U.S.

* We help medical researchers (especially those working with autistic children) manage their data.

* We both use and produce free and open source software (YAML, HTSQL, and soon RexDB).

* We are a Javascript, Python, PostgreSQL, and Linux consulting and custom development group.

* We have a RexDB SaaS offering that is typically hosted on university networks.

* Our clients (and users) have demanding problems; they are appreciative, smart & fun.

* Our work is primarily funded through foundations and grants (we'll never be flush with cash).

We're looking for someone who would help us build-out our software deployment
and monitoring infrastructure. You'll be working closely with Clark Evans in
Chicago (truthfully, over IRC) and other members of Prometheus in New Haven CT
and Prague. Your clients will be internal data analysts, custom software
developers, and client relationship managers. We're currently transitioning
from an ad-hoc set of system management scripts to Ansible and Cogs; and soon
we'll probably move most services to Docker or some other open source light-
weight virtualization system. We're looking for someone who uses appropriate
open source tools and helps us contributes back to the broader community.

We value planning, documentation and competent execution. This is not an entry
level position. If you're interested, tell us at ops-
hn-20130801@prometheusresearch.com

Clark

------
aawecler
New York City OR Austin, TX : Yodle : Software Engineers and Software
Engineers in Test

Yodle (www.yodle.com) helps local businesses succeed. We will continue to make
an impact for the 35,000 businesses we work with today and eventually make a
much broader impact on the local business economy as a whole.

We assemble teams of problem solvers, individuals who are excited to drive
change, and want to work in a collaborative and team oriented environment. Our
engineers build software products that make marketing simple and cost
effective for small businesses and help them attract and retain customers.

Our 50+ person engineering team powers our 1100 employees that support our 35,
000 customers.

We are growing our Austin and New York Engineering teams. visit our careers
site to learn more - www.yodlecareers.com - and feel free to email me directly
with your resume awecler at yodle

------
mattt416
Just a friendly reminder about WFH.io
([http://www.wfh.io](http://www.wfh.io)), a site listing global full time
remote / work from home (WFH) tech-related jobs.

In July 2013 we added 36 jobs, with a breakdown as follows:

27 Software Development

4 System Administration

2 Design

2 Customer Support

1 Other

Also, it's still free to submit your job posting to WFH.io, so please do so!
:)

Thanks!

~~~
Ives
The first job listing on your page, under "Top 5 requested jobs" being "Sr
Software Developer - Cloud Servers" at Rackspace has already been filled
according to the rackspace URL the website provides. It doesn't give a good
impression if the first thing you look at isn't available anymore.

~~~
mattt416
You are right. :( I do scan remote links daily looking for non-200s, but
that's obviously not robust enough.

~~~
mryan
Also, some of them are not actually WFH, e.g. this one requires relocation to
Portland: [https://www.wfh.io/jobs/16/](https://www.wfh.io/jobs/16/)

~~~
mattt416
I'm pretty stringent about that -- if you click the employer's job link,
you'll see:

"We'll work with you wherever you are (in the US) or help you relocate to
Portland, OR."

~~~
mryan
My apologies, I misread that as "work with you _to_ help you relocate".

It's great to see a site dedicated to WFH. I wish you every success with it!

~~~
mattt416
No worries, and thanks!

------
shrig94
FlightCar (YCW13) - Cambridge, MA, FULL TIME, INTERNS, REMOTE considered

[https://www.flightcar.com](https://www.flightcar.com)

Come join FlightCar and help bring car sharing to airports (the place car
sharing makes the most sense!).

We're hiring:

-Python/Django (++ if you're an awesome JS'er or can work some PSDs and AIs)

-iOS/Android (++ if you have Python/Django experience)

Email shri@flightcar.com with a resume/github if you're interested.

------
robbiemitchell
Knewton - New York, NY (Union Square) - full-time

Knewton's mission is to bring personalized learning to the world.

Knewton is the world's leading adaptive learning technology provider. The
Knewton platform makes it possible for anyone to build applications that
provide real-time proficiency estimation, activity recommendations, analytics,
and more. The world's largest and most innovative learning companies use
Knewton technology to improve student achievement in K–12 (e.g.,Houghton
Mifflin), higher education (e.g.,Pearson), global English Language Teaching
(e.g.,Macmillan), and other markets. Knewton has been recognized globally as a
"Technology Pioneer" (World Economic Forum in Davos), one of the world's "50
Most Innovative Companies" (Fast Company), and one of "The World's 100 Most
Intriguing Entrepreneurs" (Goldman Sachs).

Knewton has about 120 employees, over half of which work in technology, data
science, and adaptive instruction, including machine learning.

[http://www.knewton.com/jobs/](http://www.knewton.com/jobs/)

[http://www.knewton.com/tech/blog/](http://www.knewton.com/tech/blog/)

Some specific openings:

* Business Development Director - [http://bit.ly/10uusn3](http://bit.ly/10uusn3)

* Data Scientist - [http://bit.ly/12yWm1X](http://bit.ly/12yWm1X)

* Software Engineer - Big Data - [http://bit.ly/14IsjUm](http://bit.ly/14IsjUm)

* Senior Security Engineer - [http://bit.ly/14lqxJY](http://bit.ly/14lqxJY)

* Senior Product Manager - [http://bit.ly/14lqyxv](http://bit.ly/14lqyxv)

\--> For more follow
[http://twitter.com/knewton_jobs](http://twitter.com/knewton_jobs)

------
bigcojosh
Barclays Bank - New York, NY - all levels

We do high throughput, low latency java server programming.

We love scrum and domain driven design. We automate everything, especially
testing.

Our group has got advantages of big company and startup. We're changing the
way that Wall Street develops software.

If you like to write code that expresses application logic with brilliant
clarity,

Or if you like to hack on high performance systems engineering,

Email us about working at Barclays: bigcojosh@gmail.com

~~~
hedonist
High performance LIBOR fixing is more like it.

------
pashields
Adzerk - Durham, NC - Full-time, permanent -
([http://www.adzerk.com](http://www.adzerk.com))

We're looking for a devops engineer and both junior and senior developers.
More info on our jobs page ([http://www.adzerk.com/job-
openings/](http://www.adzerk.com/job-openings/))

Adzerk is focused on helping publishers make more money from their ad
inventory by building a revolutionary ad serving platform. We believe that
making advertising a viable business model for publishers ensures the future
of a free and healthy internet. We love nothing more than helping a great
publisher be rewarded for their hard work and help them continue to create
awesome content.

------
Hayvok
Cupertino, CA - 1+ year contract (possibility of internal conversion)

Two open contract positions with Apple Inc. Work on an exciting team with some
cutting-edge tech. Here's our current tech stack.

* LAMP (w/ PHP 5.4)

* Symfony 2

* Redis

* Ember.js

* Node.js

* Vagrant, Puppet

* statsd, Graphite, etc.

Applicants for this position should feel ready to deliver on all of these
fronts. You're a strong, modern PHP engineer with a focus on delivering solid,
unit-tested code. You're comfortable with working in Symfony 2, excited by
Ember, and have a history of delivering great code.

Candidates with active Github profiles and open source contributions will be
given strong preference. (Please include a link to your profile.)

To apply, send an email to jnettles at apple dot com with your resumé and any
pertinent information.

Sorry, but we cannot sponsor H1B candidates for these positions.

------
urgeio2
NODE.JS — BERLIN — VERSUS.COM

Top 5 reasons why you should move to Berlin, now:

1\. Lowest livings costs with highest standard of living. Stay in gorgeous,
perfectly renovated apartments in pre-WWII residential buildings with high
ceilings, right in the middle of the center and pay a fraction of costs of any
other capital (even cheaper than any Eastern European capital). No need for a
car—Berlin has one of the densest subway nets and wide streets make biking fun
+ we have Car2Go and Drive-Now (these are world's best smartphone-supported
car sharing systems with brand new cars at every corner, cheaper than owning a
car or riding a cab). In addition, Germany has an amazing social health care
system including health, unemployment and pension.

2\. A vibrant and fast growing ecosystem of smart people. A vast number of new
software talents, founders, software companies and VCs are moving to Berlin,
every day (Twitter, Google, Soundcloud, Earlybird, Mozilla and many more).

3\. People here are open-minded, outgoing, mix well and international—no need
to learn German, everyone speaks English. Making new friends is a matter of
days. Visit tons of networking and startup events, every week.

4\. Easy work permissions—Europeans do not need any and can work from day one.

5\. Berlin's night life is unmatched, huge and changing every day (plus
ridiculously cheap). Berlin has got some of the most dazzling, naughty, and
original clubs on the face of the Earth.

Berlin is calling and getting the new tech hub of Europe. If you are
passionate about building great software, we’d love to talk with you. If you
don't live in Berlin yet, we could help to fix that.

We are one of Berlin largest Node.js team, running an high availability
cluster on Node/Express and looking for more Node.js Software Engineers.

=> our product: [http://versus.com](http://versus.com)

=> our career page: [http://urge.io/jobs](http://urge.io/jobs)

=> or apply to career <at> versus <dot> com

~~~
geuis
Hey guys, just a quick comment about the colors on versus.com. #bfbfbf is your
text, and #f4f4f4 is the background. Those colors are so close together that
its nearly impossible to read without really straining the eyes. I'd recommend
going with a darker color for your text to provide better contrast. Good luck!

------
sethbannon
Amicus (YC S12) - New York City

Amicus is reshaping civil society through innovation. We believe profits and
social good can go hand in hand. At Amicus, we build tools that increase the
amount nonprofits raise, while drastically decreasing their costs. Amicus puts
more money in the hands of great organizations and creates lots of value in
the process. Tired of deciding whether to do good or do well? You've come to
the right place.

Hiring

    
    
      - Javascripters
      - Rubyists
      - Other (non-technical)
    

[http://jobs.amicushq.com/](http://jobs.amicushq.com/) for mored details.

Shoot an email to jobs+Aug@amicushq.com if interested. Tell us why you think
you'd be a good fit.

------
dfr76
San Francisco, CA (or, Washington DC area)
[http://leagueapps.com](http://leagueapps.com) Our platform powering
recreational sports leagues & events needs to evolve to keep up with the
demand. We're seeking an experienced software engineer well versed in Java,
Javascript, and MySQL (Scala & Python relevant as well). Send your resume and
a brief note to careers@leagueapps.com or apply directly at
[http://leagueapps.theresumator.com/apply/WMUWVg/Senior-
Softw...](http://leagueapps.theresumator.com/apply/WMUWVg/Senior-Software-
Engineer.html?source=CareersPage)

------
khitchdee
Khitchdee, Allahabad (India)
([http://www.khitchdee.com](http://www.khitchdee.com)) Khitchdee is a simple
dish made of rice and lentils, cooked together with some spices in a single
pot. We've named our high-tech company after this dish, and strive to be
simple, useful and friendly. Our work spans music, teaching and building
gadgets. We're based in a small town called Allahabad in northern India. We're
looking for people who are or have been musicians, have taught at some level
and are programmers or chip designers. Send us an email at rohit@khitchdee.com

------
zuvikomx
REMOTE: Part or full time developer and support team member

We're a small company selling software and services to a technical and
demanding industry. Our international team is looking for someone who is up to
learning something possibly completely new, and extending their coding
abilities on varied systems that we're in the process of scaling.

Tools we work with include: Python/Flask/PostgreSQL, C/C++, /Java (server
side), AngularJS (frontend), OSX/Windows/iOS/Android apps

You will need to be available for working with our customers on the phone
between at least 10am-3pm CET (Central European Time), and collaborating with
our distributed dev team during some later hours some parts of the week
(flexi-time). You should have good speaking english to take occasional support
calls during the day - this is an important part of how we work, where all
developers have direct access to customers. We'd also love to have a German
speaker on board.

Interns/Junior devs completely welcome to apply - if you are just learning to
code, have a technical background in any field and can demonstrate genuine
aptitude for independent learning please get in touch. This is a 100% remote
position and some of us have kids while working from home so we're very
family-friendly. It's also an excellent position for anyone studying.

Email resume, github profile etc to hire.me.mex@gmail.com

~~~
trin_
Could you elaborate a little bit on the industry you are servicing and/or the
specific problem domains?

also: where is the company located (i'm asking for tax, health insurance
reasons etc.) ?

~~~
zuvikomx
We're US-based and this position is ideally suited for someone in Europe due
to the timezone we need. Support is mostly troubleshooting installs remotely,
and development focuses on networking and low-level media elements. A note on
support: we work hard to try and automate support, so the reason we ask devs
to take on support issues is that it helps us focus on not having to do
support for an issue once we've automated/fixed it. We also love having a
direct connection to every customer, it makes the work more meaningful (though
we find it really interesting in itself).

~~~
trin_
And are you looking for a direct employment of someone from europe or a
contractor agreement? it is my understanding that it's quite a bit of
paperwork for US companies if they have no local branch in a memberstate of
the european union.

i'm asking because it sounds interesting (and i'm german ;) ) and i'm looking
for a new gig as a software developer right now.

~~~
zuvikomx
This is a contract opportunity at least to start with. Could you get in touch
and we can talk more? I'd love to know what you're looking for and see if it's
a match.

------
silverthorn
Palo Alto, CA - Angaza Design -
[http://www.angazadesign.com/](http://www.angazadesign.com/)

Angaza is building a new energy economy for the billion+ people who now live
off-grid, with East Africa as our initial market. These markets are moving
beyond conventional centralized grid generation, becoming the center of
development for the resilient, distributed, renewable energy systems that will
replace it. Robust low-cost metering, financing, and payment technologies form
the key to making those systems possible.

We are a technology company for an unconventional market, a market that
demands unconventional technology solutions. Angaza is looking for a talented
electrical engineer to join our team in the SF Bay Area. Responsibilities
include designing and optimizing hardware for intelligent solar energy
generation; supporting ongoing manufacturing; assisting with firmware
development; contributing to collaborative research in low-cost distributed
metering, including novel digital communication systems; traveling
occasionally to field sites across the world; and helping to solve any of the
unforeseen and exciting challenges that emerge in a rapidly changing startup
environment.

If hired, you will become part of a small team creating a new approach to
energy in emerging markets. You will receive both a salary and equity stake in
the company. See [http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/electrical-
engineer/](http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/electrical-engineer/) and contact
us at careers@angazadesign.com.

------
dawson
Shoreditch, London. Full-time and onsite.
([https://howareyou.com](https://howareyou.com))

To all exceptional Ruby developers

We are behind howareyou.com [https://howareyou.com/](https://howareyou.com/),
an online personal health record completely free to all NHS patients.

We are committed to building the best clinical API
[https://howareyou.com/developers](https://howareyou.com/developers), highly
available and secure. Our API is a collection of services distributed across
multiple infrastructures (including AWS).

The right candidate will be interested in:

    
    
       - RESTful APIs - including the hypermedia component
       - non-web Ruby services - we're big on EBI (Entity-Boundary-Interactor)
       - non-Rails apps - we are slowly phasing out Rails
       - client-side apps - our newest apps are all Angular.js talking to APIs
       - Service Oriented Architecture
       - hybrid infrastructure
       - Redis and Riak - masterless clusters is where we're heading
    

You will be working alongside the best in their field from Google Campus, less
than 5 minutes walking distance from Old Street station.

For the best contractors, we are willing to pay £450 per day. All candidates
are encouraged to get in touch with us on jobs.hn@howareyou.com

------
wensing
Stormpulse – Austin, TX – Full-time, permanent –
([http://www.stormpulse.com](http://www.stormpulse.com))

Our mission: To interpret the Earth's most threatening data.

\-- Senior Python Developer --

About us:

We tell our customers when bad weather is going to disrupt, delay, or damage
their business. Our product provides high-level intelligence and low-level
analysis on weather risk for supply chain managers, business continuity
professionals, commodity traders, and oil/gas operators. Here's President
Obama looking at our map: [http://news.yahoo.com/photos/u-president-barack-
obama-looks-...](http://news.yahoo.com/photos/u-president-barack-obama-looks-
map-hurricane-sandy-photo-211917888.html)

We're looking for a couple of developers to join our team. Tools we work with
include Python, Celery, Redis, MySQL, Postgres, Backbone, nginx, AWS

About you:

* Able to rapidly gain (and enjoy gaining) new expertise in a previously-foreign, non-technical domain (e.g. weather, earthquakes, wildfires, solar flares)

* Derive joy from seeing huge leaps forward in the customer experience

* Mastery in a non-technical discipline (i.e. you are not only a great developer, but also a master at jazz music, mountain climbing, chess, skiing ... something that has taught you how to think beyond a keyboard).

* Ability to collaboratively apply the design principles of Stormpulse to new projects

* Not satisfied with a compromise -- always pursue the possibility that two seemingly contradictory goals can be simultaneously achieved through great feats of design / engineering

* Derives pleasure from the final aesthetic

Requirements:

\- B.S. in Computer Science, Electrical Engineering, Mathematics, or college
degree with related technical experience required. ("Hackers with Humanities
degrees are awesome" says Matt) \- Strong experience with one or more of
Python, Ruby or similar object oriented dynamic language required. Additional
experience with Javascript, HAXE, HTML, or CSS is highly desirable. \-
Experience with GIS (PostGIS, ESRI, Mapbox) is preferred \- Linux experience
with knowledge of Linux internals and Distributed Systems preferred. \- Self-
motivated and driven to continuously improve personal and professional skills
combined with openness to constructive feedback. \- Strong communication and
documentation skills.

Location:

3925 West Braker Lane Third Floor Austin, TX 78759 United States

Contact:

resumes@stormpulse.com

~~~
brianfryer
+1; Storm Pulse is my 2nd favorite startup in Austin!

~~~
milesokeefe
And your favorite?

~~~
ericabiz
Heh, just saw this. Brian is my fiance and I run a funded startup here in
Austin (see my profile, although we're about to rebrand.) So it's not a fair
fight. ;)

------
rsingel
San Francisco; REMOTE possible.

We help publishers of all sizes make more money by showing readers great
recommendations of more things to read (both related and not). We've got cool
clients, the most innovative product in the space and we're poised for big
growth in the next few months.

Things we don't do: crappy outbound traffic arbitrage links.

We build products that are good for publishers, writers and readers. That's in
our DNA.

We're lean and nimble; have an awesome roadmap full of fun tech challenges;
and looking to find the right person to lead our tech team. The stack?
Currently, PHP, Nginx, Apache, Memecache, MySQL, jQuery, a dash of PostGRES.
Future? Likely some Python, maybe Go, maybe Redis, maybe some NodeJS. Whatever
makes sense.

There will be some machine learning stuff, some big data, some UX challenges,
etc. The ideal person is someone who is passionate about making online
publishing better; who has track record of leading teams to ship quickly
without burnout; and who wants to learn more - but doesn't make stack
decisions based on the cool new tool they want to learn.

[http://contextly.com/jobs/](http://contextly.com/jobs/)

What we offer: a fun challenge working on a product used by millions daily,
great co-workers, significant equity.

There's no timeframe on the hiring, so if it's something that sounds good for
3 months from now, drop us a line.

Put CTO in the subject line and tell us a bit about yourself.
info@contextly.com.

------
pbiggar
CircleCI ([https://circleci.com/jobs](https://circleci.com/jobs)) - SF or
REMOTE fulltime (in the US)

At CircleCI we're building Heroku for Continuous Integration and Deployment.
We have traction and revenue and funding and great customers. Our customers
love us, because we move quickly and provide amazing support. Everyone talks
to customers a lot.

We're still a small team, so you'll have a large impact on company culture.
We're highly influenced by Valve's Employee handbook, and have as flat a
structure as we can.

We're currently looking for a Frontend Engineer - You'll work on improving our
customer's experience. Our frontend is a single page javascript app, using
HamlCoffee, Less and Knockout. Its a lot of fun to work on, but also needs a
lot of work. We have a lot of impressive features that our users need,
everything from better visualizations of deployment, to responsive features
that work well on mobile, so you'll be a really important part of the team.
Experience with Angular would be particularly cool.

Check out our shiny jobs page at
[https://circleci.com/jobs](https://circleci.com/jobs). Include samples of
awesome stuff you've done.

------
ryporter
AMA Capital -- Palo Alto, CA. Full time. H1B okay.

AMA Capital trades billions of dollars per day in the foreign exchange
markets.

We are all engineers, and we all do a little bit of everything. We design and
implement our own trading strategies and infrastructure, down to the
networking code that ties us in to financial markets. We are a very small team
(I am the only employee) and are looking to add one or two engineers who will
focus on strategy or on infrastructure.

No experience or specific knowledge of finance is required. However, you do
need to be at least interested in financial markets and to be able to
implement your strategies carefully in C++.

An example of a project that a member of our infrastructure team could work on
is a system for logging to non-volatile memory. We generate large logs that
cover everything from prices to transaction data. NVDIMMs are a form of RAM
that survives power loss. Hardware like this has been on the horizon for a
while, but it is just now becoming available to early adopters. Writes to
NVDIMMs will be nearly instantaneous and immediately durable. This project
will be to develop an NVDIMM-based system that simultaneously functions as a
log, an IPC mechanism, and a searchable database for analysis. Making this
work will involve a number of pieces: kernel drivers, CPU cache control, lock-
free synchronization, a daemon to write everything back to long-term (i.e.
less expensive) storage, and more. If this works well, we plan to open-source
all the pieces.

Please visit
[http://amacapital.net/careers.html](http://amacapital.net/careers.html) to
learn more, and, if interested, apply to careers@amacapital.net.

------
streeter
Educreations ([http://www.educreations.com](http://www.educreations.com)) -
Full Time in Palo Alto, CA

Want to use your skills as a force for good to improve education for all?
Here's your chance.

At Educreations, we believe that the world's best teachers should be available
to all students.

As a first step, we've made it extremely easy for teachers to teach online.
Our app (top-100 overall, top-10 in education) transforms the iPad into a
mobile lesson recording studio, and millions of teachers and students in over
20k schools are using it learn from each other anytime, anywhere.

Educreations is looking for some sharp, passionate people to help us redefine
online teaching and learning. We were part of the first cohort of Imagine K12
and are funded by Accel Partners, NewSchools Venture fund and other top
angels.

We've set out to make a dent in the future of teaching and learning and if
this sounds like something you're interested in, get in touch.

We are looking for:

    
    
        Strong Python or Objective C Engineers
        Visual Designers
    

[http://educreations.wufoo.com/forms/join-
educreations/](http://educreations.wufoo.com/forms/join-educreations/)

------
phillytom
Monetate - Conshohocken, PA (Philly suburbs)

Monetate helps digital marketers make their content more relevant. We turn
data in action on our clients' sites by doing real-time data analysis and DOM
manipulation to put the right experience in front of their users. We’re
looking for engineers who want to do highly visible work on great brands and
solve tough problems.

What we're looking for:

* Problem solvers who like to code - we take things apart, figure out how they work, then build software to solve our users' problems

* People who like hard challenges - we have great problems across our products - data, UX, 3rd party Javascript, high volume / low latency APIs - we have no shortage of fun problems to work on

* People who like to ship - we're focused on building and shipping great products - if you like to see your work in production quickly you'll see it here

About us:

* Founded in 2008

* Respect - it's our core value. We have a great team and we work well together. Our technical teams have full authority over (and responsibility for) the problems they work on.

* Market rate salaries

* Open source - Google Closure, Python, Hadoop, Mahout, Solr and Lucene - we're open source across our stack

* Funded by First Round Capital and OpenView

We've hired great people from HN in the past. We're looking for people not
positions. We have people who have joined the team with no background in our
primary languages and people from non-traditional backgrounds.

Feel free to email me with any questions - tom at monetate com

------
micro_cam
Shmulevich Lab, Institute for Systems Biology, Seattle, WA. REMOTE posible for
proven cantidades.

We need a few versatile coders/data scientists who are willing to tackle hard
problems as we analyze the data from large biomedical studies like The Cancer
Genome Atlas.

We run massively parallel analysis, warehouse data and present it using
interactive html5 visualizations and are seeking coders who can contribute to
all or part of that process. The abilities to self manage and work directly
with scientists are a must.

Things we use: * Linux * Go (golang), python (numpy, scipy), javascript
(d3.js, node.js in dev), R, C, C++ * HTML5, websockets, REST, json * mongo,
neo4j, solr/lucene, sql * random forests, boolean networks, information
theory, statistics and [spectral] graph theory

Things we don't use: * Hadoop

We are a largely grant funded non profit with a mandate to open source code.
You may have seen our analysis running on 600,000 cores streaming results to a
webapp during the compute engine demo at last years Google IO.

See "Shumelevich Lab" postings here: [http://www.systemsbiology.org/open-
positions](http://www.systemsbiology.org/open-positions)

~~~
8iterations
Is it possible for me to stay in SF? Can travel a bit.

~~~
micro_cam
We have full time remote team members and all meetings etc are google hang
outs but the current team all started in Seattle and we don't have a policy on
fully remote new hires yet so I guess it is on a case by case basis.

I think that it would be a "yes" for someone having a proven record on open
source projects or published scientific work etc.

------
bashtoni
Bit different to the usual start-up post, we're an Ops consultancy firm
looking for a Linux geek to join our team. We look after infrastructure for a
number of customers, primarily e-commerce but other sectors too.

Senior Linux Consultant, UK

We are looking for an additional team member to join us at our office just
outside Manchester, UK. Participation in our on-call rota will be required,
although the expectation is that the hours for this will shrink considerably
over the next 12-18 months.

The candidate should possess all of the following characteristics:

Excellent, in-depth knowledge of GNU/Linux and associated technologies Strong
knowledge of the workings of TCP/IP Highly skilled in at least one scripting
language Excellent communication skills, both written and verbal A proven
track record of working with Linux systems Able to work autonomously,
identifying and prioritising tasks; experienced enough to know when to seek
input from others In addition, the following are highly desirable:

A maths or (Computer) science degree A strong understanding of statistical
analysis Experience of working in high-traffic environments Experience of
working with configuration management, preferably Puppet Experience with
Amazon Web Services at scale Pay and benefits Salary expectation £40k-£50k,
dependant primarily on experience 25 days paid holiday per year Location The
position is on-site at our office in Birchwood, between Manchester and
Warrington. Birchwood station is easily reachable from Manchester and
Liverpool. A free bus runs from Birchwood station, stopping outside our
building. Alternatively, a parking space will be provided.

How to apply Please send a covering letter and an up to date CV to
jobs@bashton.com

------
Peroni
London, UK. Full-time Ruby / Rails Developers

globaldev.co.uk are the team behind the worlds leading social discovery and
dating company.

You'd be hard pushed to find another environment where you get to work on such
a range of challenges. Everything from everyday web development, through to
full on engineering on our RabbitMQ based email system that pushes out
millions of emails every single day.

Our team regularly speak at various tech events and one of our engineers was
one of the headline speakers at EuRuKo so you'll be working alongside
engineers who actively participate in improving the Ruby community.

We have a development team based right next to Waterloo station in London and
our HQ is in Windsor, Berkshire. We don't mind what office you choose to work
in.

You can find a full job spec here:
[http://globaldev.co.uk/jobs/](http://globaldev.co.uk/jobs/)

We're also on the lookout for a full-time, permanent developer in test to join
our team so if you know anyone, send them my way.

Email me if you'd rather not apply on our site or if you just want to find out
more about the role or the company: sbuckley@globaldev.co.uk

------
nemesisj
Administrate
([http://www.getadministrate.com/](http://www.getadministrate.com/))
Edinburgh, Scotland. Full Time. We build online software for training
companies that helps them run their entire operation.

\---------

We're looking for a full time developer who can start on our support team
dealing with bugs and smaller dev projects for the first 12 months, then move
on to other things (if desired). We have fantastic offices at the Edinburgh
Tech Cube ([http://www.techcu.be](http://www.techcu.be)) with spectacular
views of Arthur's seat and the Meadows.

Detailed job description can be found on our about page
([http://www.getadministrate.com/about](http://www.getadministrate.com/about)),
look on the lower right.

We're using a combination of technologies:

\- Crufty old PHP (being refactored), and newer PHP (Doctrine)

\- All new development is being done with: Python, SQL Alchemy, Flask, and
AngularJS using the Bootstrap UI framework

We're looking for smart people that get things done using the above techs, and
who want to join a small company, have lots of responsibility, and work in a
very challenging environment.

\------------

We're growing really quickly, have a small team, a challenging product that's
mission critical for our clients, and we're located in one of the most
beautiful cities in the world.

If you're outside the EU, we can look into visa sponsorship in very special
cases, but this can be a long and difficult process, particularly for the UK.
Sorry. Email me if interested, my name is John: jjp@getadministrate.com

------
collinjackson
Apportable (YC W11), San Francisco - H1B, FULL-TIME, and INTERN are all
welcome

The Apportable SDK cross-compiles Objective-C applications, allowing iOS
developers to reuse their existing code on Android devices as well. Pop icon
Björk recently joined the community of thousands of Apportable developers and
ported her Biophilia app to Android:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6059844](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6059844)

We're growing quickly (team of 30, mostly engineers) and are looking to hire
another software engineer to join our platform team. You may find yourself
implementing missing Objective-C frameworks, debugging OpenGL ES visual and
performance issues, improving our Xcode integration, or help successful iOS
developers bring their titles to the Android market.

Market salary and meaningful equity is available.

Languages: Objective-C, C++, Python

To apply, contact jobs+hn@apportable.com

More about us:

[http://www.apportable.com/](http://www.apportable.com/)

[http://www.themuse.com/companies/apportable](http://www.themuse.com/companies/apportable)

------
dustingetz
Philadelphia Suburbs (Blue Bell) - Wingspan Technology

Scala, Javascript (Backbone, Facebook's React which knocks the socks off of
Angular). Functional programming on frontend and backend. Clojure engineers,
we want to make you happy here too.

Enterprise web application development. Large problems, fast pace, complex
domains. Mature team of about 16 software engineers with a broad range of
experience levels.

------
rohansingh
Spotify - NYC, SF, Stockholm, Gothenburg. Full time.

We've got plenty of positions in all offices for backend devs, iOS devs,
Android devs, and also JS+frontend devs. Check out our job site and drill
down:
[https://www.spotify.com/us/jobs/vacancies/](https://www.spotify.com/us/jobs/vacancies/)

Also, right now I'm working as an engineer on our backend infrastructure team
in NYC and want to specifically call out an opening we have on this team. The
role description (at [http://spoti.fi/13zEPmT](http://spoti.fi/13zEPmT))
should give you some idea: my team is building the infrastructure that all
devs at Spotify use to build their features and services on top of. Great way
to make a big impact, and also involves playing with a lot of fun tech like
Cassandra, LXC, and Docker :-)

I've been at Spotify for a year and a half and it has been a great place to
work as a developer. Let me just list the ways:

    
    
        - Really smart people with very diverse professional and cultural backgrounds.
        - Problems that are actually pretty tough & challenging at scale.
        - A hacker culture, where solving or building things is what's valued.
        - Getting to travel between our offices and exploring new places.
        - Speaking of travel, 4-5 weeks of vacation depending on your location.
        - Excellent events with great music and bands (look up "Spotify Sessions")!
    

We also have all the standard benefits and things you'd expect (nice offices,
health insurance, coffee, etc.), but those things above are what I think have
really made working here unique.

Feel free to reach out to me directly (rohan@spotify.com) if you have any
questions or want to talk, or feel free to fire off an application through the
jobs site.

------
JPMarshall
San Francisco, CA - DevOps Engineer

BASIS Science ([http://www.mybasis.com](http://www.mybasis.com)) is focused on
making the world a healthier place. Our product, the Basis Band, is a sleek,
wearable device that connects to a web and mobile service and delivers
personalized, science-based feedback.

We are looking for a DevOps Engineer with a passion for building scalable
systems to join us in applying technology to advance health. If you’re a Chef
or Salt guru (or want to become one) and want to own the infrastructure
supporting our service, API, and ever-growing database of health and fitness-
oriented physiological data, then we want to hear from you!

Full listing: [http://basis.theresumator.com/apply/DaITYK/Dev-Ops-
Engineer....](http://basis.theresumator.com/apply/DaITYK/Dev-Ops-
Engineer.html?source=HN)

ps. We’re always on the lookout for great Python engineers to come work on all
parts of the backend. If you’d like to know more, please email sw-
jobs@mybasis.com

------
ebildsten
Planet Labs Inc. - [http://planet-labs.com](http://planet-labs.com) \- San
Francisco, CA

We provide universal access to information about the changing planet. We'll
soon operate the world’s largest fleet of Earth imaging satellites to
frequently image the entire planet and provide open access to that
information. We have a big mission and we seek highly performing and
accountable people who care deeply about the art of creation.

We're primarily looking for strong software engineers interested in working on
distributed systems, image processing, embedded systems, spacecraft
commanding, mapping, and web tool development. While we expect you to have a
strong background in building software systems, no prior experience in these
specific systems is required. You'll code in Python and C++, among other
languages.

See our open positions and apply at
[https://planetlabs.recruiterbox.com/](https://planetlabs.recruiterbox.com/).

Come help us build a spacecraft network!

------
chloeandisabel
New York and remote:

We're building a social retail platform. Looking for hackers with some or all
of the following interests (several positions open and for the right person
we'll create one):

\- Machine Learning

\- Functional Programming

\- Ruby

\- Javascript

\- Mobile (web and native)

\- Analytics, A/B testing

\- UX

We've been covered by TechCrunch, Vogue, Glamour and others and we've been
experiencing excellent month over month growth. Our next few engineering hires
are critical for our team and we're looking for talented, creative problem
solvers who love to learn and to build great software and systems.

Our company culture has a unique combination of strong work ethic, relaxed
atmosphere, and collaborative problem solving. There is also delicious gourmet
lunch brought in most days.

If interested, send an email to matt@chloeandisabel.com with the subject
Hacker News. Link to your github and mention the kind of stuff you want to be
working on and what you think your greatest strengths are (tell us what code
to read first). Next step can be coffee or a chat over the phone, or a visit
to our office to meet the team, many of whom read HN.

------
peawee
SpiderOak - Anywhere (Telecommute) -
[https://spideroak.com/jobs](https://spideroak.com/jobs) /
[https://spideroak.com/blog/20130722141302-python-web-
develop...](https://spideroak.com/blog/20130722141302-python-web-developer-
kansas-city-or-remote-2)

SpiderOak seeks a web developer to build our next generation web presence and
web applications. You will be working closely with our designers and our CEO,
and you'll get regular code feedback from internal application security teams.
Key technologies are Python, Django, and HTML5.

You’ll be expected to have mastery of HTML-related presentation technologies,
from HTML layouts with CSS to JavaScript-based UI frameworks and Bootstrap.
Prior knowledge of the Django ecosystem of reusable apps would be beneficial.

SpiderOak spans eighteen timezones the written word is essential. You'll need
to join IRC channel occasionally during US business hours (but no rigid
scheduling), participate on our bug tracker, wiki, and email.

Some of the best programmers we've known have poor resumes, so we have no
minimum requirements for degrees. We’re also super-equal-opportunity: quality
design knows no bounds for race, gender, nationality, sexual orientation,
species (Giant Pandas will be encouraged because "AAAAhhhh-dorable!!!!") or
religion. If you can meet what we need, we’ll do amazing things together.

\- About Us -

Started in 2007, SpiderOak provides desktop, web, and mobile software for
backup, sync, and sharing, keeping user data encrypted and private. We provide
consumer and enterprise solutions, own storage backend and our own data
centers. Most of what SpiderOak creates is Python, and free and open source
software. SpiderOak is a 100% distributed, virtual-office, work-from-home,
your own schedule company.

------
daigoba66
Atlanta, GA - Full Time - Software Development Engineer

Clearwave has an opening for a full-stack Software Development Engineer. As
part of this position you will be working on numerous aspects of the product
and service including:

\- Application development of web hosted, kiosk, and other service-oriented
software

\- HL7 based data integration between healthcare providers and partners

\- HIPAA compliant EDI healthcare transactions

\- Kiosk development (design, deployment, and operations)

This is an opportunity to play a significant role in a company whose products
are seen and used by thousands of patients and healthcare providers each day.
An ideal candidate will be able to fill a variety of technical roles, and have
a passion for new technologies and new ideas.

The front-end stack is heavy on HTML and JavaScript while the back-end stack
is primarily C#/.NET.

More info here: [http://www.clearwaveinc.com/careers-with-
clearwave.html](http://www.clearwaveinc.com/careers-with-clearwave.html)

Contact me: jdaigle at clearwaveinc.com

------
schung
Voxer is more than just a walkie-talkie app, it is one of the most used Push-
to-Talk and messaging applications in the world. Voxer iOS and Android apps
allow tens of millions of users across the world to communicate instantly.
We're making voice and multimedia communication faster, more efficient, and
more social. Our goal is ambitious - we're building the next generation
communication voice service at the intersection between PTT, phone calls, SMS,
conference calls, and multimedia messaging.

It's no small feat to achieve, to keep one of the world's fastest growing
voice applications humming along and growing at a phenomenal pace. But we are
50 dedicated individuals who are putting some of the most exciting technology
in the world to work right now - we are the world's largest Node.js site, and
we also run one of the largest Riak clusters in the world.

We are dedicated and solely focused on building the next generation of
communication. The problems we're facing are at a scale only seen at companies
like Twitter and Facebook and we're looking for exceptional people who can
help us tackle them.

We closed our first outside round of funding last spring, and our brand new
offices are right off Market Street in San Francisco. There's tons of
restaurants and shopping nearby at Westfield and Union Square to spend your
hard earned cash on, and if you're a musician there's a few outside on the
street that we wouldn't mind you teaching a few new songs to. There are plenty
of MUNI lines right outside, BART is a block away, plus the Ferry to Oakland
and Marin is a pleasant fifteen minute stroll or five minute bus ride away.

We are hiring across the board and looking for Front End Engineers, iOS
Engineers, Android Engineers, Server Engineers, and more!

Check out our site for a complete list of open jobs.
[http://careers.voxer.com/](http://careers.voxer.com/)

------
salar
Amsterdam, the Netherlands. No remote work – must be able and willing to work
at our Amsterdam office.

Silk (www.silkapp.com) is looking for Full-stack and Front-end engineers.
We're looking for people who enjoy and know how to build great things that in
run in the browser in Javascript. We're building a product that makes it easy
for people to create sites with content that is easy to query, visualize and
share. On a deeper level, our vision is to bring the semantic web to the
masses and build an amazing company around that.

We're working on many interesting and challenging problems, with a custom-
built Haskell graph-database on the back-end and a cutting-edge Functional
Reactive client-side framework in Javascript on the front-end. We are well-
funded by top-tier VCs (NEA and Atomico) and are located in the city center of
Amsterdam.

[http://jobs.silkapp.com/](http://jobs.silkapp.com/)

------
mroth
Nestio - New York, NY: Django/Python Engineers (Full Time)
[http://nestio.com/about/](http://nestio.com/about/)

We're a NYC-based startup attempting to fix the horribly broken apartment
rental process by creating a real-time platform of information for landlords,
brokers, and renters. We are looking for smart, full-stack engineers who want
to join our team and build the best tools that the rental market has ever
seen.

You...

    
    
      - Are awesome at Python + Django.
      - Also know front end (html, css, js, jquery, backbone, you know the deal).
      - Know how to optimize a SQL query.
      - Write tests.
      - Care about UX/Design and love talking product.
      - Enjoy eating sandwiches (this is critical).
    

Competitive salaries, equity packages, benefits, and more for the right hire.
Drop us a line at jobs@nestio.com and tell us about yourself.

------
zachperret
Plaid is hiring full-stack engineers in San Francisco.

-Plaid ([http://plaid.io](http://plaid.io)) is an API for Bank Data. We help developers access a cleaned & categorized view of user transactions. We're changing the way bank data is used, and revolutionizing fintech in the process.

-We're backed by the best in the business (announcing soon).

-We won the Disrupt Hackathon when we built an app on our platform. [http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/28/rambler-takes-home-the-disr...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/28/rambler-takes-home-the-disrupt-ny-2013-hackathon-grand-prize-radical-and-learn-to-drive-are-runners-up/)

More details at [http://plaid.io/jobs](http://plaid.io/jobs) \- or send an
email with a note and your github or linkedin to jobs+engineer@plaid.io.

------
kremdela
BaubleBar - Flatiron, NYC (Software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer - PHP,
Python, Magento)

[http://www.baublebar.com/our-company/careers](http://www.baublebar.com/our-
company/careers)

BaubleBar is seeking engineers to help build the next generation of our
ecommerce platform that is scalable and fast. This is a rare opportunity to
make a lasting impact at a fast-growing, VC-backed start-up. Your work will be
used by millions of users. You’ll report directly into the VP of Engineering
and work in our swanky new office located in Manhattan.

BaubleBar is building a unique retail destination for fashion jewelry by
addressing the unmet needs of both consumers and designers.

We're a team of 4 amazing web folks right now. Business is growing and we're
looking for talented engineers to join us.

Feel free to email me with any questions or to apply: tyler@baublebar.com

------
JamesCRR
OpenSignal - London, full time

We're the largest independent data source on cellular and WiFi networks. We're
looking for people to help developing our crowdsourcing apps and interpret the
data. Our team is small and we have a great time working together - lots of
BBQs in the roof garden in the current weather.

We're looking for:

\- iOS developer, iOS7 has opened up some great new APIs and we're looking to
bolster our app out there, making it as popular as our Android app (currently
clocking 15k downloads per day)

\- Back end developer with a passion for data. We use R, Hadoop, SQL, PostGres
and more, and we love dataviz.

\- Telecoms expert, someone who likes a startup environment but has detailed
understanding of how cellular networks work and experience within the industry

join @ opensignal.com
[http://opensignal.com/jobs/](http://opensignal.com/jobs/)

------
tech-pod1
Pod1 is hiring a full time LEAD Front End Developer.

We are a digital agency who specializes in creating beautifully functional
eCommerce apps for high profile clients and brands. (We work with many high
name fashion brands if that interests you).

Applicants should send an email to techny@pod1.com with their resume or github
profile.

We're looking for the following:

Object Oriented JS experience (and Javascript that goes beyond jQuery). JS
Framework experience (backbone, underscore, require, d3, etc..) A keen eye and
ability design to convert .psds into functional web pages. SASS experience.

Previous Magento exposure, or, at the very least, some PHP, Python, or other
scripting language experience.

We offer very competitive payment if you have the ability to provide the
aforementioned skills and can hire immediatly.

\----

Recent college grads are also encouraged to apply for a JUNIOR role if have
the skills, but don't have professional experience.

Thanks

------
quentinfennessy
Akamai is hiring Linux kernel engineers in Cambridge MA

You will work on the the Linux kernel, the foundation of the Akamai software
stack. We develop new kernel features from scratch and enhance existing
components to optimize our massively distributed network. You will work on
projects that make our network more scalable, faster and secure. Akamai has a
great atmosphere, inspired people and a fine location.

More details at [http://jobs.akamai.com/job/Cambridge-Senior-System-
Software-...](http://jobs.akamai.com/job/Cambridge-Senior-System-Software-
Engineer-Kernel-Job-MA-02138/2382770/). If you are a good fit, send me an
email at quentin.fennessy@akamai.com.

See [http://www.akamai.com/60seconds](http://www.akamai.com/60seconds) to see
what Akamai does in 60 seconds.

------
hswolff
Chartbeat - New York, NY - (Frontend || Backend || Infrastructure) Engineer,
Data Scientist, UX Designer (full time)

[https://chartbeat.com/jobs/](https://chartbeat.com/jobs/)

Chartbeat is a real-time analytics service designed for real-time action used
by everyone from The Wall Street Journal to Al Jazeera. We're democratizing
data by putting it in the hands of people who need it to make decisions and
take action - right now. Just before our 4th birthday we moved into our own
sprawling office in Union Square, Manhattan. We are packing it full of
incredible talent. Thanks to years of hard work and amazing funding by some of
the top investors in the world (Draper Fisher Jurvetson, Index Ventures, and
Betaworks) we're growing, and growing quickly.

jobs[AT]chartbeat.com

------
topherific
JumpCloud - Boulder Colorado

Like solving BIG problems? Like working with BIG data? Want to have BIG fun?
Then JumpCloud wants you. We're looking for a senior developer to be the next
member of our small, agile, awesome engineering team. You would be an integral
member of the development team helping to design and build the next generation
of cloud security software.

At JumpCloud (formerly SafeInstance) we're solving complex problems in the
cloud using the latest and greatest technologies, like MongoDB, Hadoop, Node
JS, Vagrant, Puppet, Express JS, etc... If you enjoy solving challenging
technical problems using the latest technologies, then this is the job for
you. But wait, you haven't used those technologies? No worries: we're open
minded and we believe that good engineering is not technology specific.

Looking for... \--Willingness to learn and embrace new technologies,
languages, and frameworks \--4+ years of programming in either C/C++, Java,
Python, Ruby, or Javascript. \--3+ years experience building web based
applications/web sites. \--Skills with SQL and querying databases, bonus
points if you've worked with a NoSQL DB such as MongoDB, Riak, etc. \--Web UI
development in Javascript using JQuery, ExtJS, Backbone JS, Angular JS, or
equivalent framework/api. \--Comfortable with Linux/OSX/Unix as desktop
development environment. \--Familiarity with networking and network security
is a huge plus.

JumpCloud is an early stage, stealth mode, venture backed cloud security
business based in beautiful downtown Boulder, Colorado. We offer cutting edge
hardware and tools, full benefits (medical, dental, 401(k), etc.) and a fast
paced but casual startup working environment. Local or relocatable applicant
preferred, but remote applicant considered. Flexible working hours. Office is
right on the Pearl St. Mall in Boulder, stumbling distance to hundreds of bars
and restaurants, not to mention the epic hiking, biking and climbing
opportunities in the Flatirons. All employees learn to write buffer overflows
and pick locks while drinking scotch.

jobs@jumpcloud.in

------
jacoblyles
Coursera ([https://www.coursera.org/](https://www.coursera.org/)) is hiring in
Mountain View, CA

Coursera's mission is to make a college-level education available to everybody
in the world. We currently offer over 400 classes from 80+ of the world's most
prestigious institutions. Come be part of the online education revolution!

We are hiring for all the positions listed at
[https://www.coursera.org/about/jobs](https://www.coursera.org/about/jobs),
including:

\- Course Operations Specialist

\- Software Engineer - Analytics

\- Software Engineer - DevOps

\- Software Engineer - Infrastructure

\- Software Engineer - iOS

\- Software Engineer - Product

\- Software Engineer - Test & Automation

\- UX Designer

\- HR Manager

You can email me directly at jacob@coursera.org or apply directly through the
website. We do not have any remote positions available at this time.

------
fionadisegni
London, UK - FULL TIME

Rentez-Vous, the Airbnb of Fashion, is looking for a CTO. ([http://rentez-
vous.fr/en/](http://rentez-vous.fr/en/))

With more than 15 offline events in London and Paris, we are a unique Peer-to-
Peer and Designers fashion rental marketplace. With a growing community and a
strong media coverage (from Glamour to Euronews), we are now looking to launch
Rentez-Vous on the web and mobile.

We are looking for a full stack web developer experienced in desktop and
mobile (native app experience is a plus). We are currently working with Python
and PHP.

If you are interested in fashion and would like to take up a challenging
position, please email me at fiona@rentez-vous.com with your resume and Github
or links to your work.

------
snowmaker
Scribd (YC '06), San Francisco - H1B, FULL-TIME, and INTERN are all welcome

Scribd (social publishing & eBooks, top 100 website, 35 people) is hiring
talented hackers of all kinds to help us build the library of the 21st
century..

We've hired SIX full-time people and TONS of summer interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads, including two this summer ... it really works!

We're looking for people who want to work with:

* Ruby on Rails (we're the #2 largest rails site, after Twitter)

* Javascript (well, we use Coffeescript)

* iOS / Android

* Machine Learning / data mining / recommendations

* Back-end infrastructure: scalability, web crawling, big data, analytics

That said, we care way more about your personality and general hacking skills
then what languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these but want
to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good opportunity for
you. We've hired people from these threads with everywhere from 0 to 10 years
of experience. We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office
environment (go-karts + a rock climbing wall!).

Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4 other YCombinator companies, more than
from any other startup. We think this says something about the kind of people
that we like to hire.

We are always looking for international people interested in moving to the US
and can help you secure a visa.

Scribd's vision is to build the digital library of the 21st century. Just as
Wikipedia built the successor to the encyclopedia, we want to build the
successor to the library. It is a big vision and we have a long way to go, but
I'd be happy to tell you more about what we're working on now and how we plan
to get there.

See more at scribd.com/jobs and feel free to email me directly: jared at
scribd.com

------
oebs
Berlin, Germany: Adspert ([http://www.adspert.net](http://www.adspert.net))
Software Developer Python / Javascript

We're always looking for talented software engineers who join us to develop
our backend/data heavy SaaS in the marketing/adwords area.

We're a small team (~8 devs) working mostly with Python and big Postgresql
deployments, as well as quite a significant amount of javascript in the
frontend.

We offer a friendly atmosphere, competitive pay, competent co-workers, no
overtime, in the center of Berlin! We'd love to hear from you!

[http://www.adspert.net/en/about/jobs/](http://www.adspert.net/en/about/jobs/)

(no remote workers, sorry)

------
repdetec
Dallas – Houston – Chicago – Seattle – Atlanta – LA – San Francisco – NYC – DC
Pariveda Solutions is hiring developers… Do you like custom web sites, mobile
applications, and thick clients? Are you proficient in C#, Java, or
HTML/JS/CSS? We build applications for clients in many industries across
multiple platforms and languages. We like to work with small, structured teams
on projects that are typically less than 6 months in duration. At Pariveda,
your platform, language, and industry will be constantly changing. We offer a
progressive career path, competitive compensation, and excellent benefits.
Please send your resume to andrew.bose@parivedasolutions.com.

------
outpost
Outpost - Montreal, QC, Canada [FULL TIME OR INTERNS]
[http://outpost.travel](http://outpost.travel)

Outpost.travel is a P2P travel aggregator helping travellers to commute with
unique and affordable experiences. We're 4 months in, a team of 3, and just
secured 125k yesterday. If you are interrested in having sleepless nights and
eating tuna everyday, check out our job page
[http://outpost.travel/#!/help/jobs](http://outpost.travel/#!/help/jobs)

We are looking language agnostic in the backend, anything goes: node.js,
parse, Python, PHP, Ruby, etc.

------
kentf
Toronto, Canada - FULLTIME. VC Backed. Comp Salary + Benefits + Equity
Opportunity.

Top Hat([https://tophat.com](https://tophat.com)). We build software for The
Modern Educator.

Django, JS, RabbitMQ, AWS, Backbone, Real Time, Big Data, EdTech, Dent in the
universe kind of stuff.

\-----------------------

Looking for a brilliant developer:

Does doin’ your thing in Django take you to your happy place? Does coding in
JavaScript feel better than Christmas morning? Does programming in JavaScript
bring you more satisfaction than rainbows and puppies combined? Read on, you
Maniac Hack. Read on.

If you’ve been to university, you understand the nut Top Hat is trying to
crack. Your professor starts to talk, and you really do have every intention
of listening. But within about five minutes, your good intentions fly out the
window and you begin to surf Facebook, catch some Zz’s, or if you’re feeling
really ambitious start working on a problem set for a completely unrelated
class. When you join our team, you’ll be working on classroom interaction
software and help higher education find its mojo!

Your work will touch hundreds of thousands of paying customers (300,000 and
growing every day). Plus, you’ll get to ship code on a weekly basis. We only
officially launched a little over two years ago, but we’re already profitable
and are growing like crazy! Lucky for you, we’re small but mighty. That means
you get to touch everything—front-end, back-end, database code—whatever your
little hacker heart desires! And what’s more? Everything you touch will be
yours. Well, kind of. We follow the “Facebook approach,” meaning we give
developers complete ownership of features.

The Fabulous Life of the Top Hat Developer comes with other sweet perks too.
Every fifth week is hack-week, where you and your fellow developers get to
spend a week working on pet projects. There’s also lots of free deliciousness.
What’s up catered breakfast and unlimited snacks and drinks? Oh, and did we
mention StarCraft throw-downs at lunch?

[https://tophat.com/about/jobs](https://tophat.com/about/jobs) Or email: matt
[at] tophat dot com

------
ultimoo
San Francisco, CA - Performance Engineer

Splunk, Inc. is focused specifically on the challenges and opportunity of
effectively managing massive amounts of machine data, and providing a next-
generation platform for powerful new applications. My team works on a kick-ass
web application SaaS and seek a performance engineer. If you think you fit the
bill, my email is in my profile.

~5 years industry experience

Ability to find performance bottlenecks and their root causes

Good with Linux and Python

Define, design, and implement benchmarks to generate metrics giving guidance
to field engineers and customers on how to properly deploy and configure our
products

------
jacques_chester
Suddenly, bodily wrestling the AngularJS documentation to the ground and
headbutting it into submission seems like the smartest thing I've done in
months and not just an unnecessary exercise in masochism.

------
derekw1
CardFlight is hiring in NYC for full stack/mobile developers and an enterprise
sales/BD lead.

Mobile payments: by developers, for developers. We give mobile app developers
the tools, infrastructure and support to easily incorporate credit card
payment acceptance into their own apps.

[https://getcardflight.com/careers](https://getcardflight.com/careers) derek
at getcardflight dot com

Why CardFlight? \- We just closed a round of VC funding and are growing from 3
of us to a team of 7. You'll work directly with the founders to help build the
future of our company without getting lost in the crowd. \- An energized, yet
casual/fun work environment. \- Budget and time-off for professional
development (conferences, workshops, tech meet ups, etc.) \- Competitive pay,
equity, vacation time, and lots of cool perks. \- Opportunity to grow and
develop your career in an early stage startup. \- Work with some of the latest
and greatest technologies around. \- Mobile payments is one of the hottest
spaces for startups right now.

Traction: \- Hundreds of clients on our private beta waiting list \- Signed
partnership with Stripe ([http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/08/cardflight-
partners-with-st...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/08/cardflight-partners-
with-stripe-and-launches-sdk-to-become-the-stripe-of-real-world-payments/)) \-
Just closed VC-led funding round (to be announced)

------
danlash
Atlanta, GA - Full Time - Developer - VersionOne -
[http://versionone.com](http://versionone.com)

VersionOne produces a leading agile project management software product by the
same name. We are a growing team that focuses on continuous improvement in our
software as well as our process. Our main technology stack is .NET but we use
many tools, languages, and platforms including ruby, coffeescript, less,
backbone.js, d3.js, jquery, node, asp.net mvc, html5/css3, nhibernate,
jenkins, git, angular.js and more.

We are looking for passionate developers that are comfortable with practices
such as pair programming, test driven development and are great communicators.
We have a strong dedication to sustainable pace and team building - we have
catered lunches 2-3/mo, a keg of craft beer at all times as well as in-house
homebrew, pool tables, table tennis tables, foosball table, cornhole, arcade,
extremely large bean bags, and team events such as skeet shooting, paintball
whirly ball and go karts.

If you are interested please contact me (a developer) at
[dan][.][lash][at][versionone][.][com] or visit our career page here:
[http://bit.ly/8y8CNx](http://bit.ly/8y8CNx) (email is better). We also have
some open source projects here:
[https://github.com/versionone/](https://github.com/versionone/) We have
offices in Alpharetta as well as midtown Atlanta for your commuting pleasure.

------
joslin01
New York, NY (full-time, remote) Flyer -
[http://flyerapp.com](http://flyerapp.com)

\-------------------------------------------------------

We just closed our seed round for 1.6m. We're looking to bring event
recommendation to NYC the best way possible! Our beta is right around the
corner. Our backend stack utilizes Postgresql (DataMapper) & Ruby (Padrino).
Here's the positions we're interested in:

\- API Backend engineer

\- Web frontend engineer

\- iOS engineer

A little about you:

\- You have a bachelors degree in CS or have been developing 4+ years

\- You are a kind team player

To apply, shoot me an email at mark@flyerapp.com

------
vide0star
Smarkets, London, VP of Engineering and Software Engineer, Python, Erlang &
Mobile

Smarkets is disrupting the global betting industry by offering a modern
betting exchange with significantly lower transaction fees than the
competition. We're a well-funded company with a small, agile development team,
and our platform has handled over £350 million of bets since launching in
2010. Smarkets has been featured in publications such as Wired, The Wall
Street Journal and TechCrunch and was recently selected as part of the
Startups 100.

We're building a reliable, low-latency exchange system to facilitate automated
traded strategies, as well as a fast, modern web interface. Our team
constantly works on significant, challenging software engineering problems; if
you're fed up of writing yet another boring CMS, we might be able to help.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python and Erlang, and
relies heavily on asynchronous programming techniques and REST. We make
extensive use of version control, configuration management and automated
testing, which allows us to reliably deploy code to production several times a
day.

Our team builds on a modern, open-source software stack which includes Linux,
Vagrant, Flask, Eventlet, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, ElasticSearch, Graphite, Chef
and Git.

For more info:
[http://info.smarkets.com/about/jobs/](http://info.smarkets.com/about/jobs/)

------
apinstein
Lead Back-end at TourBuzz - Atlanta, GA

TourBuzz is a production and workflow platform for professional photographers.
Our customers love us because we take leading-edge technologies and
commercialize them in accessible ways that improve their business.

We've started to grow really quickly, and although we've grown to 8 people (5
dev, 3 biz) in the last 2 years, we still cannot build all of the things
people want to pay us for fast enough. We are bootstrapped, profitable, and
debt-free.

We are looking for strong lead developers to help us get where we need to go.
Our team approach is to hire the very best developers we can. We want
professional, seasoned developers that can build amazing, enduring software.
We offer a sane, well-balanced environment, ensuring that our devs have the
time, resources, support and autonomy they need to do great things.

Problem domains: photography, image processing, workflow, media players
(photos/panos/videos), scheduling/routing, invoicing/ecommerce, 3D, video, and
much more. Technologies: PHP, Java, Scala, Ruby, CoffeeScript, Javascript,
Obj-C, Lua, Postgres, AWS/EC2/S3, Chef, Heroku, ImageMagick, git, Ember,
Angular.

Here's the full job posting:
[http://tourbuzz.theresumator.com/apply/AaX0Zh/Lead-
Software-...](http://tourbuzz.theresumator.com/apply/AaX0Zh/Lead-Software-
DeveloperArchitect.html)

------
paukul
Germany, Hamburg, Most beautiful City in Germany :) ONSITE

Software Engineer: Ruby, iOS, Android

We are a small but capable company of 8 likeminded people with a focus on web
and/or mobile applications in the domain "professional sports". We craft our
backends in Ruby on Rails, love clean code and successful projects. Our
clients chose us because we support them with our professional and honest
advice, because of our straight work and because we are not afraid to
interfere if we have to.

What we offer:

    
    
      - Mixed team from juniors to seniors with strong skill-sets in all web development areas 
      - Good competitive salary
      - Well tested and automated software
      - Office in the central city of Hamburg, within 2 minutes walking distance to the Alster (big city lake)
      - a friendly, respectful working environment
      - Help with finding accommodation
    

What you offer:

    
    
      - you KNOW Ruby (and Rails), you love it, you breathe it
      - you are hungry to learn new things and get better in what you are already quite good at
      - you are willing to move to Hamburg
      - you have been doing web development professionally for at least 2-3 years
    

Bonus points for:

    
    
      - iOS or Android experience
      - operations skills
      - you love wakeboarding || climbing || cycling || snowboarding || insert sports here
    

Just say hello@njiuko.com if you're interested in getting to know us a little
better and hear a lot more about us and our work

------
littlebridge
Little Bridge World - Hammersmith, London, UK

Little Bridge mixes video game sensibilities with language learning. We teach
English to millions of children in more than 30 countries across the world.
We've got a unique mix of social networking with learning, where kids can make
friends all over the world to practice their English, with enough help along
the way that they'll never get stuck. Children can walk around a 3D village,
meeting characters and playing games. The company is currently expanding from
web clients onto tablet and mobile and is extending it's products to better
fit how kids learn today.

Cloud services are essential to what we do, and we're looking for server-side
developers and sys-ops wanting a challenge, who are comfortable leading a team
to build a scalable solution with us which includes messaging, scoring
mechanisms, achievements and a whole lot more. We're developing layered
services using PHP and Zend Framework, MySQL, noSQL and message queuing among
others. Essential skills also should include developing applications for HA
and scalability in cloud environments (clustering, replication, load
balancing), Linux admin, Apache/Nginx, IP networking, network/application
security, unit testing and release management. An interest in educational
products is a must!

You can find out more about the company at
[http://www.littlebridge.com](http://www.littlebridge.com)

Send an email to jobs@littlebridge.com, with a CV and a little about yourself
and let's talk!

~~~
littlebridge
Thanks to those who have sent mails to us. Please send any further CVs to
roz.young at littlebridge.com.

------
RebeccaStills
1621 ABBOT KINNEY | Venice, CA ZEFR is HIRING ENGINEERS - All levels, all
programming languages welcome!

Why work here? Game-changing products, great pay, stock/benefits, solid team,
awesome perks- oh yeah and we are three blocks from the shore!

Products: [http://zefr.com/brandid/](http://zefr.com/brandid/) ,
[http://yhoo.it/12zElO1](http://yhoo.it/12zElO1) , movieclips.com

Innovation: [http://bit.ly/17Fd8he](http://bit.ly/17Fd8he)

Culture: [http://bit.ly/WEfCZQ](http://bit.ly/WEfCZQ)

Perks: Catered food, beverage bar, basketball court, bikes, surfboards, paddle
boards, team sports, weekly music jam sessions

What We're Working With: python-2.7 javascript, node.js, backbone.js,
angular.js, knockout.js coffeescript, postgres

JOBS:

Python Developer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=omqlXfwO&s=HackerNews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=omqlXfwO&s=HackerNews)
Mid-level Software Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=opDQWfwy&s=HackerNews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=opDQWfwy&s=HackerNews)
Senior Software Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=otDQWfwC&s=HackerNews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=otDQWfwC&s=HackerNews)

------
c0dernaut
Reonomy - New York, NY -
[http://www.reonomy.com/careers](http://www.reonomy.com/careers)

A Seed round startup in NYC!

Tech: Python, Flask, Heroku, Postgres, ElasticSearch, Node.js, Javascript
(angular, masonry, bootstrap, jquery), HTML5

Open Positions:

    
    
      Lead Analytics Engineer
      Lead Web Application Engineer
      Frontend Web Application Engineer
      Platform Engineer
    

About us:

Reonomy’s mission is to provide clarity and insight into the world’s most
opaque markets. Initially focused on the $13T US commercial real estate
sector, Reonomy fuses disparate data sets and performs cutting edge financial
contextual analytics on income producing properties and debt.

Reonomy enables institutional investors and lenders to conduct analyses that
currently take thousands of hours and execute them in a matter of clicks while
also providing more accurate and comprehensive results.

Reonomy is backed by tremendous and dedicated partners including: four venture
capital firms, proven innovators such as the founders of Thomson Financial,
Vonage and Datek Online, and sector leaders including the former President and
Vice Chairman of Cushman & Wakefield.

Get in touch! [http://www.reonomy.com/careers](http://www.reonomy.com/careers)
Read more:
[http://crunchbase.com/company/reonomy](http://crunchbase.com/company/reonomy)

~~~
carterschonwald
spoke with their founder yesterday, really awesome smart guy, super nice too.

Theres a solid business in what they're doing, a feel good element to the
extent to which the tools will help the customers (ie crazy amounts of time
saved), and he also really cares about helping engineer he pulls in grow
professionally.

Worth chatting with!

------
memset
Classic Specs, New York, NY, Full-Time

We have been designing and building high-quality prescription eyewear in
Brooklyn since 2010. We have a number of high-end fashion brands for which we
design and sell eyeglasses.

We're building a company to last - we have revenue, a loyal client base,
sustained and expanding growth. We’re backed by all-star group of investors
and folks who have built some of the most successful fashion brands in the
world. Now we need someone to help build our technology.

Come work with us team to design and implement a white-label software for
managing eyewear websites and order fulfillment across multiple brands! We're
looking for engineers who are interested in building everything - from
inventory management infrastructure to A/B testing our website - for selling
eyewear online.

Our team is small. As an early developer, we’ll ask you to look for things in
our business that can be made more efficient and use technology to improve
them.

You will completely own a feature, from choosing which technology to use,
implementing the frontend, interfacing with our back-end database, and then
measuring its impact on the business.

When you build something cool, we'll open-source it. When you learn something
new, teach us! Help us mentor interns.

Our back-end stack is mostly Python + Flask, using uwsgi on nginx. Our current
project is using mongodb on the backend.

Feel free to email me: jay@classicspecs.com

------
dpaul
San Francisco, CA. Relocation Assistance Provided (within US). Looking for a
Backend Python Engineer/Data Scientist to help design and implement novel
intrusion detection/prevention strategies using a technologies like Tornado,
Redis, MongoDB, MySQL and AWS. If you have data analysis background, you could
additionally analyze security data and develop new machine learning models.
You will work with data created using [http://www.mykonossoftware.com/about-
us.php](http://www.mykonossoftware.com/about-us.php) * Above all: interest in
coding, security and statistics. Knowledge of specific technologies is not
required.

    
    
      * Desirable: 
      - Strong Python coding skills, understanding of Java and C.
      - Understanding of and experience using common data structures i.e. trees (heaps, binary trees, tries, etc), Bloom filters, arrays, linked lists.
      * If you want to do data analysis, you should have 
      - Understanding of and experience using common statistical techniques: generalized linear models, PCA, and basic statistics (Fisher's exact test, Binomial test, t-tests etc)
      - Experience with implementing algorithms from academic papers
      - Experience with at least one machine learning package e.g. Mahout, Scikit-learn

You get: \- Very competitive compensation. \- SoMA (close to downtown)
location. \- Work with a great small team with smart people who look forward
to coming to work every day. \- Excellent benefits package. \- Free Macbook
Pro and any work-related software. \- Flexible working hours.

Please send resumes to dpaul@juniper.net

------
chourobin
Brooklyn, NY - Full Time - Dash (www.dashwith.me)

[http://dashwith.me/backend-developer/](http://dashwith.me/backend-developer/)

Description: We’re looking for a badass developer who’s passionate about
building the infrastructure behind an aggressively growing start-up. Join us
in shaping the future of mobile payments.

Responsibilities

\- Loving code, but also loving constant collaboration between a killer team
\- Building Web Services to be consumed by Mobile or Web applications \-
General Algorithm, Data Analysis, and Performance Development \- Clean, Object
Oriented Design and Coding \- Documentation and Collaboration \- Automated
Testing and Quality Assurance

Skills and Experience

\- Comfortable working with PHP, Go, Rails, or Node.js \- Experience with one
or more database systems (MySQL, Mongo, etc.) and the ability to learn new
data systems \- Demonstrated ability to write organized, object-oriented,
server-side code \- Solid oral and written English communication skills \-
Experience working with Git version control and continuous integration \-
Experience with automated provisioning and deployment (Chef, Puppet) \- Deep
understanding of Amazon Web Services

Apply

Ready to apply? Please send an email to jobs@dashwith.me including your
resume, your favorite text editor and linux distro, a link to your github, as
well as why your passionate about working for a start-up. (Bonus points if you
include a story of when Dash would of been helpful to you in the past!)

------
binarymax
Remote, USA, Full Time.

We are looking for 2 full-stack developers to join our exciting team. We are
doing interesting stuff with research apps, content enrichment, APIs, and lots
of other cool things.

This post might be a bit early, since we don't have the official positions
online yet, but I wanted to post here so I didnt need to wait another month :)

Feel free to email me if you are interested! max.irwin at wolterskluwer dot co
dot uk

\--EDIT-- We are 'remote', but if you are in Boston(Needham), NYC, or Tampa,
even better :)

\--EDIT 2-- Some more info on what we do: We build research products for
healthcare, and are expanding to other markets. We currently serve SaaS to
over half the hospitals in the US.

Our current stack is REST API and UI running on node.js/express with
redis/mysql on EC2, C and Apache on Solaris, C++ on Windows. We are looking to
expand and rebuild our offering and are looking at using other languages
(currently looking at Scala and Go - but we havent decided yet). We are also
building apps on iOS, using Solr for our search backend, and creating a BaaS
using a mix of Tech.

Familiarity with API design, Machine Learning, MVC, Git, Continuous
Integration, and BDD are also a plus.

If you don't know any of the above but are talented otherwise don't be shy! We
learn what we need, when we need to.

[http://mediregs.com/](http://mediregs.com/)

~~~
wateramphibian
I didn't see a jobs section on that page. Who would you like us to contact or
should we fake our way through the contact us form?

~~~
binarymax
Just email me directly please! Our jobs section is on the Wolters Kluwer
corporate site, and we haven't officially posted these openings yet, but we
are definitely hiring for them.

~~~
AydinSakar
email you how?

~~~
binarymax
It's right up there in the middle of the post, mildly obfuscated.

------
linuxlewis
LOCAL -- Lovely is hiring in San Francisco, CA

[http://livelovely.com](http://livelovely.com)
[http://pro.livelovely.com](http://pro.livelovely.com)
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/lovely-find-homes-
apartments...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/lovely-find-homes-
apartments/id576063727?mt=8)

We are Lovely.

We are a passionate 15 person startup operating out of a shared workspace in
San Francisco, California. We know from personal experience just how painful
it can be to rent an apartment, and we think it should be faster, easier, and
more transparent. So we created Lovely, a real rental marketplace that helps
renters find the homes they want and helps property owners and managers find
the renters they want.

WE ARE HIRING

We are seeking smart and dedicated people to help us seize the enormous rental
market opportunity and redefine the level of ease and transparency that
renters and property owners can expect on both sides on the marketplace. Bring
your passion for problem solving and leave your mark on an industry that
impacts 95% of all US residents

Applications can be submitted through our job board. Mention HN in your
application :).

[http://lovely.theresumator.com/apply/](http://lovely.theresumator.com/apply/)

------
donerico
Vancouver, BC - Full Time Server Engineer - RocketChicken Interactive
(www.rocketchicken.com)

We're RocketChicken Interactive, the indie game studio behind the alternate-
reality iOS game CodeRunner. Check out the trailer here:

[http://www.coderunnergame.com](http://www.coderunnergame.com)

(And dig a little deeper to see what other players have been up to using the
"Spy Map":

[http://www.coderunnergame.com/map/](http://www.coderunnergame.com/map/) )

We're building a follow-up game and we're looking for the best engineers in
the city to round out our team. Located in beautiful Vancouver, BC, we promise
very competitive compensation and a chance to get involved on the ground level
of an exciting, up-and-coming game studio!

The new game is going to rely heavily on a sophisticated server back-end. Our
ideal candidate has experience with both SQL and NoSQL solutions and can help
us choose a full-stack solution that's cost effective and will serve us well
into the future. Experience with .NET or Java web services is a huge plus.

For more information, check out the original job posting here:

[http://www.rocketchicken.com/2013/07/16/experienced-
server-e...](http://www.rocketchicken.com/2013/07/16/experienced-server-
engineer/)

Looking forward to hearing from you!

Ryan

------
ggurgone
Front-end engineer – Copenhagen, DK –
[http://graduateland.com](http://graduateland.com)

I am looking for a Front-end engineer with experience in developing large
scale JavaScript applications.

Our front-end is built on top of an internal CSS framework written in SASS
(SCSS) and OOCSS (the concept not the framework), Twitter Flight,
AMD/RequireJS, GruntJS and we are willing to introduce testing asap!

About us: Graduateland is Europe's largest career network for international
top universities.

We focus on delivering outstanding career portals to universities all over the
world – and we are good at it! We have been able to heavily expand, growing
from 6 to 27 people in 2012 and we are aiming to be 60 at the end of 2013. We
need talented people it could very well be you!

Despite our size we count team members from 8 different countries, and English
is spoken as much as Danish.

Our office is located in the heart of the beautiful Copenhagen. We have a pool
table, weekly pool tournaments and friday bars, fantastic lunches, coffee and
snacks, 5weeks/year of vacations and competitive salaries.

Feel free to contact me at gg@graduateland.com

I would love to peek into your amazing works/side projects’ code so it would
be awesome if you could provide me with your Github profile or any link to
open source work (or website)

------
browser411
SigFig | San Francisco | [http://sigfig.com](http://sigfig.com)

== Sr Software Engineer, Data ==

We're looking for an engineer to lead one of the the world's biggest portfolio
tracking platforms! We currently sync $75 billion with over 80 brokerages.

The ideal candidate will have deep experience in web scraping and web service
APIs to build out and expand our platform. If you have a knack for scraping
websites with challenges such as requiring authenticated sessions and relying
heavily on AJAX to render content — and have a strong interest in finance —
let's talk.

= Responsibilities = * Develop and expand our technology for importing data
from brokerages and other data providers * Build systems and monitors to
ensure the imported data is reliable and accurate * Lead other engineers who
are fanatical about web scraping challenges

= Ideal Qualifications = * Relentless resourcefulness (of course!) * 5+ years
experience in software development, and in particular web scraping
technologies * Expert in developing (PHP, Python, Ruby, Java, or C++) *
Extensive experience building scalable, reliable distributed services *
Knowledge of Amazon Web Services, NoSQL, or Statistics is a plus * Interest in
investing a huge plus

Please contact jay@sigfig.com with your LinkedIn profile or resume.

------
jordo37
Perfect Audience - San Francisco, Chicago, Remote

Hi. We're Perfect Audience. We help companies get more sales and customers so
they can hire more folks and ship better products. We do this through what's
know as ad retargeting and real-time bidding. When people leave your site
without coming back to complete a transaction, we bring them back by serving
ads to them on Facebook and the web. If you spend $10 with us, we can make you
$100. It's pretty amazing.

We have thousands of customers including many companies you know and love.
We're generating significant revenue and growing our team swiftly with folks
from Google, Stanford, Accenture Tech Labs, and Tubemogul.

We're up against companies 10x our size, and winning regularly because our
product is awesome and our customers understand how much we love working on
it.

Underneath our simple self-service dashboard is a massive beast of a real-time
bidding platform that processes billions and billions of ad requests a day.
We're looking for an engineer to tame this beast using common sense and lots
and lots of automation. If you like using tools like Scout, Nagios, and
Jenkins and want to do something really, really hard, this might be a good fit
for you!

We're backed by A-list investors. We have A-list customers. We work out of two
gorgeous luxury live-work apartments in SoMa, and an office in the heart of
Chicago. We ship code every day and let our team choose the tools they want to
use.

If you're interested in helping us tame the beast, we'd love to talk to you.
Contact us at jobs@perfectaudience.com

------
derricki
Salt Lake City, UT - Lucidchart

Lucidchart is building world class graphical applications in the browser and
on mobile devices. We're rapidly growing in every dimension of the business
and need people to join our team. For fun we raft river rapids on company
retreats, have Friday BBQs, and eat lots of pizza. Talent and ability to learn
are more important than specific skills.

BACKEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (all experience levels) - Lucidchart runs with
various decoupled services in a Linux environment using Scala, MongoDB, AWS,
and MySQL. At Lucidchart your responsibilities would include enhancing
existing services, building new services, integrating with 3rd party
applications and ensuring services are highly available, secure, and scalable.

Requirements: * Talent

Recommended experience: * Building large products / applications * Scala or
Java * MySQL or other relational database * NoSQL databases (MongoDB
especially desirable) * Opscode Chef or Puppet * Cloud computing (AWS)

FRONTEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (all experience levels) - Lucidchart is powered by
one of the largest Javascript codebases on the Internet, optimized so that the
user experience is indistinguishable from an installed native application.
Come help us show the tech world what can be done on the web.

Requirements: * Talent

Recommended experience: * Building large products / applications * Javascript
* Google Closure compiler/library * CSS/HTML/DOM manipulation * jQuery *
node.js * Native app development on Android and/or iOS

All applicants email resumes to jobs@lucidchart.com.

------
jstreebin
San Francisco / Mountain View - Full time, relocate okay, remote (as long as
willing to move to bay area) - EasyPost
([https://easypost.com](https://easypost.com)) (YC S13)

We're literally "always shipping"...

We're the simple shipping API focused on bring shipping into the 21st century.
We're solving complex problems related to the tracking of shipments, delivery
times, services, carriers--anything related to all those packages sent to you
from the interwebs.

We're more than doubling each month so from day one you'll be pushing features
and fixes that contribute in a huge way to growth. We stay super close with
our customers by everyone doing support. We don't micromanage--pick an area
and go after it.

We're three guys in our late 20s, all with SOs, into video games,
snowboarding, squash, motorcycles, cycling, opera (okay, just me), food, etc.
We're having a ton of fun here and would love more company.

Perks:

We have no office (coming soon, but we do have space where you can work in
SF/MV) We can give you beer tokens All meals including a mention of "easypost"
will be paid Flexible vacation time (we don't count days) Smile at work

Looking for:

Frontend / Design Backend Support Engineers (eager to take on more
responsibility) Sales

------
blo
San Francisco, CA - FULLTIME + INTERN - Early-stage (0.5-2+% equity)

Vurb ([http://vurb.com](http://vurb.com)), a Max Levchin funded startup -
featured on TC this year - [http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/20/contextual-
content-engine-v...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/20/contextual-content-
engine-vurb-wants-to-make-the-internet-seamless)

We're creating a better way for people to search, browse, and share on the
Internet, by connecting the different online services we use together in a
contextual way that's more usable, efficient, and social (e.g., no more having
lots of windows/tabs open). We do this through unique UX/UI combined with
search, machine learning, big data, and other fun technologies.

We're looking for people who are interested in:

* Mobile (iOS, Objective-C) - leading our development of native apps on iPhone and Android

* JavaScript (node.js, backbone.js) - generalist / full-stack development

* Search / Data Science - search / classification / ranking, machine learning, NLP, data processing/pipelining

We're stealth but funded by Max Levchin, Drew Houston (Dropbox), Naval
Ravikant (AngelList), Michael Arrington (CrunchFund), and many others. If
you're looking to join a small team that solves complex problems and is making
something people will use daily, then come find out what we're up to.

jobs@vurb.com | [http://vurb.com/jobs](http://vurb.com/jobs) | angel.co/vurb

~~~
zerni
Do you welcome interns from europe (J-1 visa)?

------
LookoutCareers
San Francisco. H1B transfers welcome. Software Engineer for our Crawlers/
Spiders team at LOOKOUT.

Assembling the world’s largest and most comprehensive data set about mobile
applications starts with discovery and acquisition of those apps. As part of
the Acquisition team you will contribute to the infrastructure that feeds the
mobile threat network. You will build highly scalable crawlers that scour the
web for mobile apps, and highly scalable services that accept data directly
from mobile endpoints themselves. You will own a key part of the platform that
feeds Lookout’s Mobile Threat Network.

Desired qualities: You think at scale, and with high availability. You’re
excited about building out world-class crawler infrastructure. You love to
pull apart sites and protocols, figure out what makes them tick, and write
libraries to emulate their protocols. You are a strong software engineer,
thinking in frameworks and clean interfaces. You enjoy coming up with creative
solutions to solve challenging and intricate problems that may well live
inside of a black box.

Toys Ruby, Resque, Wireshark

Apply here:
[https://www.lookout.com/about/careers/detail?jvi=oIbNWfwm](https://www.lookout.com/about/careers/detail?jvi=oIbNWfwm)

------
vivantechsd
San Diego, CA – Full-time, permanent – Vivantech

Full-Stack Software Engineer (Lead) We are looking for a stellar software
engineer to work on an exciting new product offering at Vivantech. This role
is perfect for a generalist who sees the big picture as well as the subtle
details. This lead engineer must have a knack for helping and inspiring other
members of the team, as well as finding optimal solutions to business goals.

Responsibilities

-You will be responsible for architecting and building new features

-You will have the opportunity to grow into a significant leadership role

-You will ensure that the development team is following modern best practices and writing solid, maintainable code

Requirements

-You should have experience building large-scale, production quality systems

-You should have a degree in Computer Science or related technical field (we're flexible on this though)

-You will work with Java (EE) and JavaScript (and HTML/CSS) at a minimum, however we value generalists, and you don’t necessarily have to be expert in both of these if you have a solid software engineering background

-Experience with Kuali (enterprise software for higher ed) is a big plus

-Experience with cloud infrastructure and distributed architecture is a plus

Contact us at careers@vivantech.com

We are also always looking for Java developers and more. See
[http://www.vivantech.com/careers](http://www.vivantech.com/careers) for
details.

------
alexdevkar
Conspire - Boulder, CO - Full-Time

Conspire is a TechStars company founded in 2012. We analyze email data to give
users detailed analytics on their email network and to understand the strength
of connections between people. With this understanding, we maintain an always-
up-to-date, weighted network of connections without any work on the part of
users. When a user needs to reach a person or company, Conspire finds the
strongest path of connections in the user's extended network.

We're located in downtown Boulder, Colorado.

QUALIFICATIONS

We're a small team, and we're looking for people to take on a lot of
responsibility. You should be prepared to manage projects independently from
start to finish, including gathering and refining requirements, evaluating
potential approaches, soliciting feedback from teammates and experts, picking
the right course of action given the company's goals and delivering stable,
performant software that integrates seamlessly.

Our product is built primarily in Java, Scala, Rails and JavaScript, and we
use several database technologies. We heavily leverage AWS infrastructure,
manage source and issues on GitHub and continuously deploy code to production.

In-depth experience with our technology stack is a plus but not a requirement.

BENEFITS

Along with all the benefits you'd expect, we also offer up to one month
international travel per year. Work remotely from anywhere in the world with
an Internet connection. We'll even give you $1,000 to send you on your way.

Contact me at alex@goconspire.com (or jobs@goconspire.com).

------
cedsav
WEB DEVELOPER (LAMP) FULL-TIME, REMOTE OK, H1B OK.

We’re looking for talented and passionate web developers to help improve and
expand our web application, FormAssembly.com.

FormAssembly.com is one of the leading web form management solutions, with
over 200,000 users world-wide, ranging from small nonprofits to large
enterprise customers. We have a great business model, and have been profitable
from day one (figuratively).

As the ideal candidate, you can craft code that’s robust and easy to maintain,
switch between back-end and front-end development, and keep usability and user
experience in mind at all times.

You’ll work on our LAMP stack, and occasionally on new projects with a clean
slate, for which you’ll help pick the best technologies, architecture, and
tools.

You’ll work autonomously or with our small team depending on the project, and
will get many opportunities to share, teach, and learn from your coworkers.

Your work will get in front of tens of thousands of users and help make data
collection easier for a lot of people, from schools enrolling students to
large corporations improving their business processes.

Position is full-time, local or remote. H1B sponsorship OK.

Email jobs@veerwest.com /
[http://www.veerwest.com/jobs](http://www.veerwest.com/jobs)

------
bizerda
Stealth - Munich, Germany - Full-time, permanent Candidates can come from
anywhere around the globe and do not need to speak German.

We are an ambitious, Munich-based, start-up looking to build the next
generation search engine. We’re looking for equally ambitious talent to join
our team as we research, develop, and apply state-of-the-art search and data
technology. Our office culture is centered around curiosity, playing with new
ideas, and pushing boundaries. It is a place to experiment—so we’re most
interested in candidates who are passionate about learning. Candidates must
also be comfortable working in a fast-paced environment with challenging and,
at times, demanding team. We are a team who are driven to push technology to
the next level.

The technologies we’re working with include, but aren’t limited to:

. Map-Reduce . Social signals . Distributed systems . Machine-learning/Boosted
decision trees . Text mining . NLP . Feature Extraction . Distributed Learning
. Big data . Indexing, Fast-Tiers . Web-Crawling, Deep-Web

Candidates must have a background in mathematics, computer science, electrical
engineering, information technology, or something similar. He/she must have
good coding fundamentals and the ability to learn new languages quickly. An
interest in attacking challenges around state-of-the-art technology is a must.

. Preferable: knowledge of Python/C/C++ . Preferable: knowledge of either
Machine Learning, NLP, Distributed Systems, Crawling, Indexing, or Data
Science.

First step in the recruitment process is an online coding challenge. Submit
your CV/resume to jobs@cliqz.com and we will send you the challenge.

------
jdmargulici
Vehicle Data Science Corporation is looking for employee number three to help
design and implement software that processes and analyzes big spatial data
sets. The company is an early-stage startup located in the San Francisco Bay
Area with initial funding from a National Science Foundation grant. We use
location data from vehicles to derive driving behaviors which we capture in a
proprietary database. This database feeds applications in the areas of driver
safety, fuel economy and autonomous vehicles.

We are looking for a smart, adaptable individual with plenty of skills and
breadth in computing to build products from our data streams. By joining us
today, you get a unique chance to engineer new technology from the ground up.
Working in tandem with the company’s CTO, you will develop key algorithms,
design original data visualizations, and deliver data insights to instruct the
direction of our product development. Depending on your skills and
inclinations, the position could evolve to become either a management or
software architect role.

The right candidate will have a solid scientific foundation and a self-
starter, small-company work ethic. A graduate engineering or science degree
from a top-tier university is preferred. Familiarity with geospatial tools and
database architectures are major pluses and other skills of interest include
distributed computing, web programming, statistics, and time series analysis.
Most of the initial code base is in Python, thus prior experience with that
language is highly desirable.

The opportunity is huge and possibilities are wide open for the right
individual. Come help us grow the company you want to be a part of!

To reach us, e-mail: contact@VDS-corp.com

------
pkrein
Segment.io, Full-time, San Francisco, CA

    
    
      - Mobile Platform Engineer (building SDKs for iOS, Android)
      - Customer Support Engineer (very technical support role)
      - Backend Engineer (our stack is node/rabbitmq/redis/mongo)
      - Frontend Engineer (do you love component.js?)
      - Head of Marketing (analytics academy, landing pages, email)
    

We simplify data collection across web, mobile and server apps, letting people
send their data wherever they need it. Our goal is to make using data easy.

We’re a small team, so everyone on the team has a huge impact. With just four
people, we’re already processing over 1 billion api calls every month. That's
growing by leaps and bounds, faster than we can handle. Which is why we need
you!

You’ll feel at home here if you like being self-directed and are fearlessly
logical.

Like our design, our organization is flat and minimal. You’ll be in charge of
your day-to-day work, and you’ll have a lot of freedom to work as you see fit.

We <3 open sourcing our code and writing down everything we’ve learned. We
want you to help us give back to the community however you can.

If you're a great fit, H1B is no problem.

[https://segment.io/jobs](https://segment.io/jobs)

------
wmnick
Work Market ([http://www.workmarket.com](http://www.workmarket.com)) - NYC
(Manhattan or Huntington, Long Island - your choice).

We're building an enterprise freelance labor platform. We're backed by USV,
Spark Capital, and Softbank, and our founders have a very successful track
record in the startup world.

We are looking to hire for two developer roles: backend with a focus on data
analytics, and front end dev.

For the data engineer role:

* search & recommendation engine to help workers find the best jobs, or help businesses find the best workers

* visualizations in the application to help businesses and users understand their work history and patterns

* deep data-mining and analysis to help us improve our own matching algorithms

* Lots of work on the 'data side': mysql, map reduce, "big data", warehousing, analytics, etc.

* Search - help refine our usage of Solr

For front-end engineer:

* Constantly refine and simplify our existing user experiences

* Keep pages light and speedy

* help build real-time push (websockets)

* we use Backbone.js, Jasmine, Bootstrap, and others

Our tech:

* Our stack is Java/JVM, Spring MVC, MySQL, Redis, and others

* We practice continuous deployment and ship roughly 50 releases per month.

Apply on our web site:
[https://www.workmarket.com/ats/index](https://www.workmarket.com/ats/index)

------
cwilterdink1207
New York, NY- Software Engineers, UX Designers (full time)

Conductor, Inc. We're still growing and we're still looking for engineering
talent to join our NYC based team. Conductor is building an enterprise
marketing analytics solution that analyzes a company's web search presence.
It's a big data product (we pull in 4TB of new information each week) and our
engineers are working to solve challenges related to scale, performance and
data visualization.

Our stack is Java based and we leverage an interesting mix of technologies
server side to handle data: Mongo, Hadoop, Redis, plus processing tools like
Kafka. Client side is developed using Javascript, Backbone, Handlebars and
standard design languages.

Besides the chance to code in an interesting technical environment, Conductors
have the benefit of working for the #2 Best Company to Work For in New York
State.

Here's a snapshot of what a Conductor's day is like:
[http://vimeo.com/39843729](http://vimeo.com/39843729)

If you're interested you can either apply through our careers page
(www.conductor.com/about/careers) or e-mail our Talent Ambassador directly
(cwilterdink@conductor.com).

------
mjgalbo
New York - Full time or intern Rails devs

Aidin's mission is to bring transparency to the healthcare system and empower
patients with data to make more informed decisions on where they receive care.
We're backed by the best institutional investors in both consumer internet
[http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/15/aidin-seed-
round/](http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/15/aidin-seed-round/). Aidin was born
out of Blueprint Health (3% acceptance rate), a Techstars affiliated
healthcare IT accelerator. We're surrounded by amazing talent as we currently
reside in the heart of New York City.

As a software engineer on a small team, you'll touch on every aspect of the
technology related to the company. It’s a broad job description and we’re
looking for someone who loves being part of a fast-paced, constantly evolving
work environment where your opinions and decisions will seriously affect our
technical direction. We’re looking for a technology generalist with interest
in specializing as necessary - It's more important that you love learning and
can adopt new languages/frameworks/APIs very quickly.

There are few companies poised to actually make an impact on people's lives,
but Aidin is one of them. Join a team of people committed to leave a lasting
impression on a part of healthcare that one day, we too will rely on. We
couldn't be any more excited about what we're doing, and so is the tech
community![http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/10/meet-the-three-most-fund-
ab...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/10/meet-the-three-most-fund-able-health-
companies-from-the-dc-to-vc-showcase/)

For more info email mike@myAidin.com

------
francoisdelame
KnowItOwl - New York, NY - full-time
([http://www.knowitowl.com](http://www.knowitowl.com))

We're looking for a full-stack engineer/CTO to love the hell out of this
problem. You'll be the 4th member, and technical lead, of an incredibly
talented team with a track record in insurance, startups, consumer marketing
and design/UX. We have had a successful alpha phase and are already revenue
positive.
[http://knowitowl.theresumator.com/apply/](http://knowitowl.theresumator.com/apply/)

Do you want to solve: A problem with scale. Insurance is a $2 trillion
industry. That’s 36 times larger than Google and Facebook combined. Insurers
pay their aging sales force a mint to sell insurance the old-fashioned way
(with paper, face-to-face). We’re going to change this.

A problem that’s socially important. Nobody’s helping people figure out
insurance – and that’s bad. Under-insured medical problems contribute to over
half of all personal bankruptcies and home foreclosures. We’re going to
deliver social impact.

A problem in desperate need of a new approach. The consumer problem in
insurance is deceptively simple: insurance is hard to sell because people
don’t want to think about bad things like death and illness. Insurers just
throw money at the problem: advertising, hefty commissions, pushy sales
agents. We’re introducing a new approach.

We’re looking to build our team with people who understand the importance of
what we’re doing and want to apply their talent and energy to solving a Big
Problem. We’re searching for Davids ready to take on Goliath. Come join Virgil
and the KnowItOwl team to bring the $2 trillion insurance industry into the
21st century.

------
kgrossart
Evernote - Redwood City, CA - Full-Time

Looking for DevOps/SysAdmin candidates with experience in medium to large-
scale Linux production environments (5+ years).

Ideally you should have significant experience with open source monitoring and
alerting systems, switching/routing/security/slb, virtualization technologies,
systems automation, and big data systems.

B.S. in Computer Science or a related field, or equivalent experience required

Primary Responsibilities: * Involved in all aspects of building and
maintaining the production infrastructure and services * Ensure proper
security, monitoring, alerting and reporting * for the infrastructure *
Troubleshoot and resolve production issues * Drive the capacity planning
process * Develop and maintain processes, tools, and documentation in support
of production * Participate in the evaluation of new software, hardware, and
infrastructure solutions * Participate in on-call rotation

You can contact me directly: kgrossart@evernote.com

Full job description and overview of company vision, perks and benefits:
[http://evernote.com/careers/job.php?job=ozWnWfwy](http://evernote.com/careers/job.php?job=ozWnWfwy)

------
mjewkes
Halifax, Canada. Twisted Oak Studios is looking for a strong developer
interested in project management for our 4 year old worker-owned consulting
company.

Our company's focus is high-tech interactive projects. Over the past year, our
work has included game development (particularly in Unity 3D), graphics/shader
programming, and language and audio processing. We're mostly platform agnostic
(mobile, desktop, embedded, custom hardware). We don't do much web tech.

We're interested in working with people who care about their craft. Ideally
this includes thinking at both the design level:

\- data driven work estimation

\- keeping long term technical requirements in mind

\- thinking about how a piece of work contributes to product/project end-value

And the implementation level:

\- code standards

\- readability

\- maintainability

-exploring new effective development paradigms & techniques.

For this position we'd like to hear a little bit about you, see something that
you've worked on that you're proud of, and hear about how you approach large-
ish projects with a team.

We offer strong compensation, prioritize developer quality of life (limiting
work-weeks, flexible hours), and do varied interesting work. Lots of
opportunities and support for professional development and side-projects.

Lastly, if the relationship is great after 6-12 months, we'll want to
transition away from wages in to shared-ownership.

Sound interesting? Hit us up at jobs@twistedoakstudios.com We'll get back to
you within 2 business days.

------
TLCooksey
Badgeville is looking for a Senior Operations Engineer.

Why would you want to be our Senior Operations Engineer? We sit right at the
spot where websites, mobile apps & enterprise SaaS smack full-speed into big
data analytics. Gamification is the big idea of 2013 and it’s only getting
bigger. At Badgeville, you’ll be surrounded by the speed and flexibility of a
start-up team while working to support some of the world’s biggest companies.
Do you love brand-new offices featuring overstocked kitchens, games & outings,
bike & jogging paths, unbeatable views and ridiculous gyms with climbing
walls? Sure — we’ve got all of those. But you want all of that while you get
to work with the latest systems in one of the hottest emerging markets around.
You want to be in a position where the way you lead your team determines how
the company performs every day. That’s why you want to be at Badgeville.

Requirements and Skills:

A minimum of 5 years hands-on Linux & package management experience Solid
understanding of Internet working and security fundamentals Extensive
experience with automation tools – Puppet & Chef Good understanding of
underlying protocols & web interfaces – TCP/IP, JSON, REST, HTTP(S)
Confortable with Linux shell scripting – Bash, Perl, Python Strong Systems
Knowledge – storage subsystems, performance tuning Ability to quickly solve
problems and automate routine tasks Good working knowledge of DB Systems
(MongoDB, MySQL) Excellent written and verbal communication skills (ability to
explain a problem/issue) Excellent team player and comfortable interacting
with developers Preferred Knowledge and Skills:

Good networking knowledge – multilayer load balancing, BGP, network traffic
analysis, firewalls, routers, switches Experience in an Enterprise level
Network Operations Center a plus Benefits/Perks

Competitive Salary Stock Options Full medical, dental & vision benefits Brand-
new office space bursting with tasty treats, games, and jogging/bike paths
Fully paid gym membership (for code-crushing forearms) Company-provided
CalTrain pass Lots of fun team events & outings Catered lunch 3 days a week

[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/badgeville/senior-operations-
en...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/badgeville/senior-operations-
engineer/dwkyM-VMur4OrQeJe4iefn)

If interested email engjobs@badgeville.com

------
10char
Propeller ([http://usepropeller.com/](http://usepropeller.com/)) - San
Francisco, CA - Full time, Intern.

We're building the next generation of native mobile app creation. We dabble in
iOS (RubyMotion/Objective-C), Android (Java), JavaScript (Backbone), and
Rails, and are solving Really Tough problems across the board.

How? Well, check out Bret Victor's "Future of Programming" talk
([http://worrydream.com/dbx/](http://worrydream.com/dbx/)) - we're pushing the
needle in that direction.

We also do tons of open source work
([https://github.com/usepropeller](https://github.com/usepropeller)), and
we're anxious to share even more of the tech we build with the community.

We're funded: [http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/27/propeller-
gets-1-25m-from-a...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/27/propeller-
gets-1-25m-from-a16z-ffangel-everyone-good-basically/)

If what we're up to sounds interesting and you want to know more, shoot a
message to jobs@usepropeller.com

------
jjk
BOMBFELL |NEW YORK, NY | DEVELOPER | JOBS@BOMBFELL.COM

YOU

You're wicked smaht and get sh _t done with minimal supervision. You 're
familiar with web technologies, databases and can get nice 'n comfy on both
the front end and back end. You write code because it's frackin' fun. You like
to say words like "frack".

THE ROLE

We're looking for someone to build out the infrastructure that enables us to
make clothing a solved problem for the awesome man. You'll fundamentally shape
the matching algorithms that help us figure out what clothes a certain guy
will love. You'll build out internal dashboards so we can obsessively monitor
the crazy highs and teary-eyed lows of our company's key metrics. You'll
release code that makes our heart skip a beat, break things that make our
blood boil, and then we'll all argue and make up.

PERKS

Lunch is provided every day, as are office snacks (but keep your hands off my
Annie's Bunny Grahams). We also have medical and provide a monthly Unlimited
Ride Metrocard.

GIDDY UP

Send us your resume at jobs@bombfell.com along with anything that highlights
your ability to get sh_t done (github, open source work, sample code).

~~~
jacques_chester
FYI, your two attempts to avoid spelling out "shit" has ended in a mostly
italic ad.

------
tagascoigne
FRONTEND DEVELOPER London, UK. Full time, permanent.

Contentment is a creative technology company solving problems to do with
digital content production and publishing. We’re based in Shoreditch with a
great working environment. Our products make it easier for publishers to
produce content that looks great on tablets and smartphones.

We are looking for a front-end developer to join our team to help creating
responsive applications in an agile environment.

The successful person will: Develop web application interfaces using
HTML/CSS/JavaScript Work alongside an existing team of back-end and mobile
developers Apply responsible software engineering practices (code
organisation, testing)

Experience & skills required for the role: Relevant experience building web
interfaces Strong JavaScript skills Hands-on experience with responsive design
Experience with at least one MV* framework (Backbone or similar) Understanding
of mobile web limitations on iOS/Android

Not required but useful: Open-source contributions Apache Cordova (Phonegap)
or Titanium experience To apply, please send a copy of your CV plus contact
details to jobs@getcontentment.com

------
LifeStreet
San Carlos, California - Full Time
([http://www.lifestreetmedia.com/](http://www.lifestreetmedia.com/))

LifeStreet is hiring! -ONLINE and MOBILE MARKETING SPECIALIST-

LifeStreet Media is a leader in global in-app advertising for Facebook, Apple
(iOS) and Android developers. LifeStreet reaches 350 million social and mobile
app users monthly and has driven over 325 million app installs.

We are looking for a hard-working, efficient, creative individual to support
our display advertising team. The ideal candidate can adapt to an ever
changing environment and can juggle a variety of responsibilities ranging from
ad creation to data analysis.

Responsibilities may include: -Generating new ideas for web and mobile display
advertisements using creativity, brainstorming sessions, and competitive
analysis -Creating web and mobile display advertisements with the support of
the design and development teams -Ensuring created ads meet all advertising
compliance rules dictated by the advertiser, publisher or both -Implementing
carefully planned A/B display ad tests to determine best performing creative
-Analyze ad testing data in order to spot trends and make insightful
recommendations -Executing an assortment of administrative duties as needed

Desired Skills & Experience: -BA/BS degree required -Creative thinker who is
comfortable and excited about brainstorming image and copy ideas for display
ads -High attention to detail -Adaptable to changing workload and
responsibilities -Comfortable working in a fast-paced, start-up environment
-Self-starter and team player with competitive drive and ability to multi-task
-Photoshop experience a plus

Email resumes, inquiries, and contact info to Erica: Erica.Lubitz@webamg.com

------
gkisling
Pandora Media Inc. is hiring! Pandora's elite team of Engineers work with
current and cutting edge technologies like Java, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Python,
Linux and Hadoop. Cruise our website
([http://www.pandora.com/careers/](http://www.pandora.com/careers/)) and feel
free to reach out directly to me with your resume and interest: Thanks! Ginny
Kisling, gkisling@pandora.com.

In case you don't have all the facts about Pandora, here are some interesting
points:

 _Created the world’s largest personalized Internet radio service, with over
67 million monthly active listeners._ We have over 20 billions rows of thumbs
up/down data on playlist side. For users and transactionally. * On over 1,000
consumer electronics devices. * Serve about 700 million songs a day.
Currently. To over 20 million daily listeners. Less than 600 servers. Use
hardware efficiently. Built our own content delivery network across 3 data
centers. * Top 5 most installed mobile app * Making a difference in the lives
of artists that don't get air time on mainstream radio

------
magic_at_enimai
ënimai - www.enimai.com - Mountain View CA - Full Time

ënimai develops hardware and software that pushes the boundaries of what is
possible with computers. ënimai believes technology should be magic.

We are looking for a "Deconstructive" Android Engineer.

Someone who can write awesome Android Apps but then delve into lower layers.
Understand the Android frameworks and tear them apart and rebuild them to work
on our hardware platform. This is not your traditional Mobile App development.
You will be creating your own custom framework on which you will write Apps.
You will need to be familiar with JAVA, C, C++ and the various other Android
frameworks.

You will work with a team that has built successful products at Apple, Google,
Lab126, NASA and also a research team consisting of PhDs from Stanford, CMU
and UIUC.

You will be pushed to your limit on what you can do in a very short period of
time. You will also be rewarded with better than industry pay and equity.
However, the biggest reward will not have dollar figures attached to it. It is
the feeling you get doing what you do best and making an impact in this world.

Apply with your resume to email at stdin@enimai.com

~~~
zerr
Don't bother, yet another resume black hole.

------
zmillman
Junior Rails Developer at Magoosh - Berkeley, CA - Full-Time
([http://magoosh.com/jobs/junior-rails-
developer/](http://magoosh.com/jobs/junior-rails-developer/))

We’re looking for a friendly programmer to join us in bringing affordable and
high-quality online test prep to the world. You’ll work to expand and maintain
Magoosh’s various applications on the web, Android, and iOS.

Our development philosophy is to ship early and iterate with student feedback.
We have fun all the time, and meetings only when absolutely necessary. We’re a
small company, so you’ll have plenty of freedom and responsibility. An
interest in educational statistics, web applications, and startups will serve
you well.

About you: Experience shipping at least one web/mobile application Strong
problem-solving skills High attention to detail Software development best
practices 1-2 years of experience with Ruby on Rails A generalist programmer
(front-end and back-end)

Why work at Magoosh? \-- Magoosh prepares students for school. If you’ve ever
wanted to teach students you’ve never met to read, to write, and to
‘rithmetic, Magoosh is the place. We’ve helped tens of thousands of students
in over 150 countries prepare for colleges, graduate schools, and business
schools.

Magoosh has been around for two years and is growing fast. We’ve grown from an
idea to a business, from a single table to a small office, and from a handful
of beta testers to thousands of customers. We need more excellent people to
continue delivering teaching to the world.

Magoosh is a small team in Downtown Berkeley. Located by the UC Berkeley
campus, we're a wisecracking bunch who eat out often. Do you like foosball,
root beer floats, and word games? Come join us!

------
jasonchen913
10gen(MongoDB) - New York City, Palo Alto - Full time - \- Solutions Architect
- Consulting Engineer - Technical Systems Engineer - Etc...

-10gen is looking for a team to further our ongoing plans for world domination! -

\- Experience with non-relational databases is not needed. We will provide a
deep intensive training course that will teach you the inside and outs of
MongoDB. \- \- Don't know who we are? - We're developing and supporting the
open source and document style database: MongoDB. To date, we've raised over
$80M, including strategic investment from Red Hat and Intel. Last year we
doubled in size while revenue grew 4x. We're solving huge data problems for
companies like Metlife, Informatica, Disney, eBay, Craigslist, foursquare, and
over 500 others…recently closing out additional very BIG name companies. -
...with that said... Feel free to reach out to me if there is any interest
working here. \- -...Still reading?... We are looking for all types of
positions & backgrounds. My e-mail is - jason.chen@10gen.com . Drop me a note
so we can setup an informal chat.

------
kevbo
Evanston, IL - Full Time (onsite), Permanent

Junior Python Test Engineer at Leapfrog Online
([http://www.leapfrogonline.com](http://www.leapfrogonline.com))

We're the leading independent digital direct marketing firm in the country,
developing programs for Fortune 500 marketers to find and convert the right
customers. We build complex app ecosystems with frameworks like Django and
Rails sitting on top, with a mound of open source software supporting them.

We're looking for a junior-level Python/Ruby Developer to join our Test
Engineering team, writing functional, integration, and unit tests in Python
for our Django/Rails-powered business platforms. As part of the Operations
team, we also do light system administration and help write monitoring tools.

Requirements: an intense attention to detail, a love of learning, a passion
for problem-solving, and a good attitude and sense of responsibility. You
should also have experience with Python/Ruby (or be willing to transition from
another dynamic language like PHP); be comfortable working on a *nix command
line; and have general knowledge about HTML, CSS, and JavaScript. Experience
with mobile device testing is a plus.

We're committed to agile and open source; we use packages like mechanize,
twill, Selenium (including Selenium Grid), and nose every day.

Interested? If so, we offer a competitive salary plus an incentive and
benefits package, and a close-knit team who likes what they do and has fun
doing it. If you think you're a good fit for this position, apply with your
resume and salary history.
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oLTEXfwZ&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oLTEXfwZ&s=Hacker_News)

------
sadadar
ConnectSolutions - San Francisco - Full-time, permanent -
([http://www.connectsolutions.com](http://www.connectsolutions.com))

About us: We're a bootstrapped profitable company over our first 5 years of
about 50 people, took $10M of investment at the start of the year and are
looking to build out our team for significant growth. We're a web conferencing
company whose building automation tools for our infrastructure and going to do
some data science over web conferencing data.

\-- Senior Frontend Engineer --

We are building out a backbone.js stack to front a bunch of self-service tools
and future visualizations in data science. We have a team of mostly full stack
developers and are looking for a second frontend developer to help push our
team forward and knowledge share deep javascript knowledge and HTML/CSS. We
have a terrific designer on contract who has been doing excellent work for us.

Our website hasn't been taken over by engineering yet so don't judge too much
on that :)

\-- DevOps Engineer --

Looking for two or more automation engineers who can help with a few tasks.
Deploying our frontend (static html/css/js plus some java security stuff) and
our backend (java soa) from a release management perspective (linux tomcat).
Writing automation code for our managed services web conferencing products (a
lot of this involves writing some automation on a windows platform).

We're solving some complex automation issues, especially with relation to
windows, that people aren't solving yet. Take existing open source products as
far as we can and add to the community with new tools when possible.

Reach out to me directly at matt@connectsolutions.com if interested.

------
sahil_videology
Baltimore, MD; Reston, VA; - Videology - FULL TIME, INTERN (H1B maybe if
already in US)

Videology Group -
[http://www.videologygroup.com/](http://www.videologygroup.com/)

Internet advertising startup looking primarily for server-side Java developers
(if your Java is rusty but you're good, drop us a note anyway). I was working
for a start-up called LucidMedia Networks (hence the "lmn" in the e-mail
address below), which got acquired by Videology. The Baltimore office is a
.NET shop, but the Reston office is Java on *nix (Mac for dev, Linux in
production, and no plans to use Microsoft anything for development). Our stack
is Java on Spring with MySQL and some NoSQL stores on AWS. We have some big
projects in the works involving big data and volume as we scale globally and
across mediums (video, mobile, etc.). Currently, our Reston platform alone
handles 4 billion requests a day.

Contact me directly at sahil_lmn@yahoo.com.

I actually got hired through a HN "Who is Hiring" thread, and I hired an
intern through these threads. These things do work!

------
JDLevinson
New York, NY - Full Time

Lead Developer (VP of Engineering) @ DealSheet

DealSheet is an online information services firm that tracks which corporate
transaction advisors worked on which deals. We bring clarity to an opaque
market by 1) enabling law firms, investment banks and other advisors to
showcase their deal experience to potential customers; 2) offering executives
and investors a tool to find the advisors with the most relevant deal
experience for their specific needs; and 3) providing professional networking
opportunities among advisors. Transaction advisors spend billions on marketing
each year trying to attract new clients and we are poised to disrupt how it’s
done.

We are looking for a talented developer to lead our technology team and be one
of our first employees. We offer a highly competitive salary, meaningful
equity, collaborative culture, interesting challenges and the opportunity to
play a pivotal role in building the product.

Technical requirements + full job description are here:
[http://linkd.in/1aZrBG4](http://linkd.in/1aZrBG4)

Apply to jobs[AT]dealsheet.com

------
grrrando
RED TETTEMER O'CONNELL + PARTNERS

[http://redtettemer.com/](http://redtettemer.com/)

[http://createcoolshit.com/](http://createcoolshit.com/)

Brooklyn / NYC / Philadelphia / LA

Looking for: Tech Lead, Lead/senior Rails engineer, Senior front-end
developer, and more. We're approaching hiring with a "smart people first,
skills second" mindset, so get at us. Agency experience is not required.

RTO+P is a full-service ad shop based in Philadelphia. Last week, we won Ad
Age's "Small Agency of the Year (11-75 Employees)" award. We serve clients
like Under Armour, NBC Universal, Planet Fitness and more.

Brooklyn positions: We operate a small development outpost in DUMBO, Brooklyn
- currently just yours truly and a few open desks waiting to be coded upon.
From Brooklyn, you'll also be a part of a larger - but still small -
organization of intensely creative pros. Some travel, mainly to Philadelphia,
every couple weeks, should be expected (with costs fully covered, of course).

Please contact me at interactivejobs@redtettemer.com

------
diggan
Vreasy - [http://www.vreasy.com](http://www.vreasy.com)

Barcelona, Catalunya (Spain)

-

We are looking for a backend Developer

Vreasy develops and markets disruptive technology in the property and travel
market. US style tech startups are a rare breed here in Europe and with
Vreasy, you will feel like you are back in San Francisco working on new
technology for a very novel product. We're growing rapidly and want more
people to join us in our office that is two minutes from the beach here in
Barcelona!

The position:

* We are looking for a backend developer who is versatile in both backend and frontend webprogramming, but specialised in one of the them, preferable in backend

* Knowledge and experience of OOP in PHP and how to use it in larger codebases

* Knows Git from inside out

* Comfortable with Test Driven Development - we are doing continuous deployment with CircleCI

* Works well in a agile environment

* Good team player - we work hard but also really enjoy each other’s company

If you also like to play tabletennis and would like to spend some lunches on
the beach, that would be a plus.

So, please send a message to jobs@vreasy.com with an application or send an
email to victor@vreasy.com (me) if you have any questions.

------
honoredb
Medidata - New York, NY, Hammersmith, UK, other locations or REMOTE
[http://jobvite.com/m?3baUZgwZ](http://jobvite.com/m?3baUZgwZ) (All listings,
select Engineering for the dev jobs)
[http://jobvite.com/m?3DiUZgwz](http://jobvite.com/m?3DiUZgwz) (Application
link for NY Software Engineer)

We're an established company, we're doing good work, and we're in the middle
of a hiring drive. Medidata's web services are helping make clinical trials
faster, cheaper, more secure, and more effective. We've already helped some
new medicine get approved and released to the world, and we have close to
twenty open-source repos on github
([https://github.com/mdsol/](https://github.com/mdsol/) and /mdsol-share) with
more on the way.

We're looking for developers who are willing to spend half an hour discussing
whether a certain method should be a PUT or a POST. Experience with some kind
of MVC framework is a plus.

------
donaldmc
Float - Edinburgh, Scotland - Full time, permanent
([http://www.floatapp.com](http://www.floatapp.com))

Float is a startup in Edinburgh, Scotland. We're solving the problem of cash
flow forecasting for small businesses.

It's a difficult problem to solve, and our goal is to make a complex problem
simple, enjoyable, and easy to understand.

We're based in TechCube which is home to some of the best high growth
technology startups in the UK including companies like Neo, FanDuel and
PlanforCloud. There is a great hotdesking space on the ground floor, a bar on
site, a microbrewery and the Summerhall cafe. It's a great environment to meet
other developers, there are games nights, and lunchtime talks which make it a
great space to learn and socialise.

We're looking for two great developers to come and join our team. The role
will involve generous stock options as we are looking for developers that will
be with us for the long haul, who want to share in our success.

[http://floatapp.com/jobs](http://floatapp.com/jobs)

------
infer
Palo Alto, CA

INFER, INC.

\- Team: MIT, Berkeley, Stanford, Google/Google Research, Facebook, Y
Combinator, Microsoft Research, Palantir, IBM Research, Yahoo Research, ...

\- Investors: Red Point, a16z, SHV, Social Capital, ...

\- Customers: Box, Jive, Microsoft, Rackspace, Tableau, Zendesk, and many more

\- Product: machine learning applications for non-technical users to help
their businesses more effectively capture and retain customers

\- Looking for: strong engineers excited to join an early-stage startup to
grow with & shape the company

EXAMPLES OF RESPONSIBILITIES

\- Build predictive models using sophisticated algorithms and data extracted
from the web and other sources

\- Build beautiful visualizations to help customers understand model
performance and meaning

\- Develop and operate secure, scalable cloud infrastructure to manage and
process customers' large, confidential datasets

\- Interact with customers, analyze their data, understand their pain points,
and develop new product features and new products

QUALIFICATIONS

\- BS/MS/PhD in Computer Science, Statistics, Math or related fields

\- Depth in software engineering, algorithms, and general analytical problem-
solving

\- Familiarity with Python preferred

CONTACT

\- [https://www.infer.com](https://www.infer.com)

\- hiring@infer.com

------
dgurock
Gurock Software ([http://www.gurock.com/](http://www.gurock.com/)) - Berlin,
Germany

Hiring: Software Developer, DevOps Engineer, Product Evangelist, Interns

We are a small & successful bootstrapped software company from Berlin and
build popular web-based applications for software teams. We have been in
business since 2004 and many thousands of teams, both small and large, use our
products. We are looking for software developers, a DevOps engineer and a
product evangelist to join our team. You can learn more on our website here:

[http://www.gurock.com/about/jobs/](http://www.gurock.com/about/jobs/)

We are also looking for interns (paid) or computer science students to help us
with various smaller projects part time.

Our main product TestRail is web-based test management software. It's
available both as a download edition as well as a SaaS/cloud edition. In
addition to completely designing and building our products in-house, we
maintain our own high-availability and critical server infrastructure for our
products. If you join our team you can expect a wide array of opportunities
and challenges to test your skills.

We are about to open an awesome office in Berlin (Prenzlauer Berg, near Mitte)
and offer great benefits. We use a modern web development stack with PHP, an
advanced custom MVC framework (like Rails), Vagrant etc. Our server
infrastructure uses Ubuntu LTS, Ansible, HAProxy, MySQL, Corosync and DRBD
among other things.

We are building an international team and most of our customers are from North
America and all over Europe, so speaking German is not required. If you are in
Berlin (or consider relocating) and one of our open positions sounds like a
good fit, let me know.

------
jhumphries
STACK EXCHANGE is hiring!

[http://stackexchange.com/about/hiring](http://stackexchange.com/about/hiring)

Right now, our biggest hiring initiative is to grow our Stack Overflow Careers
2.0 sales team. As a Careers 2.0 team member, you will present Stack
Overflow's Careers 2.0 products and services to prospective companies in a
consultative and professional manner. Each team member is responsible for the
entire sales-cycle from lead generation/prospecting to sales close to account
management, support and growth. Sales activities are conducted using a
strategic and structured sales process that consists of a balance of both
inbound and outbound activities. Also, since each individual brings unique
skills and capabilities to the position, documenting your successes and
sharing best practices and insights among your teammates is an important part
of the role. Our work environment is crucial to the success of the business so
a candidate with a collaborative disposition and good team fit is mandatory.

~~~
tutufan
Position is in Zimbabwe, BTW.

------
kposehn
AppZorz - San Diego, CA

==================================

We are currently looking for a project manager type that has both knowledge of
Ruby/Unix-admin and online marketing. You would be our interface between
clients, our internal development team and our strategic team.

We're well funded, rapidly moving to profitability and looking for people that
break the mold. Or eat around it. Consuming it is also an option.

Our goal in this new hire is to find someone who can:

1\. Keep things on task with a group of 4 absolutely brilliant (seriously,
they humble me everyday) engineers with diverse skills and immense capability,
working directly with our CTO and Chief Mad Scientist

2\. Manage interactions with our clients that have very pressing needs we are
fulfilling, but that also are in it for the long-haul with us.

3\. Work with myself and our VP Revenue to work on strategy to meet goals,
figure out the market and crush competitors underneath our boot-heel. Helping
design a better boot is not out of the question.

Email keith [att] appzorz [dawt] com - and tell me how you'll do it, how we'll
reward you for it and how we'll hold you to it.

------
samstave
Mountain View Ca - Fulltime:

Mirantis is an OpenStack solutions and technology company help the wider
adoption of OpenStack as well as contributing substantially to it development,
and extending its capabilities via our own technology and products.

We are hiring a range of positions:

Engineering -
[http://www.mirantis.com/careers/](http://www.mirantis.com/careers/)

    
    
        Cloud Platform Services Architect Mountain View, CA, United States
    
        Customer Engagement Program Manager Mountain View, CA, United States
    
        OpenStack Cloud Architect Mountain View, CA, United States
    
        OpenStack Deployment Engineer Mountain View, CA, United States
    
        OpenStack Operations Engineer Mountain View, CA, United States
    
        Python Engineer – OpenStack Community Mountain View, CA, United States
    
        Sales/Solutions Engineer Mountain View, CA, United States
    
        Sustaining Engineer for OpenStack Deployment 
    

Well funded, great customers large, complex and interesting projects - great
pay, benefits and flexibility.

Email me: sstave@mirantis.com

------
exhaze
MeCommerce - San Francisco, CA (Full-time and interns)

[http://www.mecommerce.com/](http://www.mecommerce.com/)

Want to work with former YC founders (myself included, I was a cofounder of a
company in W13), computer vision NASA PhDs, and passionate coffee drinkers?
(one of our founders is an investor in Philz Coffee and a former investment
partner at Sequoia Capital) Come join MeCommerce!

We're changing the face of e-commerce through computer vision technologies (9
patents and counting), and making them available to anyone with a smartphone -
a very challenging problem. We're also building a vertically integrated
apparel brand, where we control the full supply chain and in turn our destiny,
while using software to help optimize how we buy and how we personalize the
experience for each individual user. While we're in stealth, we're well-funded
by a long list of tier-1 VCs and angels (Yuri Milner, a16z, Keith Rabois,
Michael Kors, and many others including a number of celebrities).

We are small and are carefully growing our team - we have a strong preference
for founders or people who have worked at startups. I can't say enough good
things about working here - the founders have created a great culture.

In San Francisco, we're looking for:

* iOS / Android developers (if you're a mobile animal, we want to talk!)

* computer vision / image recognition experts

* machine learning specialists

* UI/UX designers

* software engineering interns (open to the type)

If you like to really own the product you're working on, soup to nuts, and any
of this excites you, feel free to reach out to me directly: eugene at
mecommerce.com

------
qntmfred
Kaplan Test Prep - NYC

Software Engineers (Full Time)

Kaplan Test Prep is an Education Software company in downtown Manhattan. We
are looking for .NET Developers to join our Engineering team. Since 1938 we
have been an organization with both deep roots in NYC and a passion for
helping others gain access to better futures and careers via our educational
products and services.

The majority of our work is web development using ASP.NET, C#, SQL Server and
Visual Studio. We have many interesting and challenging problems and we are
constantly implementing new technologies and supporting new lines of business.

We are proud to be members of an Engineering team that delivers technology
transforming the lives of our students. The Engineering team believes in the
following principles:

    
    
      * Write maintainable, high quality and high-performance code  
      * Test-driven development and continuous integration  
      * Be empowered to use the best tool for the job  
      * Work in a collaborative team environment using agile development methods  
      * Build products our customers love to use and achieve their educational goals
    

Requirements:

    
    
      * At least 3 years experience developing scalable, high performance systems
      * Writing HTML and CSS using industry best practices
      * Using modern JavaScript patterns and libraries
      * ASP.NET and C# development using .NET 3.5+ and Visual Studio 2010+
      * Solid experience with Microsoft SQL Server 2008
      * Excellent communication skills both written and oral
      * Ability to work well within an Agile team and with external supporting teams
    

Check out our Engineering blog:
[http://engineering.kaptest.com](http://engineering.kaptest.com)

Please send your questions and resume to jobsintech@kaplan.com

~~~
nooron
I bought access to your GRE Prep site last week; using it was a nightmare. I
am delighted to see this post.

~~~
qntmfred
sorry about your poor experience with GRE Prep :( what didn't you like about
it? my team doesn't do the GRE products but I will certainly pass along your
thoughts.

~~~
nooron
You're a kind soul.

The login was rather convoluted, and it implored me to keep re-registering my
book. So I wound up with three registrations of my book. The system didn't
record when I completed a practice test or quiz, so I couldn't access old
work. The tests/quizzes themselves were often missing exponents in the answer
keys; additionally, there were a few with contradictory answers (on one, it
said "(B) is correct... (B) is obviously incorrect", or something to that
effect).

It also crashed and booted me in the middle of practice tests twice.

------
bkwok
Coinbase - San Francisco, CA - Full-Time
([https://coinbase.com/careers](https://coinbase.com/careers))

Coinbase is a platform that facilitates the easy conduct of the digital
currency Bitcoin for consumers and merchants. This includes the buying and
selling of Bitcoin, secure storage of Bitcoin in the cloud, and a suite of
merchant tools.

Since the start of the year, user base has grown 20x to over 200,000 users and
consistently achieve weekly revenue growth rate in the double-digits.

We're looking for generalist, frontend, mobile, and security engineers to join
our team of 6. Our team is made up from people that have worked at Airbnb,
Google, Goldman Sachs to OkCupid. Check out the team on our About page -
[https://coinbase.com/about](https://coinbase.com/about).

We're also looking for a Chief Compliance Officer, Head of Biz Dev, and
Customer Support.

If you're interested, head over to our careers page and email us at
jobs@coinbase.com with links to your Github, resume or any personal projects.

------
Robingow1
Addepar is Hiring - Security Engineer - Mountain View, Ca

We are engineers rebuilding the infrastructure that powers global finance. The
current technology in the space is broken and opaque; it empowers scandals
like Bernie Madoff to go on for a decade while $64 billion vanishes from the
economy, affecting endowments, institutions, and notable individuals. Our
platform provides increased transparency, allowing for better decisions and
furthering meritocracy in the multi-trillion dollar wealth management
industry. We free data from disparate silos and build tools for advanced
analysis and decision-making.

We are looking for a Security Engineer to focus on improving our engineering
from a security perspective. If you enjoy breaking stuff and have a passion
for building with a security bent, we’d love to tell you more!

Smart peers, great perks, building and breaking software to ensure
transparency and security. Join us at
[https://addepar.com/careers/](https://addepar.com/careers/) or careers [at]
addepar [dot] com.

------
knurdle
Los Angeles(Culver City), CA - Full-time, permanent - eSalon.com
[http://www.esalon.com](http://www.esalon.com) Looking for a junior to senior
developer. Someone who gets stuff done, all around developer. PHP, javascript,
Mysql, apache, nginx, redis, potentially some hardware programming...

We're an ecommerce site that sells custom haircolor. Doesn't sound too techy I
know but there's more to it. Short summary, someone comes to our site, fills
out a profile/sends a picture. We send them custom haircolor. When I say
custom, I mean really custom. We manufacture and ship everything ourselves and
we've built the whole system to do it ourselves. Every bottle of haircolor has
the client's name on it, instructions are personalized, it's all made one off
for the client.

More details.. We're an ecommerce site that sells a completely custom product
that we manufacturer ourselves. Things that you might be working on.. Front
end consumer facing website. Back end CRM customer service site. We use
zendesk and custom software. Looking to integrate twilio for phone calls and
build a custom call center solution. Helping automate our production line some
more. Mix of hardware and software. We have an arduino powering some stuff,
potentially more. Data mining, we're a very data driven company, constantly
A/B testing and trying to make our colorists/customer service more efficient.

It's a really small team and you'll get to work on a lot of different things
and have a big say in things. If any of this sounds remotely interesting,
shoot me an email. I think we're quite different from any other internet
startup because we produce something tangible.

[http://www.esalon.com/jobs](http://www.esalon.com/jobs) or email me at
aaron@esalon.com

------
jdevonport
PageHub. London (New Office!) Real time customer insights, data collection and
modelling. All served up in a beautiful bright, flat user interface.

We have 2 Full Time/Permanent positions:

Lead Django Dev: Super exciting role for you to come in and put your stamp on
a new product we are working on, you will have full control over the product
design and stack. This is an unusual role and has a lot of potential for
growth and experimentation. We are a Facebook PMD so the project will involve
the manipulation and management of large amounts of Facebook data mixed with
our own - churning and displaying it in real time. £40-50k depending on
experience, plus stock and benefits.

Front End Engineer: Join us working on our front end user interface, exploring
creative new ways to render real time customer insight information.
Backbone.js, D3.js, Django experience a plus! £35-45k depending on experience,
plus stock and benefits.

Awesome benefits, salary and stock. Drop me an email and have a chat if you
would like to know more. james.wood@pagehub.co.uk

Look forward to hearing from you :-)

------
jhdavids8
New York, NY - Full-time and/or intern - Pathgather (pathgather.com)

Pathgather is bringing the open online education revolution to the corporate
world. We're disrupting a $2bn industry with a 50% dissatisfaction rate
through a platform that allows employees to learn more by learning together.
Our platform incorporates educational resources from across the web (think
MOOCs and the like) with a company's own internal content to provide employees
with a comprehensive learning catalogue. Add a social layer on top of that,
and we're building the next gen of LMS (learning management systems).

We're bootstrapping and have already signed a Fortune 200 company with 30,000+
employees as our first customer. They signed on board before we even had the
product finished, which shows the demand for this type of platform!

We're a team of 2 at the moment (the founders) and are offering excellent pay
and equity for our first engineering, full-time hire (full stack engineer is a
huge plus). Any hire will be core to influencing the direction of our product
and business. Cultural fit is highest priority. We work in WeWork in NYC and
are looking for someone who we'll enjoy hanging out with as much as working
with. Skills in any of the following are a plus, but seeing as how we are
education based, if you aren't fully versed in all of these, no worries. Come
learn here!

* Rails

* AngularJS (we use it heavily!)

* PostgreSQL

* Phonegap/Mobile development

* Coffeescript/Sass/Haml

* Past experience in API development

To apply, email me your Github or links to past work at jamie@pathgather.com.
This is a great opportunity to get in at the ground floor of a very promising
(and already profitable) early-stage startup!

------
dbattaglia
TMP Worldwide - New York, NY - Full Time

TMP Worldwide is a leader in recruitment-based advertising, helping companies
brand and advertise themselves to prospective employees. Besides traditional
digital advertising and branding we offer software products for employers to
publish SEO-friendly job postings, gather metrics on ad campaigns and talent
communities.

We are looking for a few senior level developers to join our R&D and new
product development teams. We are primarily a Windows/.Net shop, so experience
in C# and SQL Server would be great. We use the latest and greatest (4.5/SQL
2012/MVC 4/Entity Framework 5). We also make heavy use of Solr, MongoDB,
Backbone.js and NServiceBus. We are looking for people that understand modern
technologies and have strong experience in both back and front end development
patterns.

I'm not a recruiter for TMP, I'm a software architect here looking for some
awesome people to work with. If you are interested, please shoot me an email
(Daniel.Battaglia at TMP.com).

------
kstenerud
San Francisco, CA (full-time, H1B welcome)

MindSnacks - [http://www.mindsnacks.com/](http://www.mindsnacks.com/)

\-------------------------------------------------------

We build wonderful educational games in San Francisco. If you are nice and
want to help us make splendid products, we'd love to hear from you.

Voted Educational App of the Year by Apple. Funded by Sequoia Capital.

We're hiring in lots of areas! Here are a few:

\-------------------------------------------------------

* Android Engineer - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/35CRVW/Android-Engi...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/35CRVW/Android-Engineer.html)

* Game Designer - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/19JX7q/Game-Designe...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/19JX7q/Game-Designer.html)

\-------------------------------------------------------

To apply, visit
[http://www.mindsnacks.com/careers](http://www.mindsnacks.com/careers) For
more info, email us at jobs@mindsnacks.com

------
ktredinnick
1010data - New York, NY - Full Time, permanent

We are looking for a 'Systems Developer' – a technical generalist but
developer first who enjoys writing systems administration tools and arguing
the merits of their favorite languages. You need to know a lot about Linux
internals, but also Windows, since one of the major projects you'll be
involved in will be a gradual environment shift to Linux. You'll be diagnosing
and remedying performance and availability issues. You'll be trying to wring
more speed from our already very efficient cluster and add more 9’s to our
availability metrics. You'll be writing code (bonus! in an exotic language!)
to move data around, implement high availability and fault tolerance, to do
logging and performance reporting, and who knows what else. You're going to be
the person we all go to when it comes to the low-level arcana, so you're very
familiar with the Way Things Work. You know who you are. Let us know too.

Send all resumes to jobs@1010data.com

------
LifeAfterCubes
LAUNCH has 2 openings: Sales/BD & Conference producer/editor.

Can be located in either San Francisco or Los Angeles. These are full-time
positions.

The most important about working with us is a love for startups!

Apply: [https://angel.co/launch](https://angel.co/launch) or email demant @
launch.co

About Launch ======= Launch (Launch.co) is a media company focused on
startups, technology and entrepreneurship that hosts in-person events and
produces web-based content and videos.

Our events include the LAUNCH Festival
([http://festival.launch.co](http://festival.launch.co)), now in its seventh
year, which drew over 6,000 attendees in 2013. Other events include LAUNCH
Education, LAUNCH Mobile and the LAUNCH Hackathon.

Online we produce the LAUNCH Ticker and This Week in Startups, which draw
hundreds of thousands of viewers monthly.

Sales/BD ======== * Researching potential partners for events, online TV show,
and LAUNCH Ticker. * Creating sales materials (Keynote primarily) * Managing
account through execution and insuring that you overdeliver on your promises *
Create & foster long-lasting relationships * Help out running the events as
needed

Conference Producer & Editor ======== * Creating editorial themes for our
conferences. * Inviting speakers and startups to our events. * Writing and
editing our emails, website copy and other collateral. * Working with sponsors
at our events.

Ideally we’re looking for a full-time executive but would consider a
consultant for the next three months as we prepare for the LAUNCH Mobile and
Wearables and LAUNCH Hackathon events.

We’re looking for someone with three or more years in event production and
editorial.

------
jchoong
Boston, MA - Campaigns, by CustomInk (we will have a new name in 5 days!)

[http://campaign.customink.com](http://campaign.customink.com)

Think of it as "Kickstarter for Causes". We're a spin-out from CustomInk where
a strong corporate parent allows for stability but the spin-out allows for a
startup mentality designed for speed and individual impact

We're forming a seed team and hiring a

* Director Of Engineering

* Product Manager

* Visual Designer (with a strong ux/ui sense)

* Lead Engineer

* Full-stack Engineer

Starting with t-shirts, we will grow out to encompass the fundraising process.
And we already have the backing to do so. Look out for our TV campaigns coming
soon.

As you may surmise, we're no ordinary startup. Having a corporate backer,
whose values and principles are reflected in this spinout, we get to retain
the benefit of stability from CustomInk while enjoying the speed of a startup.

Where are we now?

We've already implemented a mobile-first, responsive design (cart included).
CoffeeScript. Jenkins. New Relic. Agile, light Kanban. It's time to grow our
platform.

We're data driven, funnels are monitored though GA/Kissmetrics and we have
seen significant, measurable improvements based on our process.

I've been told many a time that we are a "sane startup". Not something that
most startups can claim.

Interested in hearing more? Send me an email at:

jchoong@customink.com

with the position in the subject line and a brief description of what you're
done (and your github username if applicable)

------
donohoe
New York, NY -- Visual Designer -- Quartz -- [http://qz.com](http://qz.com)

Quartz is a global business news media startup working out of Soho. We're less
than a year old and hit 5MM unique users a month (I believe that puts us up
with the likes of the _Economist_ and _FT_ ). We're small and nimble - and no
legacy hurdles to hold us back.

We like side hack projects: [http://open.qz.com/](http://open.qz.com/)

We release code all the time: [http://app.qz.com](http://app.qz.com)

And generally a nice place to work: [http://blog.qz.com/](http://blog.qz.com/)

I am looking for a Visual Designer to work with me (dev/product), my dev team,
and editorial, to build out a reader-friendly experience across web, mobile,
and new applications.

The job description is for a senior position, but _I would encourage any
sufficiently motivate designer with the right background to apply_.

Official job description is here:

bit.ly/17kDlS2

but feel free to reach me directly:

md@qz.com

~~~
nooron
Hey! I adore Quartz and read it daily.

Though I've done UX testing and (the non-coding side of) design for a couple
companies (one YC startup, one Boost, the second being my own), I don't think
I'm qualified to work as a visual designer.

Before I worked in startups, I worked in journalism-- a Detroit business
magazine and at the U of Michigan newspaper. My degrees are in econ and
history. Is there any chance you're hiring for other positions, writer or
otherwise?

I'm really passionate about reporting on the intersection of innovation and
policy, but I'll write about anything. I'd just love to be a part of your
organization.

------
5vforest
Late to the party, but:

The Department of Better Technology is hiring a developer to come help us make
software that helps government work better. We've just completed an initial
round of funding, and now we need a developer to help us build out Procure.io
and Screendoor.io -- our software that makes it easy for government to buy
things. Are you the right fit?

You will work with us to build out the Screendoor.io platform. This means you
need serious Ruby chops, some knowledge of systems administration, a self-
driven work ethic, and a healthy sense of humor. You're going to be part of
the founding DNA of this company, so fit and ethic mean a lot to us --
procurement and government isn't for everyone. But for the kind of person who
wants to make government work better, and wants to build a great business
doing it, we're a fit.

The nutshell:

\- Experienced in Ruby \- Passion for good user experience \- Comfortable
working in remote environments

Interested? Shoot us an email at hello (at) dobt (dot) co and let's chat.

------
gentschev
Tribune Media Services - San Francisco, Chicago, upstate New York, REMOTE (for
exceptional candidates)

We're looking for engineers who like problem-solving and learning new
technology, not just programmers.

Join us to work on the data that powers most of the TV and entertainment apps
out there. Work with a small, non-hierarchical team inside a stable,
profitable company on products that are growing fast. We focus but keep sane
hours and maintain work/life balance. We offer a competitive salary and the
opportunity to manage your career towards technical team management or
domain/technical expertise. Tools we use include Ruby, Node, MySQL, Thrift,
and AWS.

Open positions include Software Engineer, Database Architect, and DevOps
Manager. See the full listings here:
[http://www.tribunemediaservices.com/about-
tms/careers/curren...](http://www.tribunemediaservices.com/about-
tms/careers/current-openings)

If you're interested, email ggentschev tribune com.

------
jboggan
Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were recently named one of "50 Disruptive
Companies in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is
still fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Facebook, Yelp, Trulia, and Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop.

You can email me personally at jake@factual.com, or view our job postings and
apply directly via Jobvite:

Los Angeles/SF Bay Area Software engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews)

------
curiousphil
Curious Media is hiring! We are a Boise, ID based Interactive Agency. We are a
team of about 16 dedicated people that do awesome projects for big clients.
Prefer local but are open to remote setups as long as you are in the US. If
remote, must be willing to work 8-5pm MST (and overtime when needed!). Remote
will require that you are really awesome at what you do.

We are looking for a few people right now. HTML5 Game developers, high-end
front end web developers (some backend experience preferred) and excellent
designers. Looking for full time and/or freelance if you are the right fit.
Familiarity and comfort with Javascript and HTML5 a must. Drop me a message
with examples of your work. phil (at) curiousmedia.com

Our work is heavily focused on the children's entertainment and education
sectors. Our clients include (but aren't limited to) Disney, PBS Kids,
Scholastic, Random House and more. We also have some exciting internal
projects that we work quite a bit on.

curiousmedia.com

------
deerkoski
EAT Club -- Palo Alto, CA -- San Francisco -- Bay Area

We're hiring: Full-Stack Engineers, Front-end devs, iOS & Android devs,
DevOps, TechOps, UI/UX Designers.

EAT Club currently delivers lunch to thousands of hungry employees at startups
and other tech companies in Silicon Valley and San Francisco, and we're ready
to grow!

We're different than any food delivery or catering service you know. We work
with employers, and give their employees a custom menu daily, via the web and
mobile, from several great restaurants in the area. Each employee has control
of what they order, and when. Employes get their customized lunch with their
name on it delivered fresh and ready to eat.

There is a lot of technology, order forecasting, and service ops, to make all
of this happen. This is where you come in.

You'll get the chance to work on:

    
    
      Delivering personalized dish recommendations
      Food discovery engine
      Demand forecasting
      Real-time delivery tracking
    

What we're looking for:

    
    
      B.S. in Computer Science or equivalent
      HTML/CSS/Javascript including a framework such as BackboneJS
      Familiarity with Python/Django or enthusiasm to learn
      SQL/Memcached/Redis
      Knowledge of building reliable scalable systems
      Comfortable using a shell/linux environment
      Love of food
    

Bonuses:

    
    
      iOS and/or Android app development experience
      AWS knowledge (EC2/S3/RDS)
      Good UI/UX/design sense
      Competitive compensation + meals + endless stream of food samples
    

To apply, please send your resume/github/dribbble/linkedin to
engjobs@myeatclub.com

Full-time, no remote

[http://www.myeatclub.com](http://www.myeatclub.com)

------
beardedinventor
Electric Imp - Los Altos - Full Time

At Electric Imp, we are inventing new ways for people to interact with
everyday objects - from garage doors to lights to coffee pots – using their
smartphone, tablet, or web browser. To get there, we are building cross-
platform tools that are powerful enough to inspire hackers, yet approachable
and elegant enough to be appealing to everyone.

We are a diverse team of professionals from Apple, Google, Yahoo!, Facebook
and more. In our former lives, we built the iPhone, marketed Firefox, and
designed Gmail. Together we are working on an even more revolutionary future,
and we need your help!

We're hiring for a number of positions and growing rapidly (full details at
[http://electricimp.com/jobs/](http://electricimp.com/jobs/)):

    
    
      - Senior Front-End Engineer
      - Front End Developer
      - Server Engineer
      - Lead Test Engineer
      - Hardware Engineer
      - iOS Developer
      - Android Developer
      - Evangelist

------
sam-mueller
Sunnyvale, CA - Yahoo! - Full-time, permanent

Position: UI Ninja

I'm going to keep this short and sweet. Big things are happening here at
Yahoo! and we want Front-end engineers who are excited about the bleeding edge
of web application development.

You're awesome because:

-> Someone in your life is jealous because you love JavaScript more than them

-> You want to build single page applications with Ember or Angular

-> Imperfectly written code keeps you from sleeping at night

-> Canary isn't a bird to you; it's a playground of wonderful new toys

-> You can develop back-end systems, but your keen understanding of user interaction is what sets you apart from the crowd

-> You're badass when working alone, but unstoppable when working with a team that's firing on all cylinders

-> You want/are working with a functional language like Scala or Clojure, because f __* verbosity

We're awesome because:

-> We have other UI Ninjas just like yourself

-> We have the camaraderie of a startup, with all the nice perks of a big company

-> The projects you'll work on are incredibly ambitious, highly visible, full of _big_ data, and directly impacting the success of Yahoo!

-> We have disowned Internet Explorer's first 8 children

Sounds like a great fit? Contact me via twitter:

[https://twitter.com/samuel_mueller](https://twitter.com/samuel_mueller)

Or linkedin:

[http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=28225196](http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=28225196)

~~~
sam-mueller
As an alternative to twitter+linkedin, you can also shoot me an email at
infona+yahoo@gmail.com

------
jasonchen913
10gen|MongoDB the leading NoSQL database seeking top notch talent! Locations -
New York, Palo Alto, DC, Texas, etc...

-10gen is looking individuals to further our ongoing plans for world domination! -

\- Experience with non-relational databases is not needed. We will provide a
deep intensive training course that will teach you the inside and outs of
MongoDB. -

\- Don't know who we are? - We're developing and supporting the open source
and document style database: MongoDB. To date, we've raised over $80M,
including strategic investment from Red Hat and Intel. Last year we doubled in
size while revenue grew 4x. We're solving huge data problems for companies
like Metlife, Informatica, Disney, eBay, Craigslist, foursquare, and over 500
others…recently closing out additional very BIG name companies. -

\- ...with that said... Feel free to reach out to me if there is any interest
working at 10gen. We are looking for all types of positions & backgrounds. -
Jason.chen@10gen.com

------
thisisnotmyname
Codified Genomics - Houston TX codifiedgenomics.com

Codified Genomics is hiring a user interface and HCI developer. We have a
massive amount of data to show users and need someone to develop new ways of
presenting and interacting with it. Our current user interfaces are written in
GWT, so experience with Java and css are important.

The software you write at Codified will directly influence healthcare
decisions for thousands of patients. We do clinical genomic variant analysis.
We take whole-exome sequence data and predict clinical outcome for the
variants we observe in patients, which is then used by clinicians to inform
treatment. To do this, we aggregate large amounts of additional data on
individual genes and variants, and apply a series of proprietary algorithms.

A willingness to learn is more important to us than a Biology background, but
the job will require you to become familiar with the Biology that we're
working with.

Send resumes / portfolios to codifiedgenomics@gmail.com

------
cerberusnyc
New York, NY Full-time - Outbrain Inc.

As our newest backend engineer, you’ll help us scale, extend, and evolve our
infrastructure. We use awesome libraries/tools that span the entire
development spectrum– nginx, varnish, gevent, scipy, storm, kafka, fabric, and
a number of our own proprietary technologies, too. Everything runs on Amazon
AWS– a superbly flexible playground.

Outbrain offers full benefits, a competitive salary & bonus plan, and equity
in a rapidly growing (and well-funded) start-up.

Responsibilities

Scale existing backend Design and develop new features Build internal tools
for engineering and account services Integrate with external data sources
Qualifications

Hardcore programming skills Architectural and data modeling Experience with
building big data systems BS or MS in Computer Science (or related field)
Bonus: Experience with EC2, S3, EMR/Hadoop, MongoDB, Redis, Nginx, Storm, and
Kafka Bonus: Experience with Python, Java, Machine Learning and Agile
development

Contact: jobs_us@outbrain.com

------
benburton
CredSpark - NYC - Ruby On Rails SW Engineer (PT ramping up to FT)

In New York, startups aiming to be 'disruptive' are as common as break dancers
in the subway. However, an extremely small number actually have a revenue-
generating, scalable, profitable business model (we do.) CredSpark will fix
the currently-broken way in which younger workers in many fields gain
recognition for their skills and advance their careers.

Currently have one part-time engineer building the 1.0 version, and we're
seeking another Ruby/Rails engineer to join the project. Our platform is built
on Rails 3 with Javascript, deployed to Heroku, and version control is via
Github. Tests are written in RSpec and run via continuous integration, and we
track all of our stories in Pivotal Tracker. Our initial version is targeted
toward desktop browsers, but we're looking to implement a responsive design in
v2.

If you're interested, please drop us a line at jobs@credspark.com.

------
sidupadhyay
Civitas Learning, Full-time, Austin, TX
([http://www.civitaslearning.com/](http://www.civitaslearning.com/))

Our mission is to use predictive analytics to improve the student learning
outcomes and empower better educational decisions. We work with a wide range
of institutions, from four-year universities to community colleges, where our
platform helps students and faculty improve individual experiences and
provides administrators insight into school wide success.

We currently hiring across the board, including:

\- Data Scientist (lots of bayesian inference and time-series analysis)

\- Software Engineer (our stack is node/postgres)

\- Data Engineer (redshit ETL, hadoop, python)

\- Sales Director

\- Instructional Designer

See the full list at:
[http://www.civitaslearning.com/careers/#/openings](http://www.civitaslearning.com/careers/#/openings).
If you have any questions or want to know more, feel free to email me at
sid@civitaslearning.com or apply directly online.

------
luchak
Berkeley, CA - Contract - REMOTE - iOS front-end engineer

We’re bringing interactive cinema-quality physics to mobile devices. We need
someone to help us build a slick, seamless iOS app to show off our awesome
physics. If you want to push the frontiers of computer graphics, work with
brilliant researchers, and build a game with the most beautiful interactive 3D
liquids the world has ever seen: come talk to us!

Our team is three professors and a Ph.D. student, from CMU and Berkeley. We
have a track record of producing great research, with six SIGGRAPH papers
among us this year alone. This is a research project, not a company, but we do
have a reasonable budget. If all goes well, we'll be presenting this project
at SIGGRAPH next year.

If you write fantastic iOS apps, are interested in computer graphics, and
(ideally) have some experience with video on iOS, you should get in touch!

Send an email to mlstanto@cs.cmu.edu with your resume and tell us a bit about
why you’re interested.

------
zmb
KeepSafe - San Francisco - Full-time, permanent
([http://www.getkeepsafe.com](http://www.getkeepsafe.com))

KeepSafe solves privacy for consumers. We give users power to control who sees
what in their digital life.

We're a team of four based in SOMA, SF. Our fist product has 15 million users
and is growing exponentially. We just closed Series A.

We are now growing the team. This is a perfect time for ambitious engineers to
join and form the core of a team that can go places.

Open positions:

* Cloud backend engineer

* Mobile developer

* Analytics engineer

Requirements: Code speaks stronger than degrees.

\- You have a strong understanding of computer science

\- You get excited about startups

\- You like learning

\- Programming experience in at least two languages

Bonus, not necessary:

\- You have experience in cryptography and security engineering

\- You have experience in building iOS apps that are in the App Store

\- You know what it takes to scale a system to millions of users

We get extra excited to see:

\- Contribution or launch of an open source project

\- Mobile apps, web apps you have made

We offer:

\- Very competitive salary

\- Very competitive equity

\- Benefits (Medical, dental, vision)

\- Set up your workstation any way you want.

\- Ownership of a product that millions of people use

Contact: jobs@getkeepsafe.com

------
akshxy

      +*******************************************************+
      |                      NanoWE Inc.                      |
      |                    Palo Alto, CA                      |
      |                                                       |
      |Lead Developer --> RoR --> India <--> Palo Alto, CA    |
      |                                                       |
      +*******************************************************+
      |                                                       |
      |        $10-$15k <-- salary/equity --> 1.0%-5.0%       |
      |                                                       |
      +*******************************************************+
      |                                                       |
      |                 What’s in it for you?                 |
      |                                                       |
      |              Experiencing 5th worldwide               |
      |                technology revolution                  |
      |                                                       |
      |             Making your 1st million dollars           |
      |                                                       |
      +*******************************************************+
      |                     Requirements                      |
      |                                                       |
      |                   Serial entrepreneurs                |
      |                          +                            |
      |     You know top 30 things you want to do in life     |
      |                          +                            |
      |   You meet deadlines and you do it all before lunch   |
      |                                                       |
      +*******************************************************+
      |                      Email me!                        |
      |                                                       |
      |                     as@nanowe.com                     |                                                    
      +*******************************************************+

------
georgebashi
Brighton, UK - XML Data and Content Engineer

Semantico is a successful software development company creating award-winning
websites and access management systems for multi-national publishers. The
company offices are located in the vibrant centre of Brighton.

The role requires the individual to be a forward thinking XML/XSL expert that
can demonstrate the practical application of using XSD, RelaxNG, DTDs, XPath
and XSLT to define and validate publishers' XML content; helping to ensure
that any data conforming to the specification will contain all of the elements
required to publish their content online.

Full job spec here: [http://www.semantico.com/jobs/xml-data-and-content-
engineer/](http://www.semantico.com/jobs/xml-data-and-content-engineer/)

Contact me directly at georgeb at semantico dot com. Recruiters: Semantico has
a Recruitment PSL in place and does not accept applications via agencies.

------
jacobcohen
David Yurman -- New York, NY -- Full-time contract, 3 months+
[http://www.davidyurman.com](http://www.davidyurman.com)

Project Manager (mid-level)

David Yurman is in search of a project manager experienced in e-commerce to
manage the re-platforming of our main site.

The main responsibilities of this position will be to manage the day-to-day
workflow and production of digital creative projects including but not limited
to davidyurman.com e-commerce re-platform, site refreshes, campaigns,
homepages, landing pages, mobile / tablet, e-mail marketing, and managing
creative development of assets such as photography and video.

• Project management - Candidate should be comfortable managing projects from
concept to execution, and should have past experience managing the launch of
online product as part of a team. Successful candidates will have experience
with e-commerce platforms and workflow as well as interest in the
fashion/luxury space.

• Technical Team Management - Candidate should be comfortable managing a mix
of UX and front-end and back-end development teams working remotely. This
includes being familiar with HTML/CSS & JS. A basic understanding of Java and
Java-based platforms is a plus.

• User Experience - Candidate should be familiar with reviewing user flows,
wireframes and functional spec documentation. Experience with large-scale
e-commerce sites (3,000+ SKUs) is a plus.

• Creative Management - a creative background would be ideal, however the
candidate should be familiar enough that he/she can communicate creative needs
to our agency partners.

• Familiarity with Photoshop and Illustrator - Position does not require
previous Photoshop/Illustrator design work, but a familiarity with these
programs is helpful in our everyday handling of assets.

resumes and introductions: jacobcohen [at] davidyurman [dot] com

------
loxst
LiveRamp | Multiple Engineering Positions Available | www.LiveRamp.com/careers
| San Francisco, CA

About us:

LiveRamp’s leading data onboarding solution empowers marketers to activate
their CRM data in their choice of online advertising platform for targeting,
attribution, content optimization and more. We see digital advertising as the
world's largest optimization problem, and are excited to contribute to
building a future where ads are predominantly informative, engaging, and even
appreciated for their usefulness to consumers. Imagine that!

We're well funded, and steadily growing. Our employees enjoy weekly
yoga,catered lunches, and unlimited PTO. But the best job perk is our awesome
team - we’ve got a staff of amazing people who just happen to be great
engineers as well.

About you:

Type S(tartup) personality is a must: smart, ethical, friendly, hard-working
and proactive. You’re comfortable in multiple languages, frameworks, and
environments. We are looking for full-time engineers and interns (summer or
any time of year). If you think you’d be a good fit, consider joining our
team!

We’re looking for smart and talented engineers for the following positions:

    
    
       -I’ll Be Back-End Engineer
    
       -Glass-Half-Full-Stack Engineer
    
       -Maximum Security DevOps Engineer
    
       -Statistically Significant Data Scientist
    

\--And for new grads and interns--

    
    
      -Four Star Generalist Software Engineer
    
      -public static final intern softwareEngineer = fall/winter/spring/summer;
    

To apply: Visit
[http://www.liveramp.com/careers](http://www.liveramp.com/careers) or send
your resume to recruiting@liveramp.com. Tell us in three sentences why you'd
like to join our team and what makes you a great fit, and show us what you’ve
got. We’d love to see links to sites you have worked on or screenshots of your
work.

------
speek
Boxfish \o/ \- Palo Alto, CA - Full Time -> Mobile Dev (mostly android, but
we're doing crazy stuff across all mobile platforms) - H1B OK (visa sorted)

Boxfish ([http://boxfish.com](http://boxfish.com)) captures and indexes every
word spoken on TV. Our mission is to harness this vast resource and deliver on
our platform, beautiful and inspiring consumer focused products that reimagine
TV discovery. We launched our product, 'Boxfish Live Guide' on iPhone, iPad,
and Android (mobile + tablet), which a TV discovery app and remote control and
are continuing our march onto GoogleTV and connected devices. We're a team of
9 and growing, with a position open for an exceptional mobile developer. Long
story short, we're looking for developers to build products that use our index
of TV.

If you're interested, get in touch -> marc@boxfish.com

------
cmhylton
Interface Vision - Santa Cruz, CA - Cooper Street

You are bored at work. You are distraught. Your tests aren’t passing because
green is the new red. You want to be a part of something that will change the
future. You wish you were challenged more. So, you check us out at
[http://www.interfacevision.com](http://www.interfacevision.com).

Wow, you think. A visual language of some kind? It’s been attempted before by
many brilliant people. You ponder if they have some magical solution or have
been partaking in some illicit chemical “exploration.”

Then you realize that, if a holy grail did exist, the way we make software
would change forever. You see the “Vision”. So, you contact us.

About the Position: * You are given the freedom to create. * You must be open
minded, have the ability to speak your mind and also be willing to listen. *
Optimally, we would like you to be with us in Santa Cruz, CA. However, if we
can pull it off, you can work from anywhere (We’re going to be implementing
remote collaboration, so we might as well eat our own dog food). * The magic
is done in C# Mono with Xamarin.iOS and Xamarion.Android (www.xamarin.com).
Xamarin is an awesome company. Go check them out if you haven’t already. * We
don’t have a specific software development position to fill so tell us what
you would bring to the table and what you want to do - we will listen to
everyone. * We really need help extending our GUI for both iOS and Android. *
We are interested in extending our framework to include OpenCL, OpenGL, REST
(and general API support), extensive math library, etc.

Your Abilities: * What is your specialty? * What do you like to work on? *
What have you done? * Why do we want you?

We can’t wait to hear from you - simply check out our career section on-line
at [http://www.interfacevision.com](http://www.interfacevision.com) and send
us your info and resume/CV (depending on where you are from).

------
wildwood
DoubleDown Interactive - Seattle, WA - Full time, permanent
([http://doubledowninteractive.com/](http://doubledowninteractive.com/))

We just want everyone to have a good time.

DoubleDown is an on-line casual casino, currently on desktop, Facebook, and
numerous mobile devices. We are looking for HTML5 mobile devs,
Flash/ActionScript front-end devs, and Java/Scala server devs.

This is a fun, laid-back work environment, and we're looking (mainly) for
experienced developers who pride themselves on shipping quality code.

Profitable company. ~150 people. Perks like it's still 1998. You can have a
positive and appreciated impact on the company pretty much as soon as you
start.

Check us out at
[http://doubledowninteractive.com/careers](http://doubledowninteractive.com/careers)
\- or feel free to send me questions (my personal email's in my profile).

Thanks!

------
twog
Banyan ([http://banyan.co](http://banyan.co)) is seeking a Full Stack Rubyist
to join our team. We're looking for a versatile engineer who wants to join the
team to take on a wide range of technical challenges. We are based in
Chattanooga, TN, but you can be anywhere.

You:

* You thrive in a fast paced startup environment, and hate micromanagement.

* You can quickly pick up new technology and effectively apply it.

* You love dealing with multiple programming languages, web services, analytics, databases etc and connecting them all together.

* You feel right at home in a full stack environment.

* You enjoy doing something that nobody else has done before.

Nice to haves:

* You have a MS/PhD & have published research during your time in academia.

* You are comfortable with a variety of languages and consider yourself a generalist.

* You value user-experience & user-interface design, even if you cant design yourself.

* You are comfortable with HTML5 (Haml), CSS (Sass), and JS (Backbone).

* You have a deep understanding of Git & other Version control systems.

Why you should work with us:

* A chance to revolutionize science.

* Competitive salary & benefits in a well-funded, early stage startup.

* Close-knit engineering team who loves pair-programming, agile development, and code review.

* We re-invest in our employees and focus on personal and team development.

* Transparency and honesty. Within the company, everything is open to discussion.

Salary is dependent on experience & ability. We will pay for relocation if
you're interested. Compensation package included. To apply contact toni (at)
banyan.co, or tweet me @twogiraffes

------
RebeccaStills
Fastest Growing YouTube Partner [HIRING] Python and JS Engineers ALL LEVELS!
Come Innovate With US! ZEFR Why We're Awesome:
[http://bit.ly/WEfCZQ](http://bit.ly/WEfCZQ)
[http://tcrn.ch/11Jjz03](http://tcrn.ch/11Jjz03)
[http://bit.ly/UIA3oQ](http://bit.ly/UIA3oQ) What We’re Working With:
python-2.7, javascript (+ libraries), coffeescript, django, postgreSQL Check
out our jobs page:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=opDQWfwy&s=HackerNews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=opDQWfwy&s=HackerNews)
Engineering Office locations: Venice, CA Boston, MA Industry focus: CMS Adtech
YouTube platform Video distribution / monetization / optimization
Entertainment

~~~
simoncion
Hey.

Could you fix your linebreaks and canonicalize those shortened URLs, please?
This isn't Twitter. :)

------
atrenaman
Gilt Groupe KK - Tokyo, Japan

… is looking to hire engineers with a strong interest in JavaScript, Ruby,
node.js, coffeescript, AngularJS, and responsive design.

Gilt Japan was founded in 2008 as Japan’s leading online flash-sale fashion
site; we’re well funded and growing fast. All members of our tech team have a
direct impact on growing our business and creating a great experience for our
customers.

Gilt’s offices are based in the easily accessible fashion district Ginza, in
central Tokyo. Our international tech team has members from France, Italy,
Romania, Ireland, America, Canada, Jordan, New Zealand and of course, Japan.
Japanese skills are valued but not essential - we use English day-to-day.

Interested? More details at
[https://www.gilt.jp/info/company/careers](https://www.gilt.jp/info/company/careers)
or send us an email at recruit@gilt.jp.

------
omervk
AppMyDay ([http://appmyday.co.il](http://appmyday.co.il)). We make people
happy.

Tel Aviv, Israel

Full time, permanent, local only at this point

Recently seed funded, looking for first employees

Who we're looking for:

We're looking for a senior iOS engineer to lead our mobile efforts (both
Android and iOS apps). We've got a lot of really cool stuff in the pipeline
and we want the right people to take us to the next level.

About us:

With AppMyDay, your event’s guests can share their experiences and photos on
their own private, mobile social network. From a wedding or a birthday party
to a corporate gathering or a conference, it just takes a few minutes to set
up your event and distribute invitations to your guests. We even let your
guests create souvenirs like magnets and t-shirt with their own photos on them
right from their own smartphone.

Send your CV to omervk@appmyday.co.il and let me know you came through HN :)

------
technojunkie
Farmers Insurance (farmers.com)

Los Angeles, California (Local candidates preferred)- Full-time Contract or
Freelance

Farmers Insurance make up one of the country's largest insurers of vehicles,
homes and small businesses and provide a wide range of other insurance and
financial services products. We are seeking local candidates for help building
the next iteration of the website. We're specifically looking for javascript
developers and full stack developers. Ideal candidates will have the following
skills:

* Javacript (object oriented)

* AngularJS (or similar Javscript MVC like Backbone, Ember or Knockout)

* Familar with implementing architecture and and frameworks based on the above

* Data modeling, business logic, UI, UX

* HTML5/CSS3, Cross browser/platform troubleshooting, Responsive Design

Ideal:

* Node.js

* Yeoman

* Preprocessors (Sass, Compass, Coffeescript)

* API development

* Git source control or similar VCS (Active on Github)

* Understanding of server side languages and back end

To apply, email your Github account and resume to
mel.wong@farmersinsurance.com

------
edwinfu
Placements.io is hiring Full Stack Dev in San Francisco, CA - Full Time (Maybe
Co-Founder)

Placements.io in a nut shell helps digital publishers (think Facebook, NYT,
Huffington Post, Spotify) automate a huge set of manual tasks to get an ad
campaign up and running. We're not really adTech but more like enterprise
operations software.

Here's how we're gaining ground:

\- We've signed two major paying clients - a major social network and $1Bln +
media company.

\- We have revenue and angel funding and can pay salary

\- We have a pipeline that reads like the whos-who of the interwebz.

\- We have a $1mln contract in the pipeline

\- We're part of an accelerator and have a demo day coming up.

Who we're looking for:

Full Stack Engineer with experience with most of the following:

\- Web - HTML, CSS, JS, jQuery, Bootstrap 3, D3.js \- Frameworks - Angular.js,
Backbone.js, or Node.js Ruby on Rails, \- DB - Postgres or NoSQL like MongoDB
\- AWS, Heroku

For the right person, we'll consider co-founder status.

Coffee?

edwin AT placements.io

------
Robingow1
Addepar is Hiring - Engineers - Mountain View, Ca Who we are: Engineers
rebuilding the infrastructure that powers global finance. Current technology
in the space is broken and opaque, it empowers scandals like Bernie Madoff to
go on for a decade while $64 billion vanishes from the economy, affecting
endowments, institutions, and notable individuals. Our platform provides
increased transparency, allowing for better decisions and furthering
meritocracy in the multi-trillion dollar wealth management industry. We free
data from disparate silos and build tools for advanced analysis and decision
making. Addepar is an engineering-led company. We’ve designed our perks around
enabling great technologists to build. Hiring Ember.js developers and
generalist engineers. Join us: Careers.addepar.com Or email R2 [at] Addepar
[dot] com

------
andreipop
HumanAPI - Palo Alto, CA - Full-time
([http://humanapi.co](http://humanapi.co))

\--

HumanAPI is building the unified API for all human health data, and we are
hiring another experienced engineer to add to the core team. Our mission is to
collect, organize and make sense of all human health data.

We started this company in late March this year, and are currently hard at
work building the infrastructure to pull in and analyze health data from a
wide variety of sources. Some of these include: wearable sensors, consumer
health devices, smartphones, and genetic testing services (like 23&Me). We
collect this data, normalize it, and have built an API to allow any
application developer to easily and securely build applications on top of the
human body. Pretty cool, huh?

We are looking for a long term hire, and this position includes meaningful
equity in an exciting, fast growing startup.

The person joining should be an opinionated, independent thinker and feel
comfortable making big decisions. You have experience shipping real products
to users. You are broadly curious, have probably had some side projects, and
you have ideally hacked around with some hardware as well.

You are versatile across technologies and platforms, and can teach yourself
what you don't know quickly. You don't identify with specific technologies as
much as you identify with the problems that need to be solved.

Ideally, though not required, you have some experience with distributed
database systems (cassandra, hadoop, hbase, etc.), security (HIPAA), and
generally get excited about data, sensors, health, and how we can combine them
to make people healthy at scale.

We are based in Palo Alto, California - the right candidate can work remotely
for a time period, though we would like to get the whole team under the same
roof soon.

Come help us build the human health data infrastructure layer.

andrei@humanapi.co

------
jchoong
Booster.com – Boston,MA – Full-time, permanent –
[http://www.booster.com](http://www.booster.com)

Booster is the new way to raise money for your cause, passion, or project.
There are few startups that actually have a good cause, a sound business and
great backing. We have all 3.

Join us to build a rapidly scaling platform that inspires and enables people
to raise dollars and awareness for their passions and causes with custom
merchandise. We are a spin-out backed by our parent sponsor – CustomInk, a
profitable, fast growing, top 200 e-tailer, and a top 500 places to work
employer - we expect to grow rapidly, building both a brand and direct
marketing strategy on a flexible technology stack that requires a
sophisticated and ambitious coordinated effort.

Key Hires

\-- Product Manager -- A multi-talented product person with the vision to
bridge business and engineering. Requires a person both detail oriented yet
with a wide understanding and view of the business. Requires you to be data
driven as well as capable of making intuitive calls.

\-- Engineering Lead, Senior Engineer, Engineer (Rails & JS) -- Looking for
smart engineers. We’re on CoffeeScript, Rails, Jenkins, Capistrano, New Relic
and deploy multiple times a day. Everyone pushes to production supported by a
clean stack and a solid process. Our MVP has done well. But now, we need you
to help build the next version and fill out the vision (hint: it’s much more
than what you see!).

\-- Visual Designer with an understanding of UI/UX -- It’s one thing to make
things look good. But if you can make it look AND work good, that’s where we
should talk. You will play a role in helping shape the voice, tone and feel of
the site while ensuring the brand is integrated and interweaved on the site.

If you’re interested, please send your resume, sites, linkedin, dribbble,
github or equivalent as applicable to

jchoong@booster.com

Janssen Choong CTO, Booster.com

------
SendGrid
Anaheim, CA (Orange County/OC) or Boulder/Denver, CO (full-time)

SendGrid [http://www.sendgrid.com](http://www.sendgrid.com)

\---

We've revolutionized the cloud-based transactional email space by efficiently
powering the infrastructure for tens of thousands of companies that rely on us
to send millions of emails every day (7B+ monthly). We have been growing
really fast since launching in 2009, and we want you to be part of the awesome
company we are building.

\---

All Jobs -
[http://sendgrid.com/careers.html](http://sendgrid.com/careers.html)

Software Engineers (Infrastructure, Core, Apps, Automation)

DevOps Engineer

Project Manager/Scrum Master

\---

Ruby on Rails, Python, MySql,Linux, Agile (We are technology agnostic -
doesn't matter what you currently code in)

\---

If you don't see what you're looking for here, reach out to us. We're always
looking for talented, happy, hungry, honest, and humble people.

-Socrate- soc@sendgrid.com

------
blueshellgames
Blue Shell Games is hiring full-time iOS developers in San Francisco’s
Financial District.

\- We are an independent studio focused on social casino games

\- We’re bootstrapped, profitable and growing since 2010

\- We’re 30 people with more than 5 million active monthly players

We’re looking for talented, creative, entrepreneurial candidates to help us
continue to expand our network of casino games. Our mobile clients are native
Objective-C and Java; our backend is based on Python+gevent, Redis, and
MongoDB.

You should be an experienced iOS developer with a shipped title (or several;
indie is fine) who wants to explore opportunities for technical development
and leadership.

More about us at [http://blueshellgames.com/](http://blueshellgames.com/).
Apply via e-mail to jobs@blueshellgames.com; include a link to a playable game
on an app store or a GitHub for a faster response :)

------
catincan
[https://www.catincan.com](https://www.catincan.com) \- London/UK, full-time,
telecommute

Looking for an engineer to join our team who:

* Writes readable and maintainable code * Understands common algorithms, data structures and their complexity * Has some experience building web applications * Has written some code in at least one of these: Python/Ruby/PHP/Javascript/Coffeescript

Ideally you’ll support open source software, like learning new languages and
love the challenges that come with programming.

To apply (3-4 questions, 2 minutes):

[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1emEvhaj4-jY4f2jyk94OBqLZYNo...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1emEvhaj4-jY4f2jyk94OBqLZYNonzUPDh35jZ3g-f58/viewform?entry.935348592&entry.1082970633&entry.223956578=Hacker+News&entry.354498011)

------
justinsteele
Bunk1 / Bunk1rollcall.com - New York, NY / NYC - REMOTE allowed

:: Ruby/Rails Engineer wanted ::

Hi! I'm the CTO at Bunk1, and there's a good chance I want to talk to you.

Our company is a small, industry known team of ex campers working to make
managing summer camps more efficient. The next year is going to be an
incredibly exciting and demanding time for us, and we are looking to add
someone to the team who is driven, but also enjoys being part of a team (we
live on HipChat).

Ideal candidate would have experience in Ruby, be comfortable dealing with
large datasets, and simply always be improving themselves.

Our current stack includes Rails, Postgres, Memcached, S3, and Heroku (moving
soon!).

If you have passion for good code, get excited when you can make something
scale, and think you can make a difference in our company, please get in touch
with me!

Email: anVzdGluc0BidW5rMS5jb20= (base64)

------
marcusestes
Portland, OR - Full-time. We're a Techstars-backed game company and we're
looking for an android game developer with experience in Cocos 2d-x. We're
building game experiences around physical sensors and wearable computing:)
Email us if you're interested: founders [at] chroma.io

------
gridmaths
Metamedia : Koh Samui, Thailand : javascript, backbone, node, redis [
[http://metamedia.com](http://metamedia.com) ]

[ talented Snr Javascript Developer ]

Work in a focussed nimble team building technology that powers the next
generation of social video sharing.

We are looking for elite Javascript developers with an appreciation of the
full stack and a passion for building high performance scalable web systems :

Desired :

\- modern idiomatic javascript

\- jquery, ajax, json

\- backbone.js

\- underscore.js

\- node.js

\- redis

Appreciated :

\- opensource, side projects, startup exp

\- degree, math, technical blog articles

\- performance, caching, latency

\- linux, sysops, dtrace, nginx

\- nosql : mongo, couch, riak, rethink, lmdb

\- message queues, push, websockets

\- design, html5/css3, UI, UX

\- video, social, ecommerce

Benefits :

\- interesting work, modern tech

\- cosmopolitan passionate team

\- flights, visa covered, help relocating

\- comparable salary [ low tax, low rent ]

\- mac pro, quality screen, good internet

\- explore the islands and beaches on weekends

\- spicy food, italian pizza+coffee nearby

Send your github link and CV pdf/link to jobs@metamedia.com

[ Also looking for exceptional Snr PHP Web Developer, Snr UI/UX
Designer/Analyst ]

------
sameersegal
FullTime -- Android Developer, Artoo | Bangalore, India

Artoo ([https://www.artoo.in](https://www.artoo.in)) enables organizations
working in healthcare and financial inclusion to deliver better products to
more of the base of the pyramid (BoP). With our platform, the poor will have
access to faster loans, lower interest rates, better healthcare, and other
life-changing benefits.

We're looking for hackers who are passionate about creating a social impact,
who are inquisitive, independent thinkers who propose new solutions, who work
independently with minimal supervision, who are entrepreneurial and willing to
take on multiple roles, and who are fun to work with!

OPPORTUNITY

Android Developer JD @
[https://jobs.hasgeek.com/view/2gypj](https://jobs.hasgeek.com/view/2gypj)

------
ahmetaltay
Mountain View, CA - Distributed Storage Developer

Our distributed storage team in Mountain View, CA is hiring talented
developers to build an advanced transactional key-value store that scales out
without partitioning.

We are looking for top notch engineers with practical experience in database
storage engines, Big Data platforms, transaction processing, or highly
available distributed systems. Experience designing and implementing advanced
data structures and algorithms, query processors, network protocols, APIs and
frameworks is highly desirable, as is exposure to real cloud workloads and
large, production grade, systems level codebases.

See full job description and apply at:

[https://careers.microsoft.com/jobdetails.aspx?jid=111478&pp=...](https://careers.microsoft.com/jobdetails.aspx?jid=111478&pp=ss)

------
edolfo
Foster City, CA (Next to San Mateo): full-time or part-time contractor, remote
a possibility

=========================================================================

SVBio ([http://svbio.com/](http://svbio.com/)) is looking for the most
talented full-stack software engineer for contract work, with experience and
understanding of web architecture design and implementation, following best
and up-to-date practices. The work will further enhance the application of our
clinical-grade genome interpretation engine. As leaders in the field, we drive
the vision of the genome-interpretation product down to the last detail - only
modern browsers are supported here!

Knowledge of some specific technologies is greatly desired (see below), but
not necessarily required for the right hacker. Knowledge of javascript is a
must, as well as the desire to write clean and maintainable code. Knowledge of
the genome and next-generation-sequencing technologies is really nice to have,
but definitely not required. SVBio is a tightly-knit organization with people
from many diverse disciplines and backgrounds, so being an all-around friendly
person is a must. Strong preference will be given to candidates that can be on
site.

Anyone who is interested should contact me (Edolfo - elicudine -A-T-
svbio.com) directly with your background, a resume/c.v., some previous work
samples, a github link, whatever you think might help me out.

\---Preferable knowledge/experience---

\- Significant proven experience, both in frontend and backend technologies.

\- Dynamic frontends (angular.js, angular-ui, JQuery, d3.js, require.js)

\- Advanced backend architectures (node.js, express, mongoose)

\- Scalable persistency layers (HDFS, Postgres, mysql, mongodb)

\- Production level coding (grunt.js)

\-- Additional valuable experience:

\- Script master (e.g., python, perl)

\- An eye for aesthetics

------
jclemenson
Centzy - Software Engineer - NYC of SF - Full-time

Centzy is a search engine for services. We help consumers find, compare and
buy local services like haircuts, oil changes and dog groomers. We are
tackling big challenges in gathering, structuring and mining this messy set of
data from online and offline sources. We are well funded but early stage
enough that we can offer significant product and equity ownership and
competitive salaries (plus full healthcare, free meals, etc).

We are looking for another smart engineer to join our team of seven. We are
looking for someone who is thoughtful, driven and fun. You should be able to
engineer solutions that scale as our data, users and team grows. It would be
great if you had experience with Ruby or Go, but its not a hard requirement.
Email me: jeremy at company name.

------
seanmccann
San Francisco

Intrans

Ruby Engineers, Mobile Engineer, interns

The last 50 years has seen the reinvention of almost every major industry
except for one: Trucking. Intrans is here to change that by deploying the
world's first mobile platform for on-demand freight shipping. Over $30 billion
dollars a month is spent trucking freight around the US. Without trucks, the
country would grind to a halt overnight. In such a massive market, it's hard
to believe that the entire industry today still runs on phones and fax
machines. This means hundreds of millions of dollars worth of freight capacity
goes unfilled every month due to the old-school inefficiencies of the
industry. We are changing that.

Come join our growing team in San Francisco and help change this massive
industry for the better! Send your CV and GitHub profile to jobs@intrans.com.

------
bpowers
Charlotte, NC - PassportParking - Fulltime, INTERN

We are looking for another amazing developer or two to join our team. We are
cranking away with Android, iOS, GWT, LAMP, etc. and have a lot of fun doing
it.

If your interested shoot me a line or start our programming challenge. We
highly consider anyone that crushes it. Don't care so much for resumes, or
degrees for that matter.
[http://passportparking.info/PassportProgrammingTest](http://passportparking.info/PassportProgrammingTest)

Recently featured in the Charlotte Observer, check out our team.
[http://www.charlotteobserver.com/2013/07/30/4200193/charlott...](http://www.charlotteobserver.com/2013/07/30/4200193/charlotte-
based-company-aims-to.html)

Cheers!

Brad Powers brad@passportparking.com

------
jrfdiffeo
Diffeo -- Cambridge, MA -- Full-time, permanent --
[http://diffeo.com](http://diffeo.com)

\-- Senior Python Engineer --

Diffeo is a big data startup building an entity-centric search engine. Instead
of searching by keyword, Diffeo brings you updates about entities that you
identify by URL, such as home pages of companies and online profiles.

Diffeo is developing novel machine learning algorithms and software to perform
entity disambiguation on unbounded streams of text.

We seek talented researchers and software engineers who love Python and want
to build self-tuning database middle-ware that runs probabilistic models on
large clusters using NoSQL databases, like Cassandra and Accumulo. For
example, we are working on adding Salt Stack to our enterprise product, and
use it to manage our own clusters.

We are applying state-of-the-art methods from natural language processing and
information retrieval, including hierarchical probabilistic graphical models
and inference algorithms such as MCMC. We have built a scalable tree-based
architecture in Python to perform massively parallel computation over these
models and processing large streams of data. Diffeo's products are focused on
identifying structured entities (persons, organizations, etc.) in streams of
unstructured text, enabling entity-based search and making it easy to monitor
long-tail entities, such as companies in emerging markets or proteins relevant
to your biomedical research.

Diffeo was founded by MIT people in Kendall square and actively collaborates
with leading machine learning researchers. We are funded entirely by customer
revenue and are targeting government, financial, mobile, and pharmaceutical
institutions.

Requirements:

\- Python

\- Passion for automation

\- Interest in machine learning

\- Desire to build the coolest tools

    
    
      ****   See positions at  http://diffeo.com/jobs  ****
    

jobs@diffeo.com

------
tsandall
JOB TITLE: Application Software Developer

LOCATION: Telecommute, Petaluma, San Francisco, Vancouver (Canada)

DEPARTMENT: Engineering

SUMMARY

As an application software developer at Cyan you work in an agile development
environment and thus are enabled to make an immediate contribution to our
products and customers. Newly developed features could be released to a live
production site in a matter of days. We are looking for smart people to solve
hard problems. You will handle a wide array of tasks ranging from prototyping
new techniques and technologies, to developing test automation, and supporting
our growing customer base. You are expected to write quality code with high
availability for large-scale applications in a carrier-class networking
environment. You will have the opportunity to work with newer technologies
including Python/Django, Graph/NoSQL Databases, Google Web Toolkit (GWT) and
HTML5.

EXPERIENCE / SKILLS DESIRED

Cyan is looking to hire numerous developers with varying experience levels.
Please apply if you satisfy most of the following:

* A solid foundation in computer science, with strong competencies in data structures, algorithms, and software design

* Experience with both static language (e.g. C/C++/C#/Java) and dynamic languages (e.g. Python/Ruby/Perl/Lisp/JavaScript)

* Experience with programming in Linux Experience in large systems software development or client application development

* Experience with database systems and multi-threaded / multi-process applications Proficiency in web server architectures is desired

* Experience in an Agile Development Methodology is desired

Employment Visa Status: Candidates currently authorized to work in the US are
encouraged to apply.

Contact jobs[at]cyaninc.com or visit
[http://www.cyaninc.com/](http://www.cyaninc.com/)

Thank you for your interest!

------
rbocknek
San Francisco, CA. Java Engineer No remote. 2-5 years experience Java, Amazon
experience, OO architecture exposure sql/mysql, some Hudson or Jenkins
exposure, hopefully exposed to Puppet or Chef, great would be some build tools
like Ant. Contact Robert at rbocknek@birst.com

~~~
smoyer
A couple recommendations:

\- "2-5 years experience Java" \- There are vastly different ways to use Java,
so someone like me would be in the 2-5 years of equivalent experience for
things like Android, Swing or JavaFX development. JavaEE has progressed
immensely and while the cool kids aren't using it, annotation-based
development has led to the same sort of "convention-over-configuration" style
programming and a lot of code generation from a fairly small amount of code.
You don't have to generate 10 classes and interfaces for each EntityBean (EJB1
and EJB2) anymore.

\- "... tools like Ant" \- Managing dependencies in Java can be a real
headache, so you want to specify a tool-chain that has dependency management.
Say something like "Ant+Ivy" or "Maven". For integration with Hudson/Jenkins,
Maven is superior but either will work.

\- "OO Architecture" needs to be melded with an MVC/MVP pattern for big
projects. These architectural patterns help immensely with testing and code
management (plus watch for package tangle in Sonar).

\- What's the rest of your tool-chain? You left a lot of holes and it's not
clear from your ad which technologies you use and which you _want_ to use. For
comparison, here is my toolchain (I could give you more detail but not here):

    
    
      - JavaEE
      - WildFly
      - PostgreSQL
      - CouchDB
      - Maven
      - Jenkins
      - Sonar
      - Nexus
      - Vagrant
      - Ansible
      - JUnit and plugins (XmlUnit, DBUnit, etc)
      - Selenium2 (on the grid server and managed by Jenkins)
    

\- "Amazon experience" is not very specific. I think we'll all assume you mean
AWS, but there are APIs for running shops and for using mechanical turk.

Hope this helps!

------
jconnolly
New York, NY - Full-time, H1B possible

TheLadders

\---------------

TheLadders ([http://theladders.com](http://theladders.com)) is hiring for a
number of open roles to help us find the right person for the right job. We're
a growing team looking for front-end developers, designers, UX, devops--the
whole gamut. We believe in our team, offering unlimited vacation, competitive
salaries, and no cap on training and conference budgets. Here's a brief
description of the roles (as written by a software engineer, so keep that
perspective in mind)

 _Devops /Systems Engineer_: we use puppet. We have our own hardware, use
VSphere, run mostly CentOS.

 _Designers_ : we've redesigned our jobseeker-facing site to be completely
responsive. We're using sass and all that fun stuff.

 _Front-end developers_ : we're using backbone, mustache, sass to build a
single-page application to help our jobseekers be as informed as possible when
making their next career move. We've rolled our own graphics implementation
for some visualizations, so if that sounds interesting get in touch.

 _Software Engineers_ : our backend is written in java, scala, with some tools
in python and other languages. We're not married to any language, framework,
or architecture, and many of us have been personally playing more with erlang
and clojure in the hopes of using them in newer projects. Check out a blog
post I've recently written up about one of the more fun projects I've done
recently: [http://dev.theladders.com/2013/07/denormalize-the-datas-
for-...](http://dev.theladders.com/2013/07/denormalize-the-datas-for-great-
good/)

If these problems and technologies sound interesting to you, I'm John
Connolly, and I can be reached at jconnolly@theladders.com

Review more information about our open positions here:
[http://careers.theladders.com/](http://careers.theladders.com/)

------
longlho
iHeartRadio -- New York, NY -- Full Time

We're looking for a full-stack engineer to work on our high visibility music
products. This is not your average "jQuery monkey" position, you'll be working
on cutting-edge high traffic Javascript/Python applications, where reliability
and high performance are key. The person should be responsible for
architectural software decisions, as well as software implementation in a team
environment. The environment is dynamic with focus on creative thinking and
usage of open source to solve complex problems and business needs.

Our stack: \- Python Django \- Gunicorn \- memcached \- Chef \- HTML/CSS/JS
and the latest greatest stuff Web can offer.

If you're interested, shoot my your resume AND github at
longho@clearchannel.com

------
jack7890
SeatGeek -- New York, NY -- Full Time

We're a search engine for tickets and live events. Think "Kayak for
sports/music/theater tickets."

⇒ Frontend Developer -- A big focus on Javascript, HTML/CSS, and crafting (but
not visually designing) user experiences and interfaces. Details here:
[http://seatgeek.com/jobs/ui_developer/](http://seatgeek.com/jobs/ui_developer/)

⇒ Web Engineer -- We're looking for someone who loves building web apps.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for debate. Details here:
[http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/](http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/)

------
mdmurray
San Francisco, CA -- full-time

Blurb is a creative publishing and marketing platform that unleashes the
creative genius inside everyone. Blurb’s platform makes it easy to design,
publish, market and sell professional-quality print and ebooks. Blurb’s
bookstore and online marketing tools enable customers to market and sell their
books, and keep 100% of their profit. Blurb’s social and community features
allow customers to create and share Blurb books across social channels with
ease.

We are looking for a strong web developer to join our 5 person web team. Our
stack includes: Ruby (Rails), Javascript (Ember.js, Backbone), PostgreSQL,
Redis

[http://www.blurb.com/jobs/sr-software-engineer](http://www.blurb.com/jobs/sr-
software-engineer)

------
fmavituna
Sales Executive REMOTE - Full Time

We are a London based company, developing a black-box web application security
scanner called Netsparker and providing a SaaS on top of this technology (
[http://www.scantosecure.com](http://www.scantosecure.com) ).

We are looking for an experienced software sales professional to join the team
and grow the sales of their flagship product Netsparker.

More information about the position and how to apply:
[https://www.mavitunasecurity.com/netsparker-sales-
executive/](https://www.mavitunasecurity.com/netsparker-sales-executive/)

More information about us:
[https://www.mavitunasecurity.com/about/](https://www.mavitunasecurity.com/about/)

------
bijanv
EventMobi - Toronto, Canada - Full-Stack / DevOps Engineers -
[http://www.eventmobi.com/about/careers/](http://www.eventmobi.com/about/careers/)

\--------------------------

EventMobi is an app building platform that allows event planners to create
engaging apps for their event or conference in only a few minutes. We’re based
in Toronto and are committed to using the mobile revolution to completely
transform the events industry.

Our apps allow event planners to distribute content to their attendees, keep
them engaged with the event, and help them learn and network with other
attendees. EventMobi apps have been used at over 1500 events, 2 Million users,
and are served for events in 15 languages across 5 continents.

We’re not your typical startup, we’re completely self-funded and yet with no
outside capital we’re massively profitable and on an incredible growth path
with companies like Intel, Disney and the Olympics IOC using us for their
mobile event app needs.

We embraced HTML5, cloud architecture and cross-platform mobile web apps
before any of them were fancy buzz words! Come and join Toronto’s fastest
growing self-funded tech start-up and be part of something amazing.

\--------------------------

We're looking for a Full-Stack Software Engineer and a DevOps Engineer to join
our team and help build out the platform we need to innovate this space. This
is a very fast-paced role, and we need energetic individuals that can build
large-scale SaaS systems, as well as care about UX and be involved with the
end consumer facing product. This is a great career opportunity to grow with a
young startup, get your hands dirty in all aspect of cloud services, mobile
and web development and help with every aspect of a startups technology
infrastructure.

Experience with the following would be helpful: - JS frameworks (we use
Angular and Backbone) - Python / Flask - MySQL / Redis / MongoDB

If you would like to chat further about the details feel free to email me at
bijan@eventmobi.com

------
martian
San Francisco - Software Engineer

Thumbtack is a new way to find and hire local services like DJs,
photographers, house cleaners, and contractors. Over 250k small businesses
around the country have joined Thumbtack, and we're making real money in the
local services marketplace.

Thumbtack's people are down-to-earth, practical, and intelligent. Everyday for
lunch we all sit down to a meal cooked by our in-house chef. On Wednesday
nights, we stay late for a hot dinner, some wine, guests, and great
conversation. Sometimes we drink beer that we've been brewing in the back
closet.

Ping me (chris @) if you want to chat. Happy to meet up for coffee if you're
in SF.

[http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs](http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs)

(H1B welcome)

------
pandakar
IntraSee [http://intrasee.com](http://intrasee.com) (50% remote, 50% travel)

Not your typical enterprise shop. We're looking for North American web
developers or PeopleSoft developers who are looking to push the platform. We
work with Fortune 500 companies and some big name higher ed institutions
alike, using copious amounts of HTML/CSS/Javascript to create beautiful,
usable PeopleSoft implementations. We were recently profiled by the PeopleSoft
blog. Competitive salary, smart co-workers, great projects. If interested,
shoot over a resume to careers@intrasee.com. (Note that you don't have to have
PeopleSoft experience, we're willing to train great devs.) Thanks.

------
pyrox420
Rockton, IL / Fulltime Senior/Mid Web Developer, AccuLynx
([http://www.acculynx.com](http://www.acculynx.com))

AccuLynx is a bootstrapped and profitable startup that is growing rapidly. We
need two full-time web developers to help maintain and build upon our SaaS web
application. We have a small team (4.5 devs) and have some amazing challenges
ahead of us. The biggest being how can we scale efficiently to accommodate our
growing customer base. We have interesting problems that need smart people to
solve them.

Detailed job description can be found here:
[http://www.acculynx.com/about/jobs/#webdev](http://www.acculynx.com/about/jobs/#webdev)

Basically we are looking for smart people that get things done. Our team does
not hire based on buzzwords or popular acronyms. We expect you to have
mastered at least one language and be able to master any technology, language,
or development environment in the future. If you are unfamiliar with a piece
of technology we will help bring you up to speed.

We'd like to see skills in our current stack: Asp.net webforms (It is OK to
shudder...), C#, jQuery, Sql Server. We are quickly moving to Asp.net MVC,
Angular/, ElasticSearch, and Redis. We are building

We believe in employee happiness and strive to accommodate that. We work at a
40hr sustainable work pace, have awesome sit stand desks, and create a
fun/relaxed environment. The village of Rockton offers "small-town charm" and
low cost-of-living, without being far from larger metropolitan areas (Chicago,
Milwaukee, Madison).

Benefits are top notch: Highly competitive salary (70k-100k), stock options,
15 days vacation, $5k/year to spend on continuing education (conferences,
classes, etc), choice of computer hardware, choice of cell phone, MSDN
subscription, gym membership, competitive medical, dental, vision, 401K with
matching & safe harbor contributions, relocation reimbursement available.

Email me if you are interested (mention HN to get my attention), my name is
Paul: dev@acculynx.com

------
jingsong
Sr Software Engineer | SF | Full-time | H1B | FiveStars
([http://www.fivestars.com/story/](http://www.fivestars.com/story/))

Apply here:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=oj3TWfwV&s=Hacker_News](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=oj3TWfwV&s=Hacker_News)
or email: dev(dot)jobs(at)fivestars(dot)com

Why you should apply: Here at FiveStars, we take pride in that we're not your
typical web company. Our product faces both business owners and users, which
places unique demands on our engineering team. Our web developers have built
an API that interfaces with our desktop application, an analytics and tool-
based dashboard for business owners and managers, and a consumer facing web
application. The breadth of challenges we face is unparalleled -- whether that
be handling and analyzing immensely large and interesting datasets or
developing user experiences for millions of individuals.

    
    
      You'll be responsible for the following:
      + Plan, architect, develop, release and iterate on web features
      + Work across the entire web stack, from frontend to backend to database
      + Learn quickly and adapt to the rapidly changing web environment
      + Maintain, administer and improve system, network, and deployment infrastructure
      + Love to pair program and don't mind reviewing code (maybe even enjoy it)
    
      Why we should want you:
      + 3+ years of experience developing and releasing web applications
      + Expert knowledge using MVC frameworks in rapid-iteration environments
      + Experience with open source database technologies in production environments
      + Familiarity with MongoDB/Redis
      + Direct experience scaling application code and databases for millions of users
      + Making pages with HTML/CSS isn't a problem
    
      Why we should really want you:
      + Expertise in Django and Python
      + Developed scalable RESTful APIs for production use
      + Knowledgeable about web security and authentication protocols like OAuth
      + Experience with managing asynchronous job queues and workers
      + Experience setting up, configuring, and managing replication on Postgres/MongoDB/Redis

------
jonobee
London, England - Full Time - Local Only (with flexibility to work from home
on occasion)

AccountsPortal
([http://www.accountsportal.com](http://www.accountsportal.com)) is hiring PHP
engineers for our London office. We are in the process of building some new
products, so this is an opportunity to get in on the ground level. We have a
very relaxed working environment, flexible working hours (work when you want)
and a super friendly team.

Requirements You don't need any formal work experience or training, but you
must have knowledge in the following areas:

\- Laravel 4

\- MySQL

\- HTML5, CSS, Jquery, Git

Some experience in the following areas would be great, but not essential:

\- Some CodeIgniter experience

\- UNIX server administration

\- Backbone, Angular or Ember JS frameworks

Send applications to hn-20130801@accountsportal.com

No recruiters please.

------
clover
Clover Wireless -- New Haven, CT or Hoffman Estates, IL -- Full Time,
Permanent, Local

Clover Wireless is seeking an experienced Operations Engineer to lead the
planning, implementation, and maintenance of its growing web infrastructure.
This is very much a DevOps role, as you will be working hand-in-hand with the
software development team to design and build an environment that will allow
Clover's services to grow by leaps and bounds.

Responsibilities:

* Designing, implementing, and maintaining the servers and infrastructure of the Clover Wireless systems

* Monitoring the Clover Wireless infrastructure and responding to system outages

* Maintaining and supporting existing systems while building the next generation of Clover Wireless services

* Working with users and teammates to gather functional and technical requirements

* Generating new ideas for improvements or opportunities to enhance customer satisfaction, sales, or revenue

Requirements:

* The ability to design and implement resilient and redundant web infrastructures with a strong eye to speed and availability.

* Experienced in managing cloud-based hosting platforms (RackSpace/OpenStack, AWS, and the like).

* Experienced with configuration management systems such as Chef and Puppet.

* Experienced in managing database systems like PostgreSQL, MySQL, and MongoDB.

* Experienced in managing Nginx and RabbitMQ systems.

* A Linux guru, through and through.

* An innate desire to automate, monitor, and continually tune everything in sight.

* Python programming experience a big plus.

* Excellent written and verbal communication skills.

* Self-driven, highly analytical, and detail-oriented.

* Ability to work in a fast paced working environment.

* A Bachelor's degree in Computer Science, or equivalent experience.

Send resumes to jobs@yourenew.com

------
amial
Los Angeles, CA - Auryn, s/w engineer, mobile - [FULLTIME, H1B]

[http://www.auryn.com](http://www.auryn.com)

Kids’ picture books are being redefined as a mix of animation, story telling,
interactivity and a social networking experience between parents, children and
teachers. We are looking for one strong, generalist developers who can help us
realize the vision of the next generation kids’ app.

Main responsibilities include

\- Design and build a platform for kids’ storybook apps based on the Unity3D
game engine and targeting Android and iOS tablets. \- Use the storybook
platform to create immersive storybook apps combining gaming, animated story
telling and reading. \- Use and extend Auryn’s non-photorealistic rendering
technology to create unique visuals and experiences for storybook apps. \-
Write tools to streamline the storybook app production pipeline using Python,
Unity3D and other technologies. Develop the client side of a storybook app
distribution platform including storefront apps written using native Android
and iOS APIs.

Skills and Requirements

\- Ability to learn new technologies and problem spaces quickly. \- Strong
computer science background. \- Strong experience developing software for
mobile devices. Knowledge of C/C++, Objective-C (for iOS), Java (for Android),
Unity3D, and/or Python a plus. \- Strong system design experience. Knowledge
of game engine design a plus. \- Strong background in computer graphics, image
processing and mathematics. Knowledge of OpenGL, image processing toolkits,
and/or physics simulations a plus. \- Commitment to creating the best
storybook app experience for kids. Strong written and oral communication
skills.

Who we are

We are passionate about creating the best storybook apps for children. We have
a flat, open company where engineers and artists work under the same roof and
have a blast doing it. Excellent benefits including health, dental, vision,
401K, friday donuts, lunches and a well stocked liquor cabinet.

If you are interested, please write to me at amit at auryn dot com.

------
rory_k
London, UK - Priory Solutions Ltd - Senior .NET Developer, no remote

If you are excellent at what you do and want to work somewhere with like-
minded people who have fun and build great software, come work with us!

We're looking for a top-notch developer to join our growing team, building
software that's mostly .net based but also touches on a variety of
technologies, e.g. Javascript (for Firefox & Chrome browser extensions as well
as front-end work), a little C++, some python, regex, SQL Server, SSRS,
Objective-C/iOS as well as ASP MVC, WCF, WPF, winforms, and more.

More about the job here:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/21960](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/21960)

Rory

------
jpoland
Web Developer - Columbus, OH, Contract positions

POSITION DESCRIPTION: Drives innovation by building enhancements to the
customer experience. Web presentation-layer (“UX”) specialist developer who
bridges the creative and technical aspects of website creation and delivery.
Responsible for all aspects of Presentation Layer development, including
coding and QA of page templates and build of special content features. Leads
and participates in projects; designs solutions in partnership with IT team.
Responsible for evolution and maintenance of front-end codebase
(CSS/HTML/jQuery) to meet business needs.

Advanced JS SASS experience a plus 3+ years of front end experience

Please send resumes to: jpoland@teksystems.com

------
victortrac
Austin, TX | San Francisco, CA | New York City, NY -- Full Time

Bazaarvoice is something you interact with daily if you ever shop online. Come
help us build services that are used by over 450m unique people per month.
We're 100% cloud, operating in three AWS regions, and our internal cloud tools
gives Netflix a run for their money (and are itching for you to help open
source).

We're hiring for just about every engineering position: developers, devops,
dev managers, QA, etc.

Contact me if you have questions about BV, questions about positions, or just
want to chat tech: victor@bazaarvoice.com | @victortrac

View our open positions:
[http://keepaustinbazaar.com/](http://keepaustinbazaar.com/)

------
clarkevans
﻿New Haven, CT -- Senior Director of Product & Application Development

Prometheus Research
([http://prometheusresearch.com](http://prometheusresearch.com)) is looking
for a talented department-level manager of technical people and projects who
can get top performance from a talented team, coordinate development of
multiple components into a complex product suite, and create management and
reporting processes that keep stakeholders, including executive sponsors,
informed and involved. You will understand every technical project in the
company and delegate appropriately. You will make sure all the technical
projects work together to advance the mission of the company. You will
anticipate project, process, and hiring needs, and be able to hire and develop
a great team, including developing next-level managers. You are passionate
about creating transparency and accountability in software development
organizations and about helping developers achieve greatness.

Prometheus helps customers transform their structured data into a valuable,
sharable resource by organizing it in flexible, highly accessible systems.
We’ve built our reputation on helping diverse members of the biomedical
research community overcome the ordinary and extraordinary challenges of
managing complex research data. We deliver sensible solutions to data
management problems powered by our adaptable, web-based RexDB platform, and
deliver expert consulting and data management services.

Areas of Responsibility include:

* Meet with senior technical leadership to facilitate clarity about technical direction

* Define and implement better management practices for software development and delivery

* Create and maintain plans for delivery of products and function points, including those that require integration of multiple components

* Talk with developers to enrich your understanding of the status of each project

* Review code check-ins, test suites, and documentation

* Meet with developers to mentor them on best practices and to promote professional growth

* Organize information about the state of software development into meaningful reports and present reports to stakeholders, including the executive team

* Work with the management team and the executive team to identify and resolve issues that block delivery

If you're interested in discussing this position, please send a cover letter
and your resume to mgt-hn-20130801@prometheusresearch.com

------
dmeagor
KwikSurveys.com - Bristol, United Kingdom - Full time/permanent.

C#.NET / MVC4.5 / EF5 / SQL Server / SignalR

If you're a knowledgeable .NET developer that wants to work with the latest
technologies in a small company environment where your views and opinions
actually will matter then please get in touch.

You will be working on our soon to be rebranded/relaunched suite of fully
integrated projects (online surveys/form/polls, email marketing, and live chat
apps.) All projects use SignalR (and if your curious our front end is
AngularJS based.)

We will consider any applicant with demonstrable skills and interest.

Please email me directly at: david@kwiksurveys.com with your CV if interested.

------
yelsew57
Axial ([http://www.axial.net](http://www.axial.net)) New York, NY (Flatiron) -
full-time, permanent

Front-End Engineer:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3SnpRfwf](http://jobvite.com/m?3SnpRfwf)

Python Engineer:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3AopRfwY](http://jobvite.com/m?3AopRfwY)

The Problems You’ll Solve:

\- Search. Search connects entrepreneurs, and their advisors with capital and
services.

\- Shared Authorization Framework

\- Go SOA

Axial Corps of Engineers:

Our slogan is “Factum non Verbum”, “Actions not Words”

\- We ship improvements to our product every day

\- Simplicity and flexibility are our guide

\- We change our minds when we’re proven wrong

[http://axialcorps.wordpress.com/](http://axialcorps.wordpress.com/)

@axialcorps

E-mail: talent@axial.net

------
wellingtonwu
Philadelphia, PA - Fulltime. DATA SCIENTIST

50onRed - www.50onRed.com - One of Philadelphia's Fastest Growing Companies

To Apply: go to [http://bit.ly/1aZ6FPq](http://bit.ly/1aZ6FPq) or email
wwu@50onRed.com

50onRed is an open source, technology driven organization that helps monetize
the web for its clients through the web. Simply put, we help bridge the gap
between advertisers and publishers through an innovative traffic platform and
online advertising products.

We are looking for a Sr. Data Scientist to join our team. If you're smart,
passionate, and thrive on the challenges of building scalable software in a
high-volume, big data world. Our core platform handles over 5 billion (with a
"b") transactions per day.

As part of our team, you will be surrounded by best-in-breed software
engineers who are well versed in not only Python, but also with Java, PHP,
AWS, and NoSQL... (not to mention ping-pong and craft brews!) We work hard on
tackling the challenges of big data and we have fun doing it.

Requirements:

-Coursework or other training in machine learning and statistics. -3+ years industry or academic experience prototyping classification and regression models using scikit-learn, R, Matlab, Octave, Weka, or other machine learning software. -Ability to extract, process, and prepare training data from raw logs. -Must understand the nuances of split-testing and evaluating model performance on out-of-sample / test set data. -Ability to work with engineering team members. -Familiarity with a Linux environment.

Desired:

-Master’s degree in computer science, statistics, or another quantitative field with formal training in machine learning. -Experience with Redis or other NoSQL technologies. -Fluency in Python and pandas. -Some experience or knowledge of natural language processing (n-grams, smoothing and back-off, TFIDF). -Experience with large-scale log processing or big data (Elastic MapReduce or Hadoop Streaming, Pig, Hive, Spark, or another Hadoop framework). -Familiarity with Amazon Web Services (S3, EC2, SQS, EMR). -Experience with Lean development.

------
ronshapiro
Venmo -- New York, Chicago, San Francisco -- (full time)

[https://venmo.com/info/jobs](https://venmo.com/info/jobs)

We're working to make payments between friends the most seamless experience
possible. Together with our parent company Braintree, we're processing $10
billion/year.
([http://www.forbes.com/sites/amitchowdhry/2013/07/03/chicago-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/amitchowdhry/2013/07/03/chicago-
based-braintree-hits-10-billion-in-annual-payments-processed/))

Currently seeking: Android Engineer, Systems Engineer, Product Designer, Data
Engineer & more.

ron [@] venmo.com

------
leif
Tokutek is hiring in Lexington, MA - Full Time - Technical Support Engineer

Tokutek delivers next generation storage technology for the database world. We
develop the open-source, high-performance Fractal Tree indexing library
([http://github.com/Tokutek/ft-index](http://github.com/Tokutek/ft-index)) and
its integration into MySQL as TokuDB ([http://tokutek.com/tokudb-for-
mysql](http://tokutek.com/tokudb-for-mysql)) and into MongoDB as TokuMX
([http://tokutek.com/tokumx-for-mongodb](http://tokutek.com/tokumx-for-
mongodb)).

[http://tokutek.com/careers](http://tokutek.com/careers) (the QA position has
been filled and will be taken off this page soon)

We are looking for a full-time Technical Support Engineer to join our product
development team. This position interacts directly with customers,
troubleshooting issues and working closely with engineering to resolve bugs.
Ideal candidates have 5+ years experience in software support and a background
in databases. The position reports directly to the VP of Engineering.

Responsibilities

\- Work with customers, community users, and evaluators to resolve issues

\- Create issue reproducers for internal test/fix process

\- Identify areas of needed improvement in product features, usability, and
documentation

\- Participate in our ongoing development process improvements (CI, release
engineering, etc.)

Requirements

\- Experience using/testing relational databases (SQL, architecture, schema),
MySQL is a plus

\- Ability to work independently in an entrepreneurial, start-up environment

\- Comfortable in Linux (usage and scripting)

\- Excellent verbal and written communication skills

\- Solid testing skills

Desirable

\- Experience with MongoDB

\- Application development skills (C, C++, Python, Perl, Java, Ruby, PHP)

Location: Lexington, MA

------
marbe
REMOTE, INTERN - "DevOps apprentice"

We're a small boutique consultancy based in Munich, Germany and are looking
for someone enthusiastic about (learning and executing) DevOps.

You would be implementing projects ranging from smaller puppet scenarios,
database replication scenarios to high availability web services, continuous
deployment and more.

We're primarily looking for someone who has a hunger to learn, read (think
Safari Online) and is as crazy about tech as we are ourselves. Training and
guidance will be provided and we'd love to build a long-lasting relationship.

If you're interested, shoot a mail to jobs@marcobehler.com for further
information.

------
aestoe
Asana: San Francisco: Full Time:
[http://eng.asana.com/](http://eng.asana.com/) Technology:
[http://asana.com/luna](http://asana.com/luna) Full Job Description: SOFTWARE
ENGINEER [https://asana.com/jobs/software-
engineer](https://asana.com/jobs/software-engineer)

If you join the team, you'll work with seasoned engineers from Google and
Facebook, as well as the co-founder of Facebook. You will also take ownership
of a large problems in a successful and small but growing startup.

Contact: jobs@asana.com

------
azethoth
Do.com • San Francisco • Full Stack Developers

Do.com is seeking generalist developers who are comfortable hacking on both
the front and back end. We are a small team (8 developers, 14 people total)
all with the common goal of connecting people and data to get work done. No
bureacracy, no cumbersome development process. Just smart people collaborating
to make the friendliest, most polished application possible. We place a lot of
trust in our team and we're looking for outstanding individuals to help us
grow.

[https://do.com/jobs/senior-developer](https://do.com/jobs/senior-developer)

------
davidwparker
Uvize - Boulder, CO or NYC - Contract-to-hire / Full-time

At Uvize our mission is to help military veterans succeed in college.

We're currently in the middle of Kaplan EdTech Accelerator powered by
TechStars.

\-- Angular / Rails Developer --

* Angular - used extensively

* Rails 4

* MongoDB (Mongoid)

* Herokup

Pretty standard. Ideally this won't be your first Angular project and you've
done several Rails apps in the past.

We're a team of 2 at the moment (and a part-time designer) and you'll be the
2nd engineer on the team.

As we're in an accelerator at the moment, we would expect you to hit the floor
running with us.

We're currently NYC based (for the accelerator), but we'll be going back to
Boulder CO after the program is over.

Contact us at: tech@uvize.com

------
ajayrinse
Rinse - San Francisco - Full Time – Technical Lead (VP of Engineering)

Rinse (www.rinsenow.com) is creating a seamless dry cleaning & laundry
experience through a combination of technology, incredible customer service,
and strong back-end partnerships (an easy way to think about it is as an
"Uber" for dry cleaning). We launched service in May, have generated revenue
since day 1, are well capitalized, and are building our customer base and team
fast.

We are looking for a TECHNICAL LEAD to help us build an incredible company.

What does that mean? \- You are excited to join a start-up at the ground floor
and HAVE A MAJOR IMPACT within the first couple months; \- You CRAVE FREEDOM
TO OPERATE and decide how you want to build the core technology that supports
the business; \- You LOVE BEING HANDS ON when it comes to development, but
also HAVE THE ABILITY TO RECRUIT and manage a world-class team of engineers;
\- You WANT A SEAT AT THE TABLE...you want your voice heard in major strategic
discussions and board meetings...and you want to contribute with way more than
just beautifully written code; \- You have a Bachelors or Masters in Computer
Science from a leading institution.

Who are we? \- We are led by two co-founders (Ajay Prakash and James Joun)
with substantial experience in start-ups, dry cleaning, and consumer focused
companies; \- We have a strong group of advisors, including a Technical
Advisor who has substantial experience in start-ups, is a former CTO, and is
currently a Senior Software Engineer at Google; \- We plan to invest heavily
in technology to streamline business operations, in addition to having a
world-class consumer-facing mobile application; \- Are based in SF, which is
where we have initially launched…but our ambitions extend well beyond the Bay
Area; \- Are moving quickly, are well capitalized, and want someone who will
come in and hit the ground running.

We are looking for someone who is strong technically but who can also be a
leader and culture carrier for Rinse. The right person will be granted a
substantial equity stake, cash compensation, and will have the chance to help
build an amazing company from the ground up.

If you are interested, e-mail your resume to Ajay Prakash at ajay@rinsenow.com
to learn more.

------
joshmillman
Vivid Seats - Chicago, Contract-to-perm

Vivid Seats is a fast growing e-commerce site that serves the secondary event
ticket market.

We're looking full-stack Java web developers of varying experience levels.
Competence in SQL, JavaScript, HTML and CSS are all pluses.

Vivid Seats competes for the best talent -- we offer the perks, culture, and
opportunity of an entrepreneurial start-up, supported by the scale, stability,
and resources of over 10 years of profitable growth.

Apply here today:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oT0HXfwh&s=Hacker_News](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oT0HXfwh&s=Hacker_News)

------
dougMarttila
Cambridge MA Ruby on Rails developer. PatientsLikeMe is looking for a Senior
Software Engineer to join our team. If you want to work with great people for
a well-funded startup on a web app that that matters, we want to talk to you.
Come make a difference in patients' lives with us!

You should have at least 5 years web application development experience. We
use Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, CoffeeScript, Sass, jQuery, and Haml. While
Rails and PostgreSQL knowledge is desirable, familiarity with other object-
oriented web frameworks (Python, Java) and databases (MySQL, Oracle) is fine.
Experience beyond coding, such as leading teams and working with internal or
external customers, is also a plus.

In this position, you will be expected to: Participate in all stages of
software development - from early brainstorming to coding and bug fixing Write
excellent, performant code and associated tests Discuss product requirements
with others, both inside and outside of engineering

Requirements: 5+ years developing web applications Experience with object-
oriented application frameworks (Ruby on Rails, Python, Java, C++, .NET)
Experience designing database schemas and writing queries (PostgreSQL a plus)
Experience working with software teams and using source control. We use Git.
Be a good teammate. We're a team that really likes working together. No jerks,
please.

Other desirable experience: UI or graphic design skills Healthcare, patient
services, or biostatistics background Experience building web communities

Benefits: competitive salary, stock options, 20 days vacation, 10 holidays,
telecommuting two days a week, flexible schedule, health and dental, ping
pong, darts, yoga, weekly free lunch and a company discussion/ presentation -
usually by industry leaders in health and technology. Your teammates are also
musicians, homebrewers, artists, gardeners, athletes and all-around great
people.

Learn more about life at PatientsLikeMe here
([http://www.patientslikeme.com/about/careers/22](http://www.patientslikeme.com/about/careers/22)).
This job is eligible for the $2,000 referral bonus.

To apply for this position, please email your resume to
careers@patientslikeme.com.

------
eimieimi
San Francisco/CA, New York/NY, London/UK Remote/Re-location OK, Full-time

Whitetruffle.com is a game-changing recruiting platform that matches software
engineers and UX/designers to great tech jobs and we’re looking for more
engineers to join our family to help refine and enchance our proprietary
matching algorithm, improve our UI, and lead the development of our mobile
app. We have 2500+ companies like Pebble, Asana, Path, Evernote, Optimizely,
Delve News, etc. who use Whitetruffle to source talent to build out their
teams. The popularity of the platform stems from the fact that candidate
contact info remains anonymous until both parties agree to the match, and
you're introduced directly to the in-house hiring source (founders, CTOs, HR
lead) so it's fast without any spam. We're scaling quickly and need to keep up
with our growth. If you have a passion for disruptive products and like
coding, fast releases, cool designs, and being part of an energetic and smart
team, you’d be a good match. Our office is based in the SoMA area of San
Francisco, California, close to all transportation hubs and freeways.

Work style:“work whenever, wherever” Workflow: Weekly meeting over IRC every
Monday morning. Once a week team lunch brings everyone together to talk about
the product, brainstorm new ideas, or share their crazy weekend stories. On
Tuesdays we have a 1 hour product meeting over Google Hangout. We're on IRC
all the time. Push Process: Push to master whenever you want, unit tests run
automatically and are hooked up to IRC; push to prod whenever you want as long
as unit tests pass. QA on your own. It’s OK if you break the site from time to
time, we like taking risks and prefer to push code.

Whitetruffle job openings:

1\. Sr. Software Engineer (Machine Learning, MySQL, Python or Ruby, API
experience a plus)

2\. Engineering Director/Manager (Management, Python, Ruby, Java, MySQL, API)

3\. Seasoned UI Engineer (CSS3, JavaScript, PHP, jQuery, Python or Ruby)

4\. Mobile Engineer (iOS, Obj-C, Android, Java) 90% of our engineers were
hired using our own product.

For all jobs, register (build your profile) at
[http://www.whitetruffle.com/company/whitetruffle](http://www.whitetruffle.com/company/whitetruffle).
If you’re a good match, we’ll contact you.

For more details visit
[https://www.whitetruffle.com/candidates](https://www.whitetruffle.com/candidates).
Make sure to try our service so we can have a productive conversation!

------
oppositionradio
San Francisco, Minneapolis or possible remote - NativeX - User Experience
Designer & User Experience Researcher

We are a fast growing company in the mobile advertising industry operating at
the intersection of mobile, games, and advertising.

Looking for mid to senior level UX designers, researchers or strategists to
help build the UX team, define our strategy, and innovate on the future of
advertising on mobile and in games.

Great benefits, office locations in San Francisco and Minneapolis, flexibility
and opportunity to have an impact on the future of the company and the mobile
advertising industry.

~~~
oppositionradio
Contact us at: [http://nativex.com/careers/](http://nativex.com/careers/)

~~~
karolisd
Is there an actual person I can talk with or do I just submit through the form
and cross my fingers?

------
JeremyMorgan
Graphic Products - Beaverton, OR - Full-time, permanent -
([http://www.graphicproducts.com](http://www.graphicproducts.com))

PHP Web Developer (Beaverton Location)

Graphic Products is seeking a Web Developer to join our rapidly expanding
Marketing Department. We are looking for dedicated and ambitious people who
are eager to learn and grow with us. Our web development team is an agile,
fast growing group that's committed to building great solutions. If you're
looking for the energy and excitement of a start-up with the stability of an
established company, we encourage you to apply. This is an exciting position
with room to develop new skills. The candidate chosen will be a team player
willing to handle various independent duties.

Required Technical Skills:

* Advanced knowledge of PHP

* Advanced knowledge of HTML and CSS

* Advanced knowledge of OOP with PHP 5

* Experience with PDO or ActiveRecord

Preferred Skills:

* PHP Object Oriented Programming

* HTML5 / Responsive Design

* PHP Standards (Pear, FIG PSR 0-3)

* PHP frameworks

* MVC patterns

* CodeIgniter

* Familiarity JavaScript/jQuery

We like to stay on the leading edge of web development and implement the
following technologies:

* HTML5

* CSS3

* Responsive Designs

* JQuery

* JQuery UI

* Twitter Bootstrap

The working hours for this position will be decided on upon hire. No weekends
or evenings. Health and Dental benefits are available after 90 days. We also
offer a 401k and competitive PTO.

We are seeking local candidates for this full time, in-house position.

To apply, e-mail your resume to:

job243@graphicproducts.com

Use the following format for subject line: Web Developer - LAST NAME -- FIRST
NAME __Please be sure to include development samples or links to sites you
have developed with your submission. __

------
sfgerrymorales
Senior UI Developer

Engineering | San Francisco, CA, United States AppDynamics is the leader in
next generation solutions for managing modern, distributed, and extremely
complex applications residing in both the cloud and the data center. Our
customers include some of the largest web sites on the planet, who use our
products to monitor and troubleshoot applications distributed across thousands
of servers.

With the paradigm shifts to horizontally distributed applications, service
oriented architectures, cloud hosting, and agile deployment it is more complex
than ever to manage large-scale applications. The innovative AppDynamics
technology greatly simplifies managing these modern application architectures.
With over 500 high profile customers and year over year revenue growth above
300%, we are disrupting the multi-billion dollar APM (Application Performance
Management) market.

Founded in 2008 and lead by proven innovators, AppDynamics has rock solid
funding from top tier venture capital firms including: Greylock, Lightspeed,
Kleiner Perkins and IVP.

Design, architect, and develop our user interface using the latest web and
mobile technologies. Deliver innovations that make complex problems (massively
distributed application analysis and management) easy for our customers to
tackle. Make the impossible possible and the hard easy.

Requirements: Passion for creating amazing user experiences Passion for
software design and well structured code. Expert level OO design and
programming skills. Computer Science background Experience building complex
Object Oriented web applications in JavaScript, HTML5 and CSS. Experience with
client side web technologies/frameworks (one or more of AngularJs, Knockout,
Ember, Backbone, Jquery/JqueryUI, Closure, Sencha/ExtJs, YUI, Bootstrap, Dojo,
mustache.js, require.js, common.js, TypeScript, Dart etc) Motivated individual
that wants to be part of a fast paced startup.

Bonus Experience: UI design (creating mockups and wireframes, working with
visual designers, etc) Mobile UI development (iOS/Cocoa, Android,). Java
server side web frameworks (SpringMVC, Struts, Tapestry, Wiket, Closure, JSF)
Java/J2EE and/or .NET stack. Flex and Flash exposure Proficiency with visual
design tools (Photoshop, Fireworks, Illustrator, etc).

------
kreilly
Media6Degrees in NYC is hiring:

* Java Developer - [http://m6d.com/2012/11/15/java-developer-2/](http://m6d.com/2012/11/15/java-developer-2/) * UX Product Manager - [http://m6d.com/2013/07/12/ux-product-manager/](http://m6d.com/2013/07/12/ux-product-manager/) * Support Engineer - [http://m6d.com/2010/08/26/support-engineer/](http://m6d.com/2010/08/26/support-engineer/)

------
fullstackdriven
Full-stack dev co-founder for web-service infrastructure startup -- SFBay,
possibly remote initially. H1B-okay

Looking for a technical co-founder to join technical founder in an ambitious
startup that aims to solve a widespread pain point in business-consumer
interaction.

This isn't a todo or photo-sharing app. If successful it will be an important
part of web infrastructure that many people use but hardly think about. No
hype, no quirkiness, no ego.

It has a sane business model that doesn't depend on advertising or
acquisition.

Once established it will exhibit a moat that will make competition very
difficult.

You must:

\- be proficient with full-stack web development and have demonstrable
experience through work products

\- be driven, gritty, hard-nosed, goal focused

\- be very intelligent (preferably with credentials)

\- have shown that you can transfer your problem solving ability to different
fields (accomplished background/education in another field like physics,
biology, philosophy? Write about topics outside CS/Eng/tech? Solved problems
in another field?)

\- get things done

\- be technically talented in general

\- be self-directed and self-sufficient

\- be able to find out what needs to be done, what tools are needed and learn
how to use those tools.

\- be able to take ownership of nearly all the technical stack of a typical
web service

\- be able to communicate effectively: be articulate, sometimes have strong
opinions and be able to defend them without being dogmatic.

\- be critical: You shouldn't believe the hype or be a conformist. You should
be able to analyze issues independently and come to your own conclusions. You
should have some justifiable convictions that are not in line with popular
sentiment.

\- be thoughtful: You should often think about how to make things better, what
things are broken, how things fit into the bigger picture and about things
happening in the world.

\- Knowledge of web security and how to apply cryptography a plus.

Open to existing 2-3 person teams also. Open to recent graduates, grad school
dropouts and those with experience.

When responding please enclose a link or attachment to relevant work product
samples along with a short resume and short introductory letter.

No contractors.

fullstackcofounder@gmail.com

~~~
vladimirralev
Out of curiosity, why no contractors?

~~~
fullstackdriven
Because I want someone to share equity and have a vested interest in the
company.

~~~
vladimirralev
You can do this this with contractors as well. It's not optimal because law
and tax are skewed against the contractor, but it's still ok, when you account
for the % of successful startups.

------
augustflanagan
Trulia - San Francisco, Full time, (H1B transfers)

Trulia is one of the largest real estate search platforms in the United States
with over 35 million unique visitors across our platform every month. We're
solving interesting problems and building cool things in nearly every software
engineering discipline.

We've got lots of large scale projects to tackle including (but certainly not
limited to):

\- Building our next generation of APIs (for both internal and external
consumption)

\- Creating new mapping and data visualization experiences

\- Rebuilding the Trulia web experience using a JS framework and our new OOCSS
library (similar to Bootstrap)

\- Innovating on our top ranked mobile apps

\- Diving deep into the terabytes of housing and user data we have in order to
tailor custom experiences for our users

Our core web stack is a traditional LAMP stack, but we use a ton of other
technologies as well including: Python, Java, Hadoop, Solr/Lucene, CouchBase,
Backbone, d3.js, Sass, Git, and a whole lot more.

I've been an engineer at Trulia for just over a year now and can honestly say
that it is a really fun company to work for. There's a great culture of
letting people run with projects that really interest them and drive the
entire engineering organization forward.

The compensation and perks are fantastic including:

\- Great health benefits

\- Unlimited vacation

\- Great location in downtown San Francisco (1 min from BART, 10 min from
Caltrain)

\- Monthly transportation and "well being" allowances

\- Quarterly hack weeks

\- Kegs on two out of three floors (including one in our penthouse/rooftop
patio)

\- Stocked kitchens

\- Lots of happy hours

You can checkout all the open positions and apply here -
[http://trulia.com/jobs](http://trulia.com/jobs)

This is the third time I've posted on Hacker News and we've already hired
three people from this thread. If you have any questions or want to chat you
can also email me at aflanagan[at]trulia.com

~~~
gumbo
I applied for a position a week ago and didn't get any feedback. Should I
worry or is it normal that it take a time before getting a reply?

~~~
it200219
Its becoming common now-a-days for recruiter to not to get back to you with
one line - "Thank you for sending in your application".

There is no exception. I doubt even if they read application before clicking
on "Delete" button.

------
mitchwainer
DigitalOcean is hiring!

Open Positions:

Agile Project Manager Location: New York, NY Type: Full Time

DevOps Engineer Location: New York, NY Type: Full Time

Product Marketing Manager Location: New York, NY Type: Full Time

Tech Support Specialist Location: New York, NY Type: Full Time

Ruby on Rails Developer Location: New York, NY Type: Full Time

Software Engineer Location: New York, NY Type: Full Time

Director of Recruiting Location: New York, NY Type: Full Time

Linux Systems Administrator Location: New York, NY Type: Full Time

APPLY HERE:
[https://www.digitalocean.com/jobs](https://www.digitalocean.com/jobs)

------
frankus
Moz - Seattle, WA

We're looking for a senior software engineer to join our Moz Local team,
building web apps using mainly Node.js, Backbone.js and CoffeeScript.

We have a great office location and (literally) award-winning perks and
benefits.

Check out the details here:
[http://moz.theresumator.com/apply/WRUiPP?source=Moz](http://moz.theresumator.com/apply/WRUiPP?source=Moz)

We have a few other open positions listed here:
[http://moz.com/about/jobs](http://moz.com/about/jobs)

------
fun2have
Software Creator at Webnographer in Lisbon, Portugal

We are wanting good Javascript people.

Webnographer is a technology company that believes that data can help
businesses make better products. We help companies understand the data that
drives their business, and help them to gain a greater understanding how their
customers use their website. We do this by using the online tool that we have
developed in-house to understand online user behaviour.

apply here: [http://jobs.webnographer.com](http://jobs.webnographer.com)

------
paulaminc
Watertown, MA; full-time Technical Sales Engineer @SoftArtisans
[http://www.softartisans.com/jobs-technical-sales-
engineer](http://www.softartisans.com/jobs-technical-sales-engineer) About us:
-We are a close-knit and agile team. -We work hard: crafting beautiful code
while solving challenging problems for enterprise. Looking for someone that
has at least 1 to 2 years programming with a server-side web development
technology.

Interested? Send me a note paulam@softartisans.com

------
jwkempe
Instacanvas. ([http://instacanv.as/p/jobs](http://instacanv.as/p/jobs))

We're a 13-person team in LA, building a photography marketplace for Instagram
photographers! I'll refrain from posting the whole job description, but we're
using Ruby on Rails and JavaScript. We're really looking for a SENIOR, server-
side developer with good Rails experience right now. We'd consider doing an
H1B transfer for the right person.

Feel free to email me: john@instacanv.as

------
jcaudle
Squaremouth - Rails Developer - Remote or Office Based (IN or FL)

Squaremouth is looking for an experienced Rails developer to improve the
fastest growing travel insurance comparison site in the U.S.

The right developer could work remotely or from either of our offices in Fort
Wayne, IN or St. Petersburg, FL.

We foster a collaborative learning environment and share all the important
duties that keep our site going.

For more information check out
[http://www.squaremouth.com/careers](http://www.squaremouth.com/careers).

------
lmeyerov
Big data visualization-as-a-service, San Francisco. Launching in 4 months.

What -- The "D3 of big data visualization" built on top of our breakthrough
performance technology: [http://sc-lang.com](http://sc-lang.com)

Us -- A pair of award-winning UC Berkeley researchers

You -- a founding engineer ready to innovate in one of:

    
    
      * visual design
      * distributed / cloud computing
    

Send a link showing your most impressive work to lmeyerov@gmail.com and let's
get the ball moving.

------
deet
Chicago or New York - Full time - Android developer

Picturelife is a service that safely and privately backs up and organizes
photos and videos from all your devices and social networks.

We are a small group of designers and engineers who love photography, and we
are always on the lookout for talented folks.

We are particularly looking for a talented Android developer to help produce
an app that matches or exceeds the features and design of our iOS app.

We offer competitive pay and benefits with an outstanding work environment.

Email jobs@picturelife.com.

------
udfalkso
New York, NY - Fulltime

Hiring: FE Engineer & Head of Marketing/Biz-dev

iknow.io is a data-driven knowledge sharing community for curious people. We
take raw data about Movies, Music, Sports, Economics, Politics and more and
make it possible for regular people to analyze and extract useful information
from it. We also enable them to browse, share and discuss the fascinating
insights they discover using our tools with one another.

While there are mountains of raw data out there, only scientists and
programmers can currently make any real use of it. Our mission is to make that
data accessible and useful to everyone.

Our team has extensive experience working with large, complex data problems
and in building and nurturing online communities.We are currently a team of 4
people, and are looking to add 2 more talented individuals to the mix soon.

1) FE Engineer: You have a great design sense and some serious engineering
skills. You think the famous quote, "there are only two hard things in
computer science, cache invalidation and naming things" is spot on. Whenever
you're browsing the web, you're constantly noticing things that could be
tweaked and improved. You're a pragmatist who's ok with ignoring IE6 users.
You've built complex, popular web-based applications before. You want to join
an early stage startup where you can quickly prove yourself and become the FE
engineering lead. Our FE Stack includes python (django), javascript (jquery,
backbone), html and css. Deep familiarity with all of these is a big plus, but
not necessarily required. Experience with mobile app development is also a
plus.

2) Head of Marketing & Business Development: You're a natural born deal maker.
When you throw a party, too many people show up. You know how to build,
execute and analyze the effectiveness of a marketing campaign. Bloggers and
reporters know you, and love you. You believe product design and marketing are
one and the same. You're ready to join an extremely talented product &
engineering team and show them that everything they thought they knew about
how to really promote and grow a new site from the ground-up is wrong.

If you fit the bill for either of these positions, and you think what we're
working on sounds intriguing, then we'd love to hear from you at
jobs@iknow.io. Thanks!

------
lamplightr
Toronto - Uken Games Software Developer (full time)

Uken is looking for talented software engineers to become members of our core
development team.

You'd be working on meaningful things like:

\- creating performant, cross-platform games;

\- building game features that are deployed weekly to our millions of players;

\- writing beautiful, maintainable code with extensive test coverage.

Your background should include:

\- proven software engineering skills;

\- excellent understanding of web architecture;

\- the ability to communicate clearly;

\- an appetite to learn, grow, and take on increasingly more responsibility;

\- a strong desire to build something that people really want.

It'd be a big plus if you have:

\- experience developing games;

\- experience building applications for mobile platforms;

\- contributed to an open source project (include your github profile);

\- experience with the technologies we use: ruby on rails, objective-c,
javascript, nginx, mysql, linux.

We believe in a fun & meaningful work environment:

\- you'll be equipped with a MacBook Pro/Air, 27" monitors, iOS/Android
device;

\- stock options and competitive salaries;

\- full health, dental, vision coverage;

\- snacked-filled kitchen and booster juice breaks;

\- catered breakfast, lunch, and dinner;

\- convenient location downtown Toronto

About Us

Uken is one of the only true cross platform gaming companies around. We build
fun social and mobile games that make people stare, smile, jump, and feel
awesome inside. We have a quirky nerdy culture that fosters creativity,
collaboration, quality ideas, and a data driven mindset. We believe in moving
quickly and improving constantly and that mantra is reflected in the weekly
updates we make to our games and internal technologies. We have an appetite
for pushing technical boundaries and we’ve done exactly that with HTML5. We
work on products that are used by millions of people everywhere and we’re just
getting started.

------
TLCooksey
Badgeville is looking for a Senior Frontend Developer.

Why would you want to be our Senior Front-End Developer? We sit right at the
spot where websites, mobile apps & enterprise SaaS smack full-speed into big
data analytics. Gamification is the big idea of 2013 and it’s only getting
bigger. At Badgeville, you’ll be surrounded by the speed and flexibility of a
start-up team while working on projects that support some of the world’s
biggest companies. Do you love brand-new offices featuring overstocked
kitchens, games & outings, bike & jogging paths, unbeatable views and
ridiculous gyms with climbing walls? Sure — we’ve got all of those. But you
want all of that while you get to work with state-of-the-art technologies in
one of the hottest emerging markets around. You want to be in a position where
what you do directly affects company performance every day. That’s why you
want to be at Badgeville.

Responsibilities: You will collaborate to help specify, design, and develop
software meeting company and product requirements, with lead responsibility
for different areas of the architecture. You’ll also be responsible for
communicating with senior leadership around these areas and projects.

Required Skills

4 - 6 years of proven, hands-on success in the front-end of large-scale web
applications At least 6 years experience in programming in JavaScript, HTML
and CSS At least 2 years experience with AJAX-based web applications Ability
to provide concrete examples of user interfaces where you led design and
development Ability to articulate the reasoning behind choices in the design
and discuss alternatives Knowledge of full-stack web development Demonstrable
experience taking significant projects all the way from spec to release

Benefits/Perks

Competitive Salary Stock Options Full medical, dental & vision benefits Brand-
new office space bursting with tasty treats, games, and jogging/bike paths
Fully paid gym membership (for code-crushing forearms) Company-provided
CalTrain pass Lots of fun team events & outings Catered lunch 3 days a week

[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/badgeville/senior-frontend-
deve...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/badgeville/senior-frontend-
developer/cK7cuKSDOr4OOJiGakhP3Q)

If interested send an email to engjobs@badgeville.com.

------
staunch
TRUECar – Santa Monica, CA / Santa Barbara, CA – Full-time, Permanent, On-site
– ([http://www.truecar.com](http://www.truecar.com))

Positions: Production Engineer, Senior Software Developer, Software Developer,
Senior SDET, and others.

Production Engineer:

Linux administration, including configuration, troubleshooting, and automation
on Redhat based Linux (we love engineers who embrace automation) Capacity
planning and monitoring of our virtual Linux systems, Cisco-based network,
load balancers and Java-based applications. We also house other verticals,
which include python, ruby, and .Net technologies Analysis of complex system
behavior, performance, application issues, and development operations
(automation/tools) Ensure production systems are reliable and perform well
This is not just a maintenance job! We are heavily invested in technology and
are planning new and exciting projects in technology and are exploding with
exciting opportunity right now.

Senior SDET:

Work with other team members to design and implement our next generation Web
testing tool and API testing framework Write code using our homegrown API Test
Framework to automate web services testing Write scripts & programs for ad-hoc
testing, process automation, etc... Review code written by other Test
Automation Engineers and QA Engineers Mentoring Test Automation and QA
Engineers Investigate issues and write useful bug reports Participate in the
improvement of our processes, frameworks and tools

Senior Software Developer:

Designing and writing production-ready code and unit tests meeting both
technical and business requirements Optimizing and enhancing systems with
high-volume data logging and processing needs, and high performance
requirements Contributing architecture input to new systems as well as
rewriting legacy systems Contributing domain-specific expertise by reviewing
code, reviewing design docs, giving technical talks, and mentoring junior
members of the team

[https://www.truecar.com/hiring.html](https://www.truecar.com/hiring.html)

You can send me your resume directly: jgold@truecar.com and include "Hacker
News" in the subject, I'll forward it to the right person and tell them it's
likely to be worth extra attention!

------
jcs
Rangespan - London, UK - Lead DevOps Engineer

Rangespan is looking for a lead DevOps engineer to join our development team
in Paddington, West London.

You will be responsible for the availability, performance and delivery of our
web services, as well as taking an active role in the development of the
platform.

 _Upcoming projects_

\- Architecting and scaling our AWS based infrastructure, planning and
executing a migration to a hybrid cloud approach

\- Automating the provisioning and configuration of new hardware and services

\- Developing a framework for improved end-to-end testing

\- Autoscaling our Hadoop cluster

\- Performance tuning our Elasticsearch cluster

\- Migrating existing data and web services into Cassandra

\- Implementing an event-based messaging system on xMQ

\- Developing a split real-time and batch data processing pipeline

 _Skills & Requirements_

\- Experience scaling web services at both the software and hardware
architecture level

\- An intimate understanding of AWS best practices, Linux administration and
configuration management tools

\- Can demonstrate proficiency with, or have a willingness to learn Python

\- Experience in getting the best out of: MySQL, Elasticsearch, Hadoop, Hive,
Cassandra, DynamoDB, MongoDB, Redis

You will be part of a brilliant team of talented people and have the
opportunity to work with cutting-edge technologies. Perks include dedicated
R&D time to explore new ideas as well as cover for attending industry
conferences.

Get in touch for more information - james@rangespan.com.

 _About Rangespan_

Rangespan’s technology helps retailers expand and optimise their product range
to more closely match online market demand. It includes data analytics that
tracks and ranks more than 120 million products, to provide retailers with
better visibility of the range that they don’t already offer. The company also
operates a supplier integration platform that automates dropship supplier
management and product set-up tasks, to reduce the costs of product range
expansion.

Founded by ex-Amazon executives in 2011, Rangespan now works with hundreds of
leading retailers and suppliers, including six of the UK's 20 largest online
retailers.

For more information, please visit
[https://www.rangespan.com/](https://www.rangespan.com/).

------
macat
NYC , New York - Namely

Namely is a startup in its second year, building a cloud based HR platform.
Has lots of clients, revenue, and a core development team that works out of
Greenpoint, Brooklyn.

We are looking for a full stack web developer that has experience in either a
startup or agency background. RoR, Open Source stack. Rails experience not
necessary.

Willing to help relocate. No remote workers.

[http://www.namely.com/about/jobs](http://www.namely.com/about/jobs)

~~~
mr-ron
Hey- Just some more quick info with this.

This is founded by Matt Straz, which is our founder's 3rd startup. We are in a
really nice market niche right now and starting to break into some of the
established enterprise market for this type of service.

If you have any questions or are interested at all, send an email to
careers@namely.com

------
jollari
Carrot Creative - Brooklyn, NY

We're a creative agency with a lot of neat projects going on all the time.
We're looking for a full-time and in-office developer with a good amount of
Ruby/Rails experience. We've been bootstrapped and growing for almost 8 years
now. Agency experience isn't a requirement, but a plus.

[http://carrot.is/hiring/#senior-developer](http://carrot.is/hiring/#senior-
developer)

------
blinkymach12
Fog Creek Software - New York City - Trello Mobile Designer

[http://www.fogcreek.com/Jobs/TrelloMobileDesigner.html](http://www.fogcreek.com/Jobs/TrelloMobileDesigner.html)

Fog Creek Software is a small, friendly software company in New York City that
was designed from the ground up to be a great place to work. We work on
interesting projects with smart people, treat everyone like royalty, and eat
lunch together every day.

------
meganap
San Francisco, CA - Full-time, permanent - MuleSoft

Sr. Javascript UI Engineer

Why should you join MuleSoft?

Every major company is adopting more and more cloud services, AND building
lots of apps themselves, AND publishing their own APIs. We're talking hundreds
to thousands of integration points for a single reasonably-large enterprise to
glue together. In fact, increasingly the heart of a company's applications is
in the glue itself. And that makes for an exponentially-big problem for
enterprises: how do you assemble numerous services into coherent business
flows, efficiently and effectively, then operate them for months and years,
and keep them up to date as all these APIs evolve? How do you even know all
the integration endpoints and flows you have at any given time? At MuleSoft,
we're already solving this for thousands of companies, but now we're taking it
to the next level, with CloudHub: a cloud-based environment which pairs with
the widely-adopted on-premise Mule "bus" to be the nexus of an entire
enterprise's integrations. In short, CloudHub is where modern enterprises run
their integration glue. And that's why MuleSoft has incredible momentum with
some of the biggest companies in the world.

Where do you come in?

First, MuleSoft is investing heavily in our CloudHub platform. Since it's a
new product, there's very little legacy; and since we're still a startup, you
get to be a big part of a small team with a very broad impact. This is not a
place to rest on your laurels: this is a place to make your mark on the world.

Second, you get to work on great technologies: single-page Ajax apps; client-
side MVC using backbone.js building on RESTful back-end APIs; Twitter
bootstrap and jQuery; LESS; grunt; node.js, of course; perhaps you'll bring in
some other new technology to the stack.

Finally, and maybe the coolest part: since Mule already has the world's
biggest companies on board, CloudHub will have the backing of the biggest
customers to drive adoption of standards, technologies, coding paradigms, etc.
So this stuff is poised to make a huge impact.

And you? You already know you can create killer UI's based on the work of
designers and your own creativity; and it's a given that you're a master of
all things HTML5/CSS3/JavaScript. But isn't it time you turned your attention
to a really, really big problem?

Click here if you're interested
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=o9SBXfwj&s=ycombinator](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=o9SBXfwj&s=ycombinator)

------
clogan
_Boston, MA_ \- Associate Software Engineer (Local, Full-time) - Communispace
(www.communispace.com)

We are a small team within a medium-sized company looking to deepen our bench
and increase our capabilities through the addition of great engineering
talent.

 _A bit about us:_

* We're the leader in market research online communities and develop software to enable consumer collaboration.

* We use the latest tools, in the past few months the biggest focus has been on JavaScript, ASP.NET MVC, and Objective-C, but Java (Android) is getting added to the mix soon. We operate in a continuous integration environment, and we have a passion for writing beautiful code validated by automated tests. If you have used GitHub, Jenkins, Selenium and Visual Studio in the past you'll be very comfortable here.

* We apply Lean-Agile principles (specifically Kanban) to a large extent, and though we are diligent we are far from dogmatic; getting stuff done is job #1.

* We hold two hackathons per year: one for engineering and one for the entire company!

 _A bit about you:_

* You're interested in joining a small team of experienced software engineers and want to touch lots of different parts of the product and platform.

* You always want to get up to speed quickly and constantly challenge yourself to learn new things.

* You love solving interesting problems with technology.

* You just plain love technology!

* You want a work environment characterized by a strong culture where you are expected to lean-in but it's okay to kick-back (usually with a good beer in hand).

We are located near _Boston 's Innovation District_ and just a short walk from
South Station. We offer a competitive salary and great benefits. I can
honestly say that I love coming in to work every day and I think most HN
readers would find likewise. If you are interested, learn more about us and
submit an application here:
[http://www.communispace.com/careers/careers.aspx?jvi=oVyIXfw...](http://www.communispace.com/careers/careers.aspx?jvi=oVyIXfwS).
You can email me with questions specific to the role at clogan [at]
communispace.com. Please use the subject line: "Associate Engineer - HN".
Applicants only. No recruiters!

------
rbocknek
UX Designer SF, Senior Start up. Totally 10 engineers. Great to have would be
to be able to have some css,html coding skills and ability to take product to
production. Great environment working on one of the top apps on google play.
Need to be someone who can ramp up quickly and take control of the design
process. Your work will be seen by over 300,000 users every day. Contact
Robert at robert.bocknek@gmail.com

------
tagascoigne
iOS DEVELOPER London, UK. Full time, permanent.

Contentment is a creative technology company solving problems to do with
digital content production and publishing. We’re based in Shoreditch with a
great working environment. Our products make it easier for publishers to
produce content that looks great on tablets and smartphones.

We are looking for an iOS developer to join our team to help creating mobile
applications in an agile environment.

The successful person will: Develop iOS applications and oversee their store
submission Extend and maintain internal iOS frameworks Work alongside an
existing team of web developers Apply responsible software engineering
practices (code organisation, testing)

Experience & skills required for the role: Relevant experience building mobile
applications Strong ObjectiveC and and iOS SDK skills Live applications in the
store (or demonstrable enterprise apps) Experience with analytics and social
sharing

Not required but useful: Open-source contributions Experience with Newsstand
Continuous integration experience Apache Cordova (Phonegap) or Titanium

To apply, please send a copy of your CV plus contact details and links to any
live applications to jobs@getcontentment.com

------
kgardnr
Shutterstock is hiring!

We're looking to fill various engineering positions in NYC, SF, and Austin.

More info:
[http://www.shutterstock.com/jobs.mhtml](http://www.shutterstock.com/jobs.mhtml)

Here are the current open tech positions:

* Application Security Engineering Lead (NYC)

* C#/.Net Engineer (NYC)

* Front End Engineer (NYC)

* Node Software Engineer - Audio (NYC)

* PHP Engineer (NYC)

* Site Reliability Engineer (NYC)

* Software Engineer (NYC)

* Software Engineer (Austin)

* Software Engineer (SF)

* Software Engineer / Architect (NYC)

* Test Engineer (NYC)

* Visual/Interaction Designer – New Product (NYC)

* WebOps Engineer (NYC)

------
hardscore
Hardscore Games - Berlin, Germany - full-time Bringing Epic Games for Core
Gamers to Mobile... Our first game: www.staradmiral.com \-- Backend Developer
/ Server Architect --

Requirements:

Confidence in Builging a Multiplayer Backend for a Mobile Turn-based MMO BSc
Computer Science or Technically related Bachelor Strong experience with C++
Strong experience with Server Architecture

Nice: Experience with mobile + games (f.e. GameCenter)

Contact felix: felix@hardscoregames.com

------
pjanakiraman
San Francisco, CA – Full-time, permanent – Nextdoor
([http://nextdoor.com](http://nextdoor.com))

Nextdoor is the private social network for you, your neighbors and your
community. It's the easiest way for you and your neighbors to talk online and
make all of your lives better in the real world. Thousands of neighborhoods
are already using Nextdoor to build happier, safer places to call home.

Nextdoor's mission is to bring back a sense of community to the neighborhood,
one of the most important communities in each of our lives. We're backed by
Benchmark Capital, Greylock Partners, Shasta Ventures, and Google Ventures.
More about us here: [https://nextdoor.com/press/](https://nextdoor.com/press/)

We're hiring for the following positions, and awarding a $10K referral bonus
to anyone who refers in someone we hire (pending completion of their 60th day
of employment).

Software Engineer:
[https://nextdoor.com/jobs/?gh_jid=424](https://nextdoor.com/jobs/?gh_jid=424)
Full stack engineers, working primarily in Python, Java, or Scala on AWS.

Software Engineer - Android:
[https://nextdoor.com/jobs/?gh_jid=425](https://nextdoor.com/jobs/?gh_jid=425)
Help us build our v1 Android application!

Software Engineer - Infrastructure:
[https://nextdoor.com/jobs/?gh_jid=427](https://nextdoor.com/jobs/?gh_jid=427)
Deep experience scaling systems on AWS and building great reusable software
components.

Software Engineer - Internal Tools:
[https://nextdoor.com/jobs/?gh_jid=428](https://nextdoor.com/jobs/?gh_jid=428)
Help make our employees more productive and happy.

Geospatial Software Engineer:
[https://nextdoor.com/jobs/?gh_jid=426](https://nextdoor.com/jobs/?gh_jid=426)
Work to assemble the largest repository of residential housing information and
neighborhoods on the web.

Director of Engineering:
[https://nextdoor.com/jobs/?gh_jid=439](https://nextdoor.com/jobs/?gh_jid=439)
Build and lead teams of stellar engineers.

Apply online or refer in folks via jobs <AT> nextdoor.com.

------
ivanzhao
Notion – San Francisco.

The goal is to democratize software. Quite a shame that 30 years into personal
computing, an average person's interaction still caps at word-processing. We'd
like to change that.

A beautiful loft/artist office in the Mission. Best investors out there. Right
now just a few of us.

You need to be able to make things and think conceptually. Experience with
system or programming language design would be great.

ivan@makenotion.com

------
TLCooksey
Badgeville is looking for a Senior Operations Engineer.

Why would you want to be our Senior Operations Engineer?

We sit right at the spot where websites, mobile apps & enterprise SaaS smack
full-speed into big data analytics. Gamification is the big idea of 2013 and
it’s only getting bigger. At Badgeville, you’ll be surrounded by the speed and
flexibility of a start-up team while working to support some of the world’s
biggest companies. Do you love brand-new offices featuring overstocked
kitchens, games & outings, bike & jogging paths, unbeatable views and
ridiculous gyms with climbing walls? Sure — we’ve got all of those. But you
want all of that while you get to work with the latest systems in one of the
hottest emerging markets around. You want to be in a position where the way
you lead your team determines how the company performs every day. That’s why
you want to be at Badgeville.

Requirements and Skills:

A minimum of 5 years hands-on Linux & package management experience Solid
understanding of Internet working and security fundamentals Extensive
experience with automation tools – Puppet & Chef Good understanding of
underlying protocols & web interfaces – TCP/IP, JSON, REST, HTTP(S)
Confortable with Linux shell scripting – Bash, Perl, Python Strong Systems
Knowledge – storage subsystems, performance tuning Ability to quickly solve
problems and automate routine tasks Good working knowledge of DB Systems
(MongoDB, MySQL) Excellent written and verbal communication skills (ability to
explain a problem/issue) Excellent team player and comfortable interacting
with developers Preferred Knowledge and Skills:

Good networking knowledge – multilayer load balancing, BGP, network traffic
analysis, firewalls, routers, switches Experience in an Enterprise level
Network Operations Center a plus Benefits/Perks

Competitive Salary Stock Options Full medical, dental & vision benefits Brand-
new office space bursting with tasty treats, games, and jogging/bike paths
Fully paid gym membership (for code-crushing forearms) Company-provided
CalTrain pass Lots of fun team events & outings Catered lunch 3 days a week

[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/badgeville/senior-operations-
en...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/badgeville/senior-operations-
engineer/dwkyM-VMur4OrQeJe4iefn)

If interested email engjobs@badgeville.com

------
vimeojobs
Vimeo – NY, NY and LA, CA

Check out all our jobs: [http://vimeo.com/jobs](http://vimeo.com/jobs)

\- PHP Engineers - NY

\- Search Engineer (Solr) - NY

\- Hadoop Data Engineer (Hive / HBase) - NY

\- API Engineer - NY

\- Site Reliability Engineer - NY

Non-Tech

\- Communications Director - NY

\- GM, Subscription Services - NY

\- Director of Strategic Sales – LA

\- Project Manager, Mobile – LA

\- Campaign Manager – NY

Stuff we use: PHP, Python, MySQL, Mongo, Redis, AWS, Solr, Hadoop, nginx,
node, Vertica. And pretty much any mobile platform.

Feel free to email our Tech Recruiter, tyler at vimeo dot com.

------
shad42
dotCloud - San Francisco, CA - Full-time, permanent -
[http://www.docker.io/](http://www.docker.io/)

We're building Docker, an open-source project to easily create lightweight,
portable, self-sufficient containers from any application. The same container
that a developer builds and tests on a laptop can run at scale, in production,
on VMs, bare metal, OpenStack clusters, public clouds and more.

\---

Convinced? Then fork the repo on github
([https://github.com/dotcloud/docker](https://github.com/dotcloud/docker)) and
have a look at the code. Not convinced? Then check the website
([http://www.docker.io/](http://www.docker.io/)), which contains more details,
demos, and screencasts. Excited about this? Then join our engineering team!

Your responsibilities will include:

* being a full-time contributor to the docker project, which means contributing patches, and reviewing and merging pull requests from the community;

* participate in product discussions, influence the roadmap, and take ownership and responsibility over new projects to make them happen.

You can qualify if you...:

* can read and write Go code (because docker itself is in Go);

* can read and write Python code (because many tools and services built around docker are in Python);

* are familiar with network protocols: the lower layers like IP, TCP, and UDP; and the higher layers like HTTP;

* have experience in scaling large applications;

* believe that writing unit and functional tests is important.

\---

Contact: Sam Alba <sam@dotcloud.com>

------
capkutay
WebAction (www.webaction.com) in Downtown Palo Alto - Full Time- Hiring Front
End Developers and Platform Engineers

Jobs@WebAction.com

WebAction is an enterprise infrastructure software company based in the Palo
Alto, providing a platform that will enable the next generation of real-time,
data driven applications. We crunch all types of mission critical data found
in enterprise companies and turn it in to real-time alerts and dashboards.

We offer a competitive salary, excellent benefits package, generous equity for
the right candidates, and (of course) a kitchen stocked with snacks and
drinks. If you want to join our cutting-edge team, grow as we do and share the
excitement of an early start-up environment please apply today. We're
currently hiring Front-end and Platform Engineers

Desired Skills & Experience for Front-end Position:

-JavaScript knowledge necessary

-Experience with HTML5/CSS3

-Experience with JavaScript frameworks (jQuery, Backbone, etc.)

-Experience or interest in learning visualization frameworks (d3, processing.js)

-Know how to build drag and drop web diagramming UIs (such as mxGraph, gliffy, drawio)

-Excellent communication skills, both written and oral

-Must be able to function well in an early stage startup environment

-Must be able to multi-task

Pluses:

-Experience in user interaction design and user experience

-Knowledge of back-end web frameworks

-iOS or Android experience

For the Platform Engineering position, we ask that you have experience writing
clean code in Java and have a strong desire and skills to implement a
scalable, highly optimized data processing infrastructure.

Skills you should have or at least be interested in learning: Large-scale
distributed systems, Highly available, highly scalable architectures, Hadoop
(MapReduce / Pig / Zookeeper), Data Serialization (Avro / Thrift / Protocol
Buffers), Bytecode generation and injection, NoSQL / BigData (MongoDB /
Cassandra / HBase), Real-time messaging (0MQ / Kestrel / Kafka or similar),
Real-time event processing, Continuous Queries

If this sounds like you, shoot us an e-mail at jobs@WebAction.com.

\-----

------
nckpark
Incomparable Things is looking for talented developers to grow our engineering
team as first employees. Our mission is to inspire adventures that get people
outside, active, and feeling alive. This drives our product as well as our
lifestyle. We follow our sense of adventure in travel, recreation, and work,
and are looking for teammates who do the same. We're fresh out of the Nike+
Accelerator powered by TechStars and are moving quickly towards launch.

Read more about our product here: [http://www.geekwire.com/2013/nike-
accelerator-spotlight-tote...](http://www.geekwire.com/2013/nike-accelerator-
spotlight-totem/)

We're looking for people with the following skills:

\- - -

iOS Developer w/ a Sixth Sense for UX You will be responsible for leading
development of our iOS application and contributing to product design and user
interface decisions.

You should have: * Experience building and launching native applications on
iOS. These should be available in the App Store or be personal projects that
you can share and demonstrate. * Experience building apps driven by web
services is a plus. * Strong user experience sensibilities. You will have
significant influence in defining interface and interactions. * The
flexibility to learn and implement new technologies. * The desire to
collaborate, move fast, and build something meaningful to you and to the
world.

\- - -

Rails Developer + Scalable Infrastructure Architect You will be responsible
for maintaining and continuing development of our web API as well as designing
our back end infrastructure to scale with growing demand.

You should have: * Significant experience developing web applications and
API's using Ruby on Rails. * Experience designing and scaling back end
infrastructure on AWS or equivalent cloud services. * Knowledge to manage and
optimize MySQL databases and queries * Experience in machine learning and
statistical analysis is a big plus. * The flexibility to learn and implement
new technologies. * The desire to collaborate, move fast, and build something
meaningful to you and to the world.

\- - -

We are offering competitive salary, meaningful equity, and the opportunity to
step into leadership positions as our company grows. Please contact
nick@incomparablethings.com with a short summary of your experience to start
the conversation and learn more about us.

~~~
mountaineer
How did you like Portland? Are you sticking around or are the positions in New
York?

------
jeremiahlee
Fitbit - SF and Boston - Full-time, permanent -
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oZJlXfwK&s=AddThis#.UgK-3eJfu...](https://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oZJlXfwK&s=AddThis#.UgK-3eJfuJY.hackernews)

Come help the world live happier and healthier!

Looking for engineers for: \- iOS \- Java backend \- senior frontend \-
embedded OS and firmware \- data science

------
pahko
What about TN Visa? It is really easy to get one.. mine is about to expire ...
would be great you let us know you can sponsor TN visa.

------
mdadgar
Campbell, CA - Full-time, permanent DB/Back-End Developer - Oscaro Products
Inc.

Like cars? Mobile devices? Startups?

We are looking for a Database/Back-End Engineer to build our cloud-based
database infrastructure.

[http://www.ziprecruiter.com/job/Database-
Developer/af829b4e/](http://www.ziprecruiter.com/job/Database-
Developer/af829b4e/)

We'd love to talk.

~~~
mdadgar
Job link updated to make job description non-lame:

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/38420/build-our-
cloud-...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/38420/build-our-cloud-based-
database-back-end-oscaro-products)

\- Mark

------
nbclark
DoubleDutch - San Francisco - Full-time
([http://doubledutch.me](http://doubledutch.me))

iOS, Android, Web

We're a rapidly growing startup building a mobile platform to change how
people interact at events and conferences.

We're looking for ambitious, self-motivated developers looking to bring world-
class native mobile apps to the enterprise.

nclark _at_ doubledutch.me

------
pgambling
PROS - Houston, TX Full-time - ([http://www.pros.com](http://www.pros.com))

Profitable, established, and rapidly growing company.

Check out our jobs page, [http://www.pros.com/company/working-
pros/](http://www.pros.com/company/working-pros/)

We're hiring all kinds of engineers and other related positions.

------
tylerlarson
Paperless Post - New York, NY -
[http://paperlesspost.com/jobs](http://paperlesspost.com/jobs)

We are activly looking for.. Web Developer Front-End Developer Office
Coordinator Acquisition Marketing Manager Visual Designer Graphic Designer
Operations Manager - PAPER Production Design Intern Associate Product Manager

------
Christine_Ren
Wiredcraft - Shanghai, China & San Fransisco - Full-time & Intern -
([http://www.wiredcraft.com](http://www.wiredcraft.com))

\-- Web developer --

We are a mix of specialists and jack-of-all-trades working on challenging
projects. We focus on technology, but are problem solvers before anything
else. Depending on your interests and skills, you may work on one of our
products (like devo.ps) or with our partners at Wiredcraft, building solutions
for the World Bank, the UN, CNN or MTV.

Either way you will be challenged on a day-to-day basis, working with cutting
edge technology within a great team. All of that out of our awesome Shanghai
office (yes, in China).

What we'd like you to have?

\- Serious programming skills. We're not focused on one technology in
particular (we can train you), but be prepared for a lot of Javascript:
node.js, express.js, backbone.js, marionette.js...

\- Passion for learning and shipping. We constantly challenge our own
positions on development and spend a good deal on experimenting with new
things, but at the end of the day we focus on shipping. We apply our own
flavor of scrum and encourage high participation and collaboration.

\- We could go on and on about all kinds of other traits that job ads usually
mention ("attention to detail", "team player"...), but we're convinced that if
you're good at what you do and love practicing your craft these are more or
less incidental.

\- Bonus points if you have experience with Open Source, UI and UX, data
visualization, DevOps, performance or scalability.

Why would you want to join our team?

\- You'll have great colleagues and work out of an awesome office in downtown
Shanghai, - You'll learn a ton, working with great technology on challenging
projects, * We'll make sure you have the right tools and throw in a few perks:
* A Macbook Air and additional displays, * A Ergohuman chair (or an exercise
ball if that's your thing), * Flexible hours (and no overtime), * Free snacks
and drinks, * Weekly team lunch and monthly team dinner,

Again, we're based in Shanghai, China. We're currently establishing our US
presence in San Francisco. Don't worry, we all speak English - French and
Chinese staff included.

Send us your Github profile at bot@wiredcraft.com or ping us on Twitter and
Weibo.

------
Christine_Ren
Wiredcraft - Shanghai, China & San Fransisco - Full-time & Intern -
([http://www.wiredcraft.com](http://www.wiredcraft.com))

\-- Web developer --

We are a mix of specialists and jack-of-all-trades working on challenging
projects. We focus on technology, but are problem solvers before anything
else. Depending on your interests and skills, you may work on one of our
products (like devo.ps) or with our partners at Wiredcraft, building solutions
for the World Bank, the UN, CNN or MTV.

Either way you will be challenged on a day-to-day basis, working with cutting
edge technology within a great team. All of that out of our awesome Shanghai
office (yes, in China).

What we'd like you to have?

\- Serious programming skills. We're not focused on one technology in
particular (we can train you), but be prepared for a lot of Javascript:
node.js, express.js, backbone.js, marionette.js...

\- Passion for learning and shipping. We constantly challenge our own
positions on development and spend a good deal on experimenting with new
things, but at the end of the day we focus on shipping. We apply our own
flavor of scrum and encourage high participation and collaboration.

\- We could go on and on about all kinds of other traits that job ads usually
mention ("attention to detail", "team player"...), but we're convinced that if
you're good at what you do and love practicing your craft these are more or
less incidental.

\- Bonus points if you have experience with Open Source, UI and UX, data
visualization, DevOps, performance or scalability.

Why would you want to join our team?

\- You'll have great colleagues and work out of an awesome office in downtown
Shanghai, \- You'll learn a ton, working with great technology on challenging
projects, * We'll make sure you have the right tools and throw in a few perks:
* A Macbook Air and additional displays, * A Ergohuman chair (or an exercise
ball if that's your thing), * Flexible hours (and no overtime), * Free snacks
and drinks, * Weekly team lunch and monthly team dinner, Again, we're based in
Shanghai, China. We're currently establishing our US presence in San
Francisco. Don't worry, we all speak English - French and Chinese staff
included.

Send us your Github profile at bot@wiredcraft.com or ping us on Twitter and
Weibo.

------
fjordan
rewardStyle, Full-time - Dallas, TX -
([https://www.rewardstyle.com/](https://www.rewardstyle.com/))

Engineers in rewardStyle's product development team are responsible for
developing key features for rewardStyle's state-of-the-art web and mobile
applications and services. Developers on any part of the stack are encouraged
to apply (front-end, back-end, middleware).

rewardStyle's international platform presents a number of challenges that
require intimate understanding of distributed web architectures and load
balancing, synchronous and asynchronous database clustering and replication,
algorithms, data structures, JavaScript development and libraries, DOM layout
and styling, as well as network security protocols and intrusion detection.

To qualify for this position, please present an example of your work that
would demonstrate your engineering skills to dev.jobs@rewardstyle.com

------
lstepnio
Bright House Networks, Systems Engineering - Tampa, Florida

I am hiring an senior level Engineer on our Systems Engineering team. The
candidate will have a strong UNIX background with a clear focus towards data-
center systems infrastructure.

If you think that you might be interested, send me a note telling me a little
about yourself. luke at my bright house com

------
luminousbit
Ruby on Rails Developer (REMOTE)

careers@chargify.com

Chargify.com is looking for a passionate Ruby on Rails Developer interested in
joining our dynamic team. Your mission? Help build our ground-breaking
recurring billing application developed by Grasshopper. We’re in an exciting
growth phase right now. Not only will you have a chance to make your mark as a
developer, but you’ll also get to work and interact with seasoned
professionals and entrepreneurs deeply committed to revolutionizing this
space.

Chargify's ideal Ruby on Rails Developer is a multi-faceted individual who
cares about the web and web standards, loves building apps using Rails, gets a
rush from pushing the envelope in usability and interactivity, feels great
when writing clean, well-tested code, and just "gets it" when it comes to
building for today's (and tomorrow's) web. Yup, a tall order, but at Chargify,
we only want the best.

Besides the right professional skills, how will you know if you're the right
fit for the Chargify team? Ask yourself--and be honest--are you fun, reliable,
loyal, and interested in advancing both yourself and your team? If you
answered in the affirmative, then you're on the right track. So, if you’re an
awesome Ruby on Rails Developer anywhere in the world, and you’re interested
in getting involved in an exciting project at the ground level, then we want
to hear from you.

Requirements

3+ years' experience building web applications Practical, demonstrable
experience in building web applications using Ruby on Rails Experience
building rich interactions with JavaScript/jQuery/AJAX Knowledge of relational
database design and SQL Thorough capabilities with (X)HTML and CSS Experience
with test- or behavior-driven development Strong knowledge of version control
systems (git) and application deployment Experience with testing frameworks
such as Test::Unit or RSpec Excellent communication and documentation skills
Self-motivated and self-managed Proven capability of working remotely Ability
to work in a fast paced, deadline driven, dynamic environment A passion for
the technologies of the web

Preferred Qualifications

Experience building billing applications (bonus) Experience in scaling web
applications Experience exposing and consuming web services Preference for
unobtrusive javascript Startup or small company experience Entrepreneurial
tendencies Open source contributions

Contact: careers@chargify.com

------
SocialAlex
San Francisco, CA; Full-time, permanent

<\--Ruby/ JavaScript Polyglot--> SocialChorus www.SocialChorus.com
\-----------------------------------------------

You: You are a Senior Software Developer interested in Ruby and JavaScript,
who enjoys being challenged daily and always wants to improve your programming
skills. You do agile (concentration in Extreme Programming), test-driven, and
pair programming to ensure you find great solutions quickly.

The Position: Our stack consists of two user-facing Rails applications with
Backbone on the client. We also have a series of services written in both
node.js and pure Ruby. This means our days are a combination of green-field
work and legacy code refactoring. A lot of our challenges are around managing
the asynchronicity of service-oriented architecture and we are starting to
have opinions about how to make that easier, as well as the young gems to
support those opinions:
[https://github.com/socialchorus/cumuli](https://github.com/socialchorus/cumuli),
[https://github.com/socialchorus/superbolt](https://github.com/socialchorus/superbolt).
We’re also starting to tackle our big data problem and our design is moving
more and more toward the hexagonal side of Rails.

Us: At SocialChorus, we want to invest in our devs and give them the
opportunity to become stronger by offering them courses, taking them to
conferences (in & out of the Bay Area), and bringing in industry gurus, like
Sandi Metz, to mentor the team.

We believe that people should be dedicated to their jobs, but also lead a
balanced work/personal life. Our development environment is casual, flexible
and full of people who are passionate about their job. The office is located
on one of the busiest streets in San Francisco, allowing access to various
cafes and places to grab a bite. We also have a stocked fridge and a never
ending shelf of snacks, so you will not go hungry.

Perks: Other than having all the fun stuff that a start up has, we also offer
great benefit packages. This is a full-time, salaried position offering stock
options, paid vacation, and benefits: medical, dental and 401k. The position
is located onsite at our office in San Francisco, CA. We actively promote
diversity and encourage all qualified candidates to apply.

If this sounds like your type of job and SocialChorus is the next place you
want to work, please send us an email at alexandra@socialchorus.com

------
Christine_Ren
Wiredcraft - Shanghai, China & San Fransisco - Full-time & Intern -
([http://www.wiredcraft.com](http://www.wiredcraft.com)) \--sales--

We're a fast growing team with a presence in Shanghai and SF helping startups,
Fortune 500 and governments tackle technological challenges. Our clients
include the United Nations, CNN, Nvidia, Popcap Games, Axel Springer and the
World Bank among others. We are working with cutting edge technology and at
scale. Part of our team is also working on our own product
([http://devo.ps](http://devo.ps)), building a SaaS solution to a very complex
and ambitious problem.

Our team is mostly composed of engineers and we are currently looking for
people to help us scale our sales effort. We are looking for both full time
and interns to join us starting now.

\----------

What you would do

Depending on your skills and interest, you would be involved with the
following sales responsibilities:

-Scale our existing sales channels, -Develop new sales channels, -Build up new partnerships, -Develop new business opportunities, Keep in mind that we provide both services and product, both of which you would likely get a chance to help us with.

\----------

What we expect from you

More than anything else, we are interested in hiring smart and motivated
people. You background is secondary (one of our staff used to be a fireman),
but it would be nice of you to:

-Not be an arse, -Have a broad understanding of our space (technology, data and large organizations), -Want to be challenged and learn (which probably imply failing at first), -Speak English fluently (native English speaker would be preferable). -Bonus points for people with experience in online sales and online marketing, especially with analytics tools.

Why joining us?

* Our clients rock. * Our team rocks. * We build awesome technology (not that you would care that much). * We take extremely good care of our colleagues. * We're very much a startup: you'll get to actually build stuff and take decisions, having an impact on the future of our company.

Send us your Github profile at bot@wiredcraft.com or ping us on Twitter and
Weibo. Want to know more? Check out
[http://wiredcraft.com](http://wiredcraft.com) and
[http://devo.ps](http://devo.ps).

------
beermann
StudyBlue is hiring in San Francisco, CA and Madison, WI. We're a small
startup with a big reach. Come help us improve education for millions of
students worldwide.

We're currently looking for a client-side application architect.

Send me an email at dale (at) studyblue (dot) com if you'd like to hear more.

------
arram
ZeroCater — San Francisco, CA — Local

We help companies build great cultures through shared meals.

We're hiring engineers and sales reps. If you're a foodie and want to work a
fun job with awesome people, drop us a line:

[https://zerocater.com/jobs](https://zerocater.com/jobs)

------
willyum
eCommHub - Atlanta, GA but flexible

TL;DR, we are hiring and we'd love to talk to you. Email us: jobs@ecommhub.com

Join the first 500 Startup-backed company in the Southeast.

A little about us:

At eCommHub, you will have the unique opportunity to tackle a variety of
meaningful technical challenges as we scale our SaaS product to automate
thousands more online stores. We’re taking the pain out of ecommerce and
revolutionizing the e-commerce supply chain by enabling online retailers to
outsource their fulfillment as easily as they can create a frontend for their
online store.

We use a service-oriented architecture with many independent services and
value testing. We iterate quickly and deploy often. Our design makes it easy
for you to own and grow your part of the product. As a developer, you’ll have
ownership of your projects and have a chance to build a strong developer
foundation at a young startup company.

\---------------Lead Ruby Developer-----------------

Requirements:

* Experience organizing and leading dev teams

* Extensive background in Ruby and Rails

* Comfortable collaborating with marketing, sales and management team.

* Experience supporting live production infrastructure, can put out fires under pressure when things go wrong

* Exposure to architectural patterns of a large, high-scale web application

* Experience migrating and scaling large amounts of data

* Experience designing, implementing, deploying, and maintaining complex online applications

* Database design experience in SQL and NoSQL

* Proficient in API Design

* Love tinkering with new technologies and frameworks

Some more details
([http://ecommhub.com/careers/](http://ecommhub.com/careers/))

\-------We're also looking for frontend and backend devs as well as those with
sales + marketing experience-------

------
adw
Palo Alto, CA – Full-time, permanent – Flipboard, Inc
([http://flipboard.com](http://flipboard.com))

tl:dr; go here, if you can do good stuff we want you:
[http://jobvite.com/m?34QnZgw1](http://jobvite.com/m?34QnZgw1) or email
andrew@flipboard.com

Flipboard's a social magazine. Millions of people daily use Flipboard to read
the world's media. We're best known for our tablet and mobile apps, on both
iOS and Android, but as of a little over a week ago, Flipboard magazines are
on the Web too:

[https://flipboard.com/section/new-number-order-
bynx9a](https://flipboard.com/section/new-number-order-bynx9a)
[https://flipboard.com/section/geometries-
bzd2Wr](https://flipboard.com/section/geometries-bzd2Wr)

Alongside all of that, we work with most of the leading publishers out there
and we're making serious investments in data. (That's what I work on; I'm the
product lead on recommendations.) We're kind of stealthily enormous; when it
comes down to it, we're aggregating most of the good content published on the
web every day. You like scale? We got scale. Languages; we do Java, Python,
C++ and Go for services, Javascript/node.js for Web, ObjC and Java for mobile.
We're using AWS heavily, and our backend stack includes
MySQL/HBase/Kafka/Storm/ElasticSearch/Hadoop.

We are looking for (deep breath...)

– Devops, mid-level and Head of Operations:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3SXoZgwX](http://jobvite.com/m?3SXoZgwX)

– Backend/systems developers to work on our core services (we call it Service
Engineering): [http://jobvite.com/m?3tYoZgwz](http://jobvite.com/m?3tYoZgwz)

– Android developers:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3PUnZgwQ](http://jobvite.com/m?3PUnZgwQ)

– iOS developers:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3fUnZgwg](http://jobvite.com/m?3fUnZgwg)

– Web developers:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3hYoZgwn](http://jobvite.com/m?3hYoZgwn)

– Engineers to work on our data collection/Hadoop/search infrastructure (come
work with me!): [http://jobvite.com/m?3xXoZgwC](http://jobvite.com/m?3xXoZgwC)

– Black-box QA testers:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3wZoZgwD](http://jobvite.com/m?3wZoZgwD)

– Product designers:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3zZoZgwG](http://jobvite.com/m?3zZoZgwG)

And more, so if you don't see you here, email me – andrew@flipboard.com.

On the benefits side: competitive salary, equity, 401k with company
contribution, really good medical/dental/vision/life insurance, subsidized
commute benefits, we don't track time off, most people work from home around
one day a week, we'll get you whatever equipment you want (though I'd be lying
if that doesn't usually wind up being a Cinema Display and a retina Mac Book
Pro, even if at least one of us runs Ubuntu on it...), and we're getting
terrifyingly competitive at ping pong. Also, as a bitter singleton, it
sometimes feels like half the company is having kids. We're _very_ family
friendly.

------
kellysutton
LayerVault — Engineers — Anywhere

kelly@layervault.com

------
nedzynski
_Krakow, Poland_ \- Base -
[http://getbase.com/careers/](http://getbase.com/careers/) \- Full Time

We're revolutionizing business software and making companies 10x more
productive.

Ruby, Python, iOS, Android, .NET, Devops, Security, DBA

------
kogus
Charleston, SC, contract to hire, Blackbaud (www.blackbaud.com). ASP.NET,
VB.NET, and T-SQL mostly. Good benefits, with very good work from home
policies (including going fully remote and living wherever you want, after the
contract period is over).

~~~
felideon
How long is the contract period? :)

------
drrisch
\-- Knewton is hiring in engineering and data science in Union Square, NYC. --

We are the world's leading adaptive learning technology provider with the
mission of bringing personalized education to the world. Drop me a line to
talk more! DR@Knewton.com

------
ayers
Who we are: [http://www.intelligentreach.com](http://www.intelligentreach.com)

Intelligent Reach is a market leading on-line Digital marketing agency and
technology vendor. Through direct client relationships with leading retailers
such as Debenhams, House Of Fraser, Argos, Shop Direct, Carphone Warehouse,
Halfords and through top media agency partnerships Intelligent Reach manages
and optimises over £3bn in client revenue across Shopping Comparison,
Affiliates, Marketplaces (eBay, Amazon and Play), Paid Search and Display
channels. Intelligent Reach now has over 75 clients in the UK, US, Germany,
France and Australia and is growing at a phenomenal rate.

==================================

Currently looking to fill two roles:

Victoria London, UK | Full-time | QA Developer

 _You will work closely with the QA Project Manager and development team to
ensure delivery of high quality work. You will be working on new and exciting
projects using the latest Microsoft Technologies. This position is open to all
experience levels as we are looking for the right person above all else. You
will have the help and support to learn new skills on the job._

 _Tools you will be using C# .Net 4.5 | Microsoft Coded UI Tests | TFS 2012 |
PowerShell | MSBuild_

==================================

Victoria London, UK | Full-time | Software Developer (Full stack, with main
focus on the front end)

 _You will be working directly on our client tools and platform. You will need
to be comfortable switching from JavaScript to C# to SQL to MDX to get the job
done. Most of the work in this role will be front end focused but you will
need to be able to work on all the layers and implement these along the way._

 _Advantageous to have experience with SQL Server Analysis Server and MDX
queries._

 _JavaScript | jQuery | HighCharts | TypeScript | ASP MVC 4 | C# .Net 4.5 | MS
SQL Server 2012| SSAS | SSIS | MS Testing Framework | TFS 2012_

==================================

Applying:

When applying please put in the subject which job you are applying for.
Developer HN Aug 2013 or QA Developer HN Aug 2013

jobs@intelligentreach.com

I am one of the developers you will be working with, so please feel free to
contact me personally with any questions or to find out more about the roles.
steve.ayers@intelligentreach.com

edit: formatting

------
acak
We're an as yet unannounced enterprise software start up at 1871, Chicago, IL
looking for a full-time developer with experience in one of the following:

\- Python / Flask / GAE

\- AngularJS / Coffeescript / LESS

Email: hn [dot] august [dot] 2013 [at] creatle [dot] com

------
twovi
Austin TX, Overland Park KS - Codero Hosting

[http://www.codero.com/](http://www.codero.com/)

[http://www.codero.com/company/careers/](http://www.codero.com/company/careers/)

------
devinfoley
IFTTT - [https://ifttt.com/jobs](https://ifttt.com/jobs) \- San Francisco, CA

==================================

IFTTT is looking for engineers to help build the next generation of its
platform. This is a unique opportunity to contribute to the core architecture
of one of the web’s most innovative and exciting services. You’ll get to work
on challenging technical problems alongside a small but driven group of
developers, and play a key role in shaping both the product and team culture.

IFTTT’s mission is to help people to create connections between the services
and devices they use every day. We’ve built a system that enables users to set
up simple “if this, then that”-style recipes, which allow activity from one
web service to trigger activity in another. The current system supports over
60 unique services and runs nearly a hundred million recipe-handling tasks per
day, and we plan to dramatically expand on our flexibility and scalability.
Under the hood, this translates to building a platform that can talk to and
move data between virtually any API you can think of, all in realtime and at
massive scale.

We're well funded, and we work hard to do right by our employees. New hires at
IFTTT enjoy competitive salary and equity, full benefits, sane work schedules,
and a flexible vacation policy. Much more than that, we offer interesting,
deep projects and an amazing team experience. We operate on the philosophy
that the best job perk is fantastic teammates, and to this end we’ve assembled
a staff of intensely curious, well-rounded, talented people who happen to be
great engineers. We’re hoping you can be the next one.

==================================

Mobile Engineer

Earlier this month we released our first mobile app, IFTTT for iPhone
([https://ifttt.com/mobile](https://ifttt.com/mobile)). The response has been
overwhelmingly positive (Editor's Choice, #1 Productivity). We're looking for
talented mobile developers who can help us continue to innovate on iPhone, as
well as bringing IFTTT to new platforms (Android, wearable computing, embedded
systems, etc).

==================================

Platform Engineer

We’re hoping to find candidates who speak fluently about distributed
architectures, databases, and ops, who enjoy rolling up their sleeves and
writing code at all levels of the stack, and who have the confidence and depth
of knowledge to take ownership of long-term projects. IFTTT currently runs on
a polyglot mix of technologies, including EC2, Rails, Node.js, MySQL, Redis,
Memcached, and Chef. Experience with these is a big plus, but we’re constantly
evolving, and we value creative problem-solving and desire to learn over
domain knowledge.

------
kevbo
Evanston, IL - Full Time (onsite), Permanent

Ruby Engineer at Leapfrog Online
([http://www.leapfrogonline.com/](http://www.leapfrogonline.com/))

Leapfrog Online, an Evanston, IL-based direct digital marketing company, is
seeking a Ruby Software Engineer to build and maintain high-traffic web sites
using the Rails web framework for Leapfrog Online business units. This
position makes extensive use of open source software to solve interesting
problems. Scrum is practiced in all of our development teams, but we don’t
require previous experience in Agile methodologies.

Are you a self-starter that holds high performance goals? Are you high energy
and adaptable with an entrepreneurial mind-set? Can you successfully manage
multiple projects simultaneously? Are you a good communicator who works well
in teams? Do you have experience with open-source software or programming in
Ruby? Are you able to recognize patterns in application behavior based off
experiences with web-based technologies? If so, we are looking for you!

Responsibilities:

\- Building and maintaining high-traffic web sites using the Rails web
framework \- Participating in project planning to review user stories,
wireframes, and product specifications and applying them to your software
designs \- Presenting your ideas and demonstrating your work to technical and
non-technical audiences in writing and in person. \- Working with other team
members to pair on programming and perform regular code reviews \-
Troubleshooting and advising on solutions to complex software issues \-
Developing automated test cases and test suites to ensure initial and ongoing
quality in our software

Qualifications:

\- Bachelor’s degree and 2 or more years’ experience relating to web-based
software development using open source technologies \- Real-world experience
using Ruby application frameworks (such as Rails) to build high-traffic web
sites and applications \- Thorough understanding of common web application
concepts and technologies, such as HTTP, SSL, XML and associated technologies,
content management concepts, public-key cryptography, application and data
security and privacy issues, and basic TCP/IP networking \- Non-trivial
experience with any SQL-based RDBMS (PostgreSQL experience is especially
useful) \- Comfortable in the world of HTML, CSS and JavaScript \- Knowledge
of version control systems (especially Git)

For more information and to apply:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oBOpXfwv&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oBOpXfwv&s=Hacker_News)

------
solost
Silverback Marketing

Established in 2007 and based in Phoenix, Arizona, Silverback Marketing is a
boutique online marketing firm focused on online customer acquisition through
search marketing and other related disciplines. The ideal candidate would be
local, however, because this position can be executed remotely we are open to
considering candidates outside of the greater Phoenix area.

We are currently seeking an experienced Search Engine Optimization Specialist
with at least 2 years of experience at an agency or as an in-house SEO working
for an established company. This is a hands on position that requires the
candidate to be involved in every step of the optimization process for
multiple clients.

Qualifications:

2+ years of experience in SEO with an agency or as an in-house SEO Specialist

A full understanding of all core SEO skills (keyword research, technical
audits, etc.) and associated tool sets Extremely organized and deadline drive

Comfortable playing execution roles, as well as driving strategy

Ability to develop, explain, and execute complex SEO strategies

Comfortable managing client relationships over the phone and in person

Strong grasp of Google Analytics and other web analytics platforms (i.e.
Omniture)

Ability to analyze reports and communicate findings

Ability to measure the effectiveness of strategy rankings, traffic,
conversion) on client goals

Advanced understanding of Excel

Solid understanding of technical SEO (JavaScript, CSS, etc.)

Full awareness of industry trends and comfortable blogging about your opinions
on them

Strong written and editorial skills

Inbound link analysis and acquisition experience a plus

Paid search marketing knowledge and experience a plus

What Silverback Provides:

Work from your home office 90% of the time or more

A flexible work schedule

The ability to improve your skill set working with in-house experts and
attending trade events

Competitive salary

Quarterly financial bonuses based on the overall

performance of the company

Health Insurance

Generous sick pay and vacation time

We are also seeking a Paid Search Marketing Specialist as well.

Please send a resume and cover letter to roderick@silverbackmarketing.com

------
coleparker
Mobee - Boston, MA PM, iOS, Web Dev, Designer.

Check out our careers page.
[http://www.getmobee.com/careers](http://www.getmobee.com/careers)

------
offsky
Toodledo.com, San Diego, CA Full-time
[http://www.toodledo.com/info/jobs.php](http://www.toodledo.com/info/jobs.php)

------
paulormg
Chaordic Systems
([http://www.chaordicsystems.com](http://www.chaordicsystems.com)) -
Florianópolis, Brazil | Full-time, intern, work permit (H1B-equivalent) and
relocation assistance provided.

Chaordic is a fast-growing but already established Brazilian startup leading
the field of online recommendations in Brazil. We currently serve tens of
millions users and billions of requests per month from all over Brazil. Sounds
interesting? We're hiring passionate and fun people from all over the world.
:-) We're also open for internships of master and PhD students.

We have a multidisciplinary and diverse team, composed of engineers, computer
scientists, designers and researchers in the fields of artificial
intelligence, mathematics and user experience. Want to work with the latest
distributed systems, big data, cloud computing and artificial intelligence
technologies? Have a look in some of our open positions:

\- Full Stack Developer
([https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/21194/](https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/21194/))

\- Big Data Scientist
([https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/10317](https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/10317))

\- Back End Developer
([https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/20345/](https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/20345/))

\- Front End Developer
([https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/20350/](https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/20350/))

Other positions and application available @
[https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/](https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/)

Lots of nice perks including free food, health and dental care, a fun office
and startup-like atmosphere in one of Brazilian top surfing and ecotourism
destinations, Florianópolis:
[http://brazilecojourneys.com/about_florianopolis.php](http://brazilecojourneys.com/about_florianopolis.php)

Still interested? :) Have a look in our new office, with a complete BAR with
beer fridge, video games, pool and poker tables, located in the coolest
neighborhood in town:
[http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.506441866066436.107...](http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.506441866066436.107..).

Want to know a bit more about us or have any questions? drop me a note on
paulo.motta ^at* chaordicsystems.com

Cheers!

Paulo

------
polyfractal
Elasticsearch is hiring! Most of our positions are location-independent
(remote), but a few are for the Los Altos area.

Generic Hiring page:
[http://elasticsearch.com/about/jobs/](http://elasticsearch.com/about/jobs/)

\------------------------------------------ About Elasticsearch
------------------------------------------

We build an open source search and real-time analytics engine. Elasticsearch
is built on top of Lucene, so it benefits from the amazing capabilities that
Lucene brings to information retrieval and general search. Elasticsearch is
distributed right out of the box and is designed to scale horizontally -
sharding, dynamic cluster resizing, transparent search routing.

The company is almost entirely distributed. I live in Charleston, SC - my
colleagues live in Amsterdam, Prague, Barcelona, Bucharest, Nashville, Atlanta
and San Francisco. The talent at this company is truly amazing, I feel like a
small fish in a very big pond every day. And it's a great feeling, I've
learned so much since joining the company.

If you want to get in with a company that is making waves, learn from truly
excellent developers about distributed systems, then Elasticsearch is the
place for you.

Ok, enough gushing. Here are the positions (I've never made a job ad before,
I'm just a dev...if you have questions let me know!):

\------------------------------------------ Front-end Developer [Los Altos]
------------------------------------------

Our sites are built in WordPress (yeah, sorry...) and we need someone that is
capable of building custom features, managing scalability/performance and can
generally mash WP into submission. For example, we have a custom plugin that
imports Jekyll docs from Github and converts them to WP pages.

* Strong experience in PHP, WordPress customization, HTML5/CSS3, JS

* Rapid prototyping of our two web properties

* Build landing pages to support marketing campaigns

* Responsible for performance, scalability, latency on client, etc.

Email zachary.tong@elasticsearch.com with a resume or portfolio, I'll send
back some more details.

\------------------------------------------ UI/Visualization developer
[Remote] ------------------------------------------

A problem with "big data" is that it is often very hard to visualize. We are
working on ways to make data more manageable, and are looking for someone to
take a lead role in developing/creating new visualizations.

* Strong JS developer (framework agnostic, although we do have a lot of Angular and Ember folks here)

* Experience with a visualization framework (ideally D3)

* Worked with large amounts of data, and be capable of transforming this data into a visualization

* Portfolio would be great!

Email jobs@elasticsearch.com

\------------------------------------------ Distributed Systems Developer
[Remote] ------------------------------------------

Distribution and management of data across a cluster is what defines
Elasticsearch. We are looking for someone who will own this part of the core
product and work to improve our distributed model. Ideally the candidate will
have previously implemented Paxos, RAFT, Zookeeper or some other distributed
algorithm.

* Strong Java programming skills

* Experience with distributed systems, node communication and management

* Knowledge, use or development of cluster management algorithms like Paxos, RAFT, and Apache Zookeeper

Email jobs@elasticsearch.com

[http://elasticsearch.com/job/distributed-systems-software-
en...](http://elasticsearch.com/job/distributed-systems-software-engineer/)

\------------------------------------------ .Net Developer [Remote]
------------------------------------------

We have programmers working in many different languages (Python, Ruby, PHP,
etc) but are lacking .Net. We are looking for a dev to take the lead on all
things .Net

* Innovate and lead our .NET development efforts and contribute to technical architecture, design, code, and test areas that you own.

* Collaborate with other development teams, quality engineering team, and documentation team to execute on product deliverables.

* Evangelism of our product to the .NET community at large.

Email jobs@elasticsearch.com

[http://elasticsearch.com/job/net-software-
engineer-2/](http://elasticsearch.com/job/net-software-engineer-2/)

\------------------------------------------ Java Software Developer [Remote]
------------------------------------------

Catchall job category. Are you a great Java programmer? Have you worked with
Elasticsearch before? You should apply! We are always looking for more core
developers.

Email jobs@elasticsearch.com

[http://elasticsearch.com/job/software-
developer/](http://elasticsearch.com/job/software-developer/)

\------------------------------------------ Support Manager [Remote]
------------------------------------------

* Insuring customer issues are resolved within our committed service level agreements.

* Drive market-leading customer satisfaction rates, with proactive engagement of unsatisfied customers to ensure issues resolved.

* Build out the internal team, tools, and processes to optimize an efficient and effective support structure. * Develop real-time metrics, which track performance of the support organization.

* Maintain strong relationships with our technical team for the delivery of support, and sales team in the selling our support products.

Email jobs@elasticsearch.com

[http://elasticsearch.com/job/support-
manager/](http://elasticsearch.com/job/support-manager/)

~~~
elbear
I want to congratulate you for the formatting of your post. It's very easy to
skim through.

~~~
polyfractal
Thanks! It took me a few revisions...it's surprisingly hard to make a clear
set of job listings with just ascii text.

On a related note, if you are semi interested in the Web Dev position but
think "pfft, wordpress?", we are open to ditching WP entirely and rolling an
in-house site/CMS depending on how persuasive you are ;)

------
sudhanshu80
Team available for remote development
[http://lemonbag.com/](http://lemonbag.com/)

------
Kickmr
reddit - Salt Lake City front end and back end developers
[http://redditgifts.com/blog/view/redditgifts-hiring-three-
pe...](http://redditgifts.com/blog/view/redditgifts-hiring-three-people/)

------
sugnid
Rap Genius - Brooklyn, NY - [http://rapgenius.com](http://rapgenius.com)

jobs@rapgenius.com

Building the "Internet Talmud" to annotate and explain the world's primary
source text

    
    
      * Front-end developer with an eye for design (UI/UX/CSS/jQuery)
      * iOS Developer (you know, iOS)
      * Full stack software engineer (Rails)
    

Over the past few years, Rap Genius has gone from tiny side-project to one of
the biggest music sites on the internet. We’ve raised 15 mil from some pretty
dope investors and grown to employ some of the most talented devs this world
has ever seen. We’re expanding from explaining rap into ALL OF TEXT, starting
with poetry, rock, and news. Now were looking for genius full-stack web and
iOS developers to help build the “Internet Talmud”, the one platform for
explaining the world’s primary source texts.

Why would you want to work for us?

    
    
      * One of the fastest-growing sites on the internet, SERIOUSLY THIS IS BASED ON
        ACTUAL NUMBERS.
      * Tiny, quick-shipping team with a ton of autonomy – so you never think to yourself:
        “what did i accomplish this year/month/30 seconds ago?”
      * A development and design agenda that is led by developers and designers –
        so no marketing or product people telling you how the image carousel should work.
      * Gym in building, free food, sweet benefits, whatever computer you want, more
        money than your last job, equity, etc.
      * Live in New York, where a new restaurant is born every 1.5 seconds!
    

A little about the dev team:

    
    
      * Seven people total: five backend, one front-end/design, and one TOTALLY
        SICK intern.
      * Independently led projects.
      * We iterate quickly and push code to production constantly.
        We're not afraid to put the "first draft" of a feature in production
        to see how it behaves in the wild before perfecting it.
      * Projects and priorities are determined communally (usually over burritos).
      * Ruby on Rails via Heroku + Sass, Compass, jQuery, Git, and more!
    

More about the positions:

Are you a boss front-end developer with an eye for design? Hit us up. A bomb
iOS developer who wants to build the Rap Genius iPhone app from the ground up?
An experienced and creative full-stack Rails engineer? We’ve been waiting for
you. Send us your deets.

Interested? Hit us up at jobs@rapgenius.com with:

    
    
      * Your name and online identity – i.e., your Twitter, Github, blog,
        Stack Overflow account, personal website, etc.
        The more info the better.
      * Location – you can’t get the true RG cult effect working remotely, so only apply
        if you live in NYC or are willing to relocate.
        Our office is in Williamsburg.
      * Educational background and/or most recent job
      * A little bit about your technical background,
        including something brief about what you like
        and dislike about the technologies you’ve used.
      * If you come in for an interview, you’ll start by making a short
        technical presentation to the team and taking their questions.
        What will you present?
      * THE MOST IMPORTANT: What have you built online that you’re proud of?

------
sanj
Boston, MA and Palo Alto, CA, FT, permanent: TripAdvisor.

Help build the HHGTTG.

------
lewisflude
East London, England — Tech Lead – Enthuse.me

Enthuse.me is a simple, elegant service that lets you showcase the best of
your expertise in the most effective way – by cutting out the noise.

Give your online presence real focus and take people straight to the very best
of what you do via your Enthuse.me profile.

# About the company

We’re a young Silicon Roundabout start-up, passionate about intuitive UX,
clean design, indestructible code and creating a truly useful product…

As a small, super-focussed team we thrive on generating ideas, pulling them
apart, throwing away half the bits and putting them back together in leaner,
meaner ways. We like to experiment, build, test and we’re constantly striving
to be simpler, more elegant and more effective in the way we work. We want the
same for everything we build.

The company was founded from the corner of someone else’s office at the start
of 2012 by tech entrepreneur Dan Jacobs, whose previous exploits saw him
surfing the first dot.com wave and working for the likes of Virgin.com,
Lastminute.com and BBC Online before developing and launching the hugely
successful Prime Card for IDT Global.

We’re now based in our own premises in the heartland of London’s bustling
Shoreditch tech community, eating falafels on Fridays and drinking a lot of
tea.

# What we're looking for:

We are looking for a senior developer who has experience architecting and
building scalable, maintainable systems to join our team. The candidate will
be taking on the role of tech lead, managing a close-knit team of developers
and working alongside designers and a product manager to a create a compelling
product.

Responsibilities of the candidate will include: \- managing a small team of
developers \- implementing development best practices \- day to day
development of the application \- making architecture and technology choices -
recruiting other developers

# Requirements:

\- Proven experience building and maintaining great web applications \- Solid
knowledge of, and experience implementing, development best practice
methodologies: TDD, OO design, refactoring. \- Ability to work full stack web
application development including complex JavaScript front ends. \- Experience
of agile and lean development practices.

Previous experience with the following technology is required:

\- Ruby & Ruby on Rails a. Rspec b. Cucumber \- JavaScript (Coffeescript) a.
jQuery b. Client side MV* framework (Ember.js / Backbone / Knockout) c.
Jasmine \- Postgres \- Heroku \- Git \- Jenkins

To apply, please send your Github username and CV to info@enthuse.me

------
ryguytilidie
Optimizely - San Francisco, CA - Fulltime, Permanant. Intern/H1-B okay as
well.

Optimizely is a website optimization platform. We enable businesses to show
the right thing to the right person at the right time.

Our first product makes A/B Testing easy. In 2 years we’ve grown to become #1
in the category with 4,000+ paying customers including Starbucks, Disney, and
Marketo. We're profitable and our revenue is growing 400% year-over-year.

Join us in our mission to empower businesses to make better data-driven
decisions.

About the Job:

We have scale: 4,000+ customers (including 100 of the top websites in the
world); 15 billion server requests/month You’ll work on our amazing visual
editor - a cutting edge tool that is the core of our product - and will enable
it to do even more awesome things for our customers Work in small teams, in a
continuous integration environment; we’re fast and nimble: 1-2 deployments
every day

About Us:

You’ll work on our amazing visual editor - a cutting edge tool that is the
core of our product - and will enable it to do even more awesome things for
our customers.

Requirements:

A track record of being able to ship product, independently and/or as part of
a small team A strong body of prior front end work, including significant
projects written in JavaScript Mastery of JavaScript; expertise in most of the
following technologies, and proficiency in all of them: jQuery, CSS, HTML5,
AJAX, Google Closure tools Deep understanding of closures, prototypal
inheritance, DOM manipulation, HTTP, web security, cross browser compatibility
challenges

Bonus Points:

Passionate about front end technologies, you have a curiosity that motivates
you to experiment and keep on top of technical trends Practitioner of
progressive enhancement, and responsive UI design Good at debugging using dev
consoles, firebug, firecookie, or any of your favorite tools Fearless - you’ll
tackle a massive JavaScript codebase, and are willing to prototype crazy,
awesome ideas Perks:

Free city-wide Gym membership at any Crunch Fitness. Free Clipper Card to pay
for your commute from anywhere in the bay area. Catered in-office lunch and
dinner on weekdays. Full medical insurance with very low co-pay and
deductible. HMO, PPO, and HSA options available. Full dental coverage
including orthodontics. Full vision coverage including contacts. Dependents
100% covered for medical, dental, and vision. Unlimited vacation policy. 401k
benefit. Top-of-the-line MacBook Pro or MacBook Air and 30" monitor. Working
with a great team and having a huge impact!

If you're interested, please shoot me an email at Ryan.Jordan@optimizely.com!

------
RichardPrice
San Francisco, CA. Full time.

Academia.edu is a social platform for academics to share research papers. The
company's mission is to accelerate the world's research. 3.7m academics have
joined Academia.edu, and over 300k join each month.

Many people believe that science is too closed, and too slow. We are trying to
make science faster and more open. There are 4 things we are trying to achieve
with Academia.edu:

\- Instant distribution. Right now there is a 12 month time-lag between
submitting a paper to a journal, and the paper being published. We need to
make publishing a button, and the distribution of scientific ideas instant.

\- Better peer review. Currently two people peer review a paper, which is too
small a sample size. With 50,000 people worldwide in a research community like
Machine Learning, or breast cancer, what 2 people think is not statistically
significant. We need a broader-based peer review process, one that surfaces
the opinions from the entire scientific community.

\- Data-sets. Scientists don't share their data-sets right now. The data
remains stuck on their hard-drives. The main reason for this is a lack of
incentives for the scientists to share their data. We need to introduce the
right reputation mechanisms in science to facilitate the sharing of data. -

\- Open access. We need to bring about a world where a villager in India has
the same access to the world’s scientific output as a professor in Harvard.
When you open up access to the world’s scientific literature to the 2.5
billion people who are online right now, magical things can happen.

We're a 12-person engineering-driven team based in downtown San Francisco.
Technologies we use include Rails, PostgreSQL, Redis, Varnish, Solr,
Memcached, and Mongodb.

We have raised $6.7 million from Spark Capital, True Ventures, Mark
Shuttleworth (founder of Ubuntu), and others.

We are looking to hire software engineers to help build a faster and more open
science.

There is more information about the company on our hiring page, at
[http://academia.edu/hiring](http://academia.edu/hiring). There is more on
TechCrunch about our mission here [http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/05/the-
future-of-peer-review/](http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/05/the-future-of-peer-
review/) (The Future of Peer Review) and here
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/03/the-future-of-the-
scientifi...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/03/the-future-of-the-scientific-
journal-industry/) (Reputation Metrics in Science)

We will handle re-location, including visas. We are not currently hiring
remote employees.

If you are interested to learn more, please email Richard Price at richard
[at] academia.edu.

------
r4vik
London, UK - Pitchup.com - Python Developers

===================================

We're looking for Python developers (one senior, one more junior) at our
start-up in Chiswick, west London
[http://www.pitchup.com](http://www.pitchup.com) \- we sell pitches at around
600 campsites in the UK, France and Ireland.

We receive around 60,000 visits per day, up 200% since last summer, and around
5,000 bookings per week. After celebrating our fourth birthday last Monday,
we'll be expanding into new markets during the autumn/winter.

Our small team of developers work mainly in Python and Django, achieving
multiple awards and great reviews for ease of use and speed
[http://www.reviewcentre.com/Travel-Agents/Pitchup-com-www-
pi...](http://www.reviewcentre.com/Travel-Agents/Pitchup-com-www-pitchup-com-
reviews_1369575) Behind the scenes we've built some pretty nice features to
help campsite owners manage their vacancies and encourage them to sign up.

Pitchup.com was cited at the recent W3C/ODI/OKF Open Data on the Web event
[http://www.w3.org/2013/04/odw/](http://www.w3.org/2013/04/odw/) : we're
aiming to go beyond the typical travel site by integrating POIs like public
transport, tourist attractions and pubs. We were also among the early users of
Twitter's recently-launched product cards and autocomplete.

We're looking for a couple of people to work on things like payments,
international expansion, testing and personalisation, mobile and geo (backend
stack is Python / Django / Postgres / Celery / nginx / S3).

The business is profitable and was founded in 2009 by former lastminute.com
staff with a background in the holiday park sector. We're regularly featured
in the national press, and our lively, friendly team is based at the Barley
Mow Centre off Chiswick High Road in west London.

Please drop me a line if you're interested in more information, or apply at
[http://www.pitchup.com/jobs](http://www.pitchup.com/jobs) .

Requirements

    
    
        * Expert in Python, with knowledge of at least one Python web framework (ideally Django)
        * Good PostgreSQL experience
        * Very strong JavaScript skills
        * Familiarity with Linux server environments
        * Willingness to undertake sysadmin work
        * Some remote working is possible, and some on-call evenings and weekends will be required
    
    
        

See our Stack Overflow page for office and team pics:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/pitchup-
com/](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/pitchup-com/) .

Contact info

* Apply: [http://www.pitchup.com/jobs](http://www.pitchup.com/jobs)

* Telephone: 0208 123 4450

* No full-time telecommuting

* No headhunters!

------
ladon86
ClassDojo

FULLTIME in SAN FRANCISCO, CA

ClassDojo is used by over 15mm teachers and students to manage behavior in the
classroom, using real time feedback and rewards that can also be shared with
parents. We're an edtech startup with funding some of the biggest names in the
valley (Jeff Clavier, Ron Conway, General Catalyst, Mitch Kapor...), and we're
one of the fastest growing education companies of all time. We're the only
non-YC company that Paul Graham has ever invested in. We've built a product
that makes a real difference and gets huge engagement with millions of kids,
and we're about to take it to the next level, hopefully with you on board. We
have a strong team, an extremely comfortable and relaxed environment and great
salary + benefits. If you're a strong hacker who wants to use JavaScript to
change the world, apply here:

    
    
      --------------------------
    
      https://classdojo.wufoo.com/forms/join-classdojo/  
    
      --------------------------    

Or email jobs@classdojo.com. You can read about the work and environment here:
[http://www.classdojo.com/jobs](http://www.classdojo.com/jobs)

\--------------------------

We're particularly looking for:

    
    
      * Backend API Architect/Engineer
    

\--------------------

What's the role?

\--------------------

At the core of ClassDojo is a node.JSON API built on node.js which makes use
of multiple services and handles hundreds of requests per second. We have
native clients for iOS, Android and even Windows Desktop, and a rich
JavaScript web client, and all of these consume the same API.

You'll work on architecting the API and implementing an internal node.js
framework which bakes in resource sharing and permissions, provides realtime
notifications and events to our clients, and which offloads CPU intensive
tasks to asynchronous offline processes.

Throughout you'll be designing a beautiful API that is used by developers
every day, you'll be solving difficult architecture and distributed systems
problems, and you'll be a part of an important company shaping educational
outcomes for millions of kids in America and worldwide.

\--------------------

What skills are we looking for?

\--------------------

* Relevant experience in designing or maintaining a mature API is important to us. This could be through work at a prior company or through your personal projects or open-source work. We'd really like to see an example of an API you've worked on. We know every API has warts, but that's fine - we look forward to discussing the trade-offs you had to make.

* Experience working on a production system or some type of live product is important.

* An educational background in Computer Science or Math is preferred but not essential.

Is this you? Apply here: [https://classdojo.wufoo.com/forms/join-
classdojo/](https://classdojo.wufoo.com/forms/join-classdojo/)

~~~
DonPellegrino
> Is this you?

Yes! That's exactly me! Unfortunately, I'm unable to submit the form as both
the Resume file upload and the Role drop down list return errors upon
submission.

Role error when selecting Backend API Architect: This field is required.
Please enter a value.

Resume error when trying to upload a PDF: Please reattach this file:<filename>

------
hurdleress
Counsyl: Medicine is now a software problem. Join us to write code that
matters.

Software Engineer - South San Francisco, CA - Full-time

Counsyl's goal is to make the human genome practically useful for life-
altering decisions. Over the last few years, we’ve grown from a Stanford dorm
room to become one of the largest clinical genome centers in the world. Our
pre-pregnancy genetic test is now prescribed by physicians for more than 2.5%
of all births in the United States.

TechCrunch covered Counsyl at our recent tech talk:
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/23/counsyl/](http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/23/counsyl/)

Watch our tech talk "Genomics at Web Scale"
[https://vimeo.com/63141778](https://vimeo.com/63141778)

The cost of sequencing human genomes is plunging - over 5x faster than the
cost of computing; the potential impact on preventive healthcare and the
medical landscape is boundless. The science is there but the scale isn't.
That's where Counsyl comes in. We are building the technology platform to make
genomics useful and accessible to everyone.

Software is at the heart of Counsyl

The vast majority of our operations are powered by our own custom-built
infrastructure on a Python/Django/Postgres stack, from ordering to lab
processing to billing. We’re building new tools, new workflows, and new
infrastructure to solve the challenging problems of a technology startup
involved with not just bits, but also interconnected physical components like
lab robotics and patient samples.

Don’t be intimidated if you don’t have a genomics background; solving these
problems fundamentally requires software solutions. We’re looking for the best
and brightest software engineers — strong generalists with solid CS
fundamentals and practical software engineering intuition — to help us scale
up genomics to billions of users.

Prerequisites:

\- Working towards a BS, MS or PhD in Computer Science (or equivalent
experience) \- Strong software engineering fundamentals: design, testing,
version control \- Significant independent programming experience as
demonstrated by a GitHub account, personal web page or prior internships.

We like to see experience with:

\- Python, Django, CoffeeScript, Backbone.js, Bootstrap, HTML5, CSS \- NumPy,
SciPy, scikit-learn \- Relational database systems, such as PostgreSQL \-
Unix, Git, and other command line tools

What you'll do:

\- Move fast without breaking things :) \- Start in the areas you're familiar
with, and grow to work on the full stack \- Work closely with a small, tight-
knit team \- Develop algorithms and code for all aspects of clinical genomics,
from machine learning to supply chain optimization to insurance billing \-
Quite literally save lives with your keyboard

Perks:

\- Competitive compensation and benefits \- Generous equity package in a fast-
growing startup \- Catered meals every day plus a fully stocked kitchen \- On-
site gym access to work it off \- Dry cleaning and laundry service

Apply Today!

Full-Time Software Engineer: [https://www.counsyl.com/jobs/software-
engineer/](https://www.counsyl.com/jobs/software-engineer/)

Product Design: [https://www.counsyl.com/jobs/product-design-web-
htmlcss/](https://www.counsyl.com/jobs/product-design-web-htmlcss/)

We have other positions in Sales, in our Genome Center and in Operations.
Check them out at jobs.counsyl.com

------
emcienjobs
Emcien - Vinings, GA (Atlanta) - Full-time, Permanent - Frontend Engineer

Emcien offers a suite of analytical applications that reveal patterns in data
streams and actionable tasks for fun and profit. Emcien's analytics are based
on innovative technology that leverages proprietary graph algorithms to
eliminate the need for tedious data modeling and long implementation cycles.
Our stack is primarily Ruby/Rails, Coffeescript/Backbone, and C with a
smattering of other tech where useful.

We are seeking a frontend developer to add to our engineering-centered
organization — Ideal candidate is mid-level and comfortable using their own
judgment to work from loose specifications. You will mostly be working in
CoffeeScript: creating visualisations in D3.js, or building frontend
interactions in Backbone.js.

As a frontend engineer, a good understanding of backend and api development is
required - your role will frequently involve altering and understanding json
endoints within Rails. Prior experience with Ruby or Rails is not required; we
are happy to teach you the language and framework.

Requirements:

\- 1 year of professional experience with JavaScript or CoffeeScript

\- Experience with a framework like Backbone.js, Angular.js, or Ember.js

\- Basic experience with bumper pool, the game of kings

Attributes of a successful candidate:

\- Experience with a backend framework like Rails, Sinatra, Express.js,
Django, CakePHP, etc.

\- Experience with a data visualization library such as D3.js

\- Experience with Leaflet, Mapbox, or Open Street Maps

\- Experience with a templating language (we use HAML and HAMLC) such as HAML,
Handlebars, Mustache, etc.

\- Experience with a dynamic stylesheet language such as Sass or Less (We do
not expect you to be a designer)

\- Experience working with databases (We use Mysql and MongoDB)

\- Experience with Unix command line tools

\- Experience with a (D)VCS (We use git)

Emcien offers a suite of analytical applications that reveal patterns in data
streams and actionable tasks to maximize profit. Our apps are built on modern
technology and focus on the use of proprietary graph algorithms to eliminate
clients' needs for tedious data modeling and long implementation cycles.

Check out our Engineering Team: \-
[https://engineering.emcien.com/](https://engineering.emcien.com/) \-
[https://github.com/emcien](https://github.com/emcien)

All about Emcien: \- [http://emcien.com](http://emcien.com)

Notes: \- Emcien does not sponsor any Visas. \- All web developers must work
out of our Vinings, GA headquarters.

To apply, please send: \- Your resume \- A list of any open-source projects
you have contributed to, and the name under which you contributed

------
bforgione
Levels Beyond, Inc. - Denver, CO - Full Time
([http://levelsbeyond.com](http://levelsbeyond.com))

Job Title: Developer/Senior Developer

About Us Levels Beyond is a disruptive player in the new Video Ecosystem,
providing products and solutions built on the Reach Engine platform. Reach
Engine is powering the largest video libraries and distribution networks in
the world, connecting content owners and creators with the devices and
platforms their consumers demand.

About the Position You'll have the ability to leverage your Flex development
experience to support our engaging user interfaces. On the UI side, you have a
good working knowledge of and expertise in Flex while being willing and able
to support some of our HTML5 development work. Doing this well, you will be
part of our team, propelling the future of video forward, integrating with
best of breed partner tools and APIs, and exposing our industry-leading video
management and delivery software to the cloud.

We are looking for you if… You are a polyglot. Some of our best developers
believe this personal definition fits what we do at Levels Beyond. You like
working with the latest technologies. You like to have the opportunity to take
ambiguous requirements, break the problem down into understandable segments
and get the job done for the customer. You have a willingness and ability to
challenge our status quo while recognizing our path. In other words, you
possess a blend of confidence and humility.

Your Skills and Credentials * Flex 4 / ActionScript 3 * Ability to support
HTML5 development efforts * Relational DB knowledge, can read/write/modify
moderately complex SQL * RESTful web service creation / consumption * Ability
to interface with clients from top-tier companies * 4-7 years of experience

Nice To Have / Desire to Learn * Java application development * Experience
with an ORM framework * NoSQL (Mongo, Cassandra, ect.) * Knowledge of the
RobotLegs framework * Experience working in an Agile environment with daily
Scrums * B.S. in Computer Science or a related degree. (preferred, not
required)

Our Work Environment * Horizontally mobile * Less hierarchy-more unity *
Driven toward strong ownership * Intensity to solve problems for clients *
Political free zone * Autonomy * You recommend, we listen, you implement *
Peer and personal responsibility * Food and drink abound * Work hard/play hard
- Hackathons and Company Happy Hours * Downtown Denver in RiNo

The Perks * 3 weeks vacation * 10 paid holidays * New Macbook Pro, external
monitors, ect. * Health, Dental, Vision...what you would expect * Huge
opportunity for career growth!

Please contact Bill Forgione <bill@levelsbeyond.com> to learn more.

------
justinsw
Solum, [http://solum.ag/](http://solum.ag/) \-- San Francisco, CA (SOMA) --
full-time, permanent, local

Solum is looking for talented and passionate senior engineers to design and
build our data management systems, develop advanced analysis tools to leverage
this data for agricultural management, and create great user interfaces for
customer-driven data analysis and visualization.

We're creating new technology to make the business of agriculture simpler and
more productive. We develop software, analysis services, and new soil
measurements to help growers and their advisors manage farms efficiently,
improve crop yields, and optimize use of inputs. Solum is bringing the best of
cloud, mobile and big data analytics technology to agriculture. There's a huge
need for better software services to be developed for agriculture, to help
them better manage their data, incorporate new data layers, and make more
informed data-driven decisions. Come help Solum make agriculture more
efficient and better for the environment while increasing grower's profits.
We're a small team and this a great time to be joining!

Feel free to email me (address in profile), or apply directly via
[http://www.indeed.com/cmp/Solum/jobs/Senior-Web-
Developer-8f...](http://www.indeed.com/cmp/Solum/jobs/Senior-Web-
Developer-8f0c59771f0ccf46) .

=====================================

Senior Web Developer: \- Work closely with other developers, product
management and data scientists to design and develop high performance,
scalable web-based applications for analysis and visualization of agricultural
data as well as large scale crop planning and management. \- Develop tools to
support internal data analysis and R&D \- Passion to do something new and
different with your hard-earned software development skills! \- deep
experience with at least one common web stack, willingness to learn new
technologies. Our stack is mostly python / django / postgres / jquery at the
moment. \- Experience designing relational database schemas to support high
performance, scalable web applications \- iOS / Android experience a plus \-
geospatial data experience a plus

About Solum: Solum is a venture-backed start-up headquartered in the SOMA
district of San Francisco. The company also has a significant presence in
Ames, Iowa, where it operates a state-of-the-art soil testing laboratory. The
company is backed by Khosla Ventures, Andreessen Horowitz and Google Ventures.
Our team of 25 people are experts from a broad set of disciplines -- software
development, data science, chemistry, physics, agronomy, and business.

Since the introduction of precision farming technology and techniques over 15
years ago, advanced growers and their advisors have generated significant
volumes of geospatial data about their soils, crops and yields. However, the
current industry desktop software packages make it difficult to manage this
data and turn it into actionable information. Solum is developing a cloud and
mobile-first software platform that will greatly simplify the transport,
storage, analysis, and sharing of precision agriculture data. Solum's
intuitive interface gives crop advisors and growers access to the information
they need to make critical agronomy and farm management decisions in the
field.

------
zinxq
Fulltime, Palo Alto - funded Series A

[http://www.refresh.io](http://www.refresh.io) paul at refresh.io

Title: "Rather Impressive Java Developer"

Our current dev team is pretty awesome and we're looking to add to it.
Currently we have a few PhD's, few ex-googler's, some tech book authors,
couple of ex-linkedin, ex-microsofties, and stanfords, and a bunch of startup
vets like Trulia and dealer.com. Heck we even have the guy who wrote the Java
testing framework TestNG ( [http://www.testng.org](http://www.testng.org) )
and the guy who wrote Mailinator (
[http://mailinator.blogspot.com](http://mailinator.blogspot.com) ). And we're
only up to 7 people. But we want an 8th and maybe a 9th.

Job Description: Someone we want to work with. Someone who will make us
smarter and better and, in return, someone we can make smarter and better too.
Someone who will help us make our company and its products great.

Our technology includes: Java. Thousands of threads (Mailinator guy keeps
adding more, TestNG guy keeps removing them). Tons of data, tremendous data
analysis, fuzzy logic, machine learning, natural language processing. We use
Mongo and we're having no problems with it - because we're careful. We treat
every superfluous database access and every unnecessary network call like its
a small insult to our users. And gosh darn it, we love our users.

Simply, we are building a product that fetches and analyzes massive amounts of
data to improve our user's lives (see the website for a more specific
description, or better yet, email me)

Job Requirements: You know Java (or at least you're willing to learn it) - but
hands-down you know some computer language cold. You know it well enough to
hate parts of it but yet probably understand why they're there. You get why
algorithms are important and know when to implement them and sometimes, when
its better to just do it the easy way. You understand that startups experiment
a lot - and consequently discover amazing things occasionally, but throw away
code far more often.

The static credentials on your resume are great but honestly, its the dynamic
stuff we're more interested in.

You've done stuff. You're proud of the stuff you've done. You can show us -
heck, you can't wait to show us. It might be an iphone app, or an open source
project, or a thread-safe cache-invalidation scheme, or a javascript game, or
maybe you launched a startup. Either which way - you built something - start
to finish. You can deliver.

The interview:

We love solving problems and every interview question we ask is based on
something we've actually had to code. So we sometimes get rather excited to
find a smart person willing to solve a problem a new way with us on a
whiteboard. You should think this way too - you don't rate interviews as being
easy or hard - you rate them as being boring or fun. And we definitely shoot
for fun. Right answers aren't the point - finding a good attack vector on the
problem is.

Our CTO's take on getting your resume Silicon Valley ready:
[http://paultyma.blogspot.com/2012/05/how-to-get-your-
resume-...](http://paultyma.blogspot.com/2012/05/how-to-get-your-resume-
silicon-valley.html)

------
greghinch
_London, UK_ \- We Are Pop Up -
[http://www.wearepopup.com](http://www.wearepopup.com) \- Full Time

We Are Pop Up is a community-driven marketplace for short-term commercial
property leasing. The platform launched at the end of 2012, and has already
given numerous creative entrepreneurs around the UK opportunities to engage
the offline world in ways they never had before.

 _About the Role_

We’re looking for an experienced Web Application Developer to work directly
along side our Lead Developer and Creative Director, building features and
scaling the platform. Someone who’s comfortable working with the whole stack,
understands the principles of excellent software development, and wants to
treat their code as their craft.

Primarily we build in a Django/Python environment, but any relevant experience
is great (as long as you are willing to learn Python). We’re looking for
people with a few years of experience under their belt. Being an expert in SQL
will get you a lot of points. We follow Agile development practices, and
you’ll be shipping features frequently.

 _Skills and Attributes We’re Looking For (being 100% in all is not required,
but candidates who are will receive preference)_

\- Experience building web applications from the bottom, up. Django/Python
experience preferred, but Rails/Ruby, PHP, etc. is also great, so long as
you’re a quick and willing learner

\- Solid knowledge of SQL and related best practices. We use Postgres, but are
happy with MySQL or similar experience

\- Ability to work in Javascript/HTML/CSS. We use YUI 3 and Bootstrap. You
certainly don’t need to be a designer, but you should be able to take on a
feature and fully implement it, including all relevant front-end code

\- General understanding of Solr/Lucene search

\- Experience deploying basic server infrastructure and with the Unix command
line (being an expert SysAdmin is not required)

\- Familiarity with code profiling and optimization

\- Interested in things like Agile development, TDD, and pair-programming

\- Work equally well in close coordination with others and independently/self-
directed. We’re a small team, so we’ll always be working closely, sometimes in
pairs, but often you’ll need to be able to take on things on your own

\- Legally eligible to work in the UK (mandatory)

 _More About Us_

We’re a group of Brits and Americans who came together in the spring of 2012
to take on an ambitious idea cooked up by 2 of our co-founders in a pub one
evening (where all good ideas start). We’re artists and environmentalists,
consultants and entrepreneurs, engineers and educators. Collectively we’ve
worked with Fortune 500s, government and the public sector, universities,
creatives, small businesses, and (other) start-ups. We’re alumni of
Springboard Mobile programme, and we’re looking to change the world.

 _Applying_

Developer candidates _only_ , please email jobs@wearepopup.com with the
subject "Interested in your Web Application Developer role, HN Aug 2013".
Recruiters, prepare to be ignored at best, and possibly mocked (in other
words, we're not interested!)

------
jkeesh
CodeHS is hiring in San Francisco, CA!

CodeHS is the best way for beginners to learn how to program. We focus on
working with schools, and work with hundreds of schools and thousands of
students all over the world. CodeHS focuses on making online education about
the community, as you work through the program, you get help from real people.

[http://codehs.com/jobs](http://codehs.com/jobs)

===== Head of Sales, Business Development ===== Description We’re looking for
someone to run our sales efforts. You’ll be in charge of keeping on top of our
pipeline, emailing and calling teachers and principals, and closing deals. You
should be passionate about education and excited about helping educate
students in computer science all over the world.

Responsibilities Respond to inquiries from teachers, principals, and
superintendents Qualify leads and prioritize your time Work with a team and
individually Explain the features and benefits of CodeHS

===== Tutor Experience/Community Manager ===== Description CodeHS has a global
network of tutors helping students learn to program all over the world. You
will be in charge of managing the tutors and tutor recruitment process,
helping maintain tutor quality, and making the tutoring experience fun and
rewarding.

Programming experience required, or ability and desire to pick up programming
quickly!

Responsibilities Manage current tutors on site Review tutor performance Find
College CS Majors to hire as remote tutors Communicate between students,
schools, and tutors to see how tutor feedback is working

===== Lead Content/Curriculum Developer ===== Description CodeHS is always
looking to expand and improve our content. Help lead efforts to teach new
concepts, new languages, and new tools to students all over the world.
Significant programming epxerience required, and experience teaching computer
science at the high school or college level is a signifiant bonus.

Details of Role Degree in computer science Excited about learning and teaching
programming Wants to be creative about making learning progamming fun and
engaging Taught computer science at high school or college level, or
significant experience creating learning materials or tutorials

===== Short Term Sales Job ===== Description

This job pays hourly. Help us sell CodeHS to schools. Respond to inquiries
from teachers, principals, and superintendents Qualify leads and prioritize
your time Work with a team and individually Explain the features and benefits
of CodeHS

===== CodeHS Tutor ===== PART TIME Description Help out students all over the
world who are learning to program. You will be a member of the CodeHS tutoring
community, and help answer questions, give feedback, and do grading. This job
is open to college computer science students, and in limited cases high school
students or other programmers.

Details of Role Current computer science student at a university Fluent in
English Excited about learning and teaching programming Get paid to help
others Flexible hours, remote working

------
manolofan
NewsCred - NYC - Full-time, permanent - (www.newscred.com)

Our mission: To build the conduit through which every piece of journalistic
content in the world flows. We're doing this by reinventing the way content is
distributed, consumed, and shared across the social web.

About the company:

NewsCred is the world’s leading syndication platform for high quality
journalism. Our mission is to build the conduit through which every piece of
journalistic content in the world flows. We're doing this by reinventing the
way content is distributed, consumed, and shared across the social web. Along
the way, we're breathing new life into the news industry, an institution with
fundamental importance to our lives.

The Work

NewsCred was founded by three engineers; our commitment to pushing the
technology envelope is encoded in our DNA. Whether you're:

• improving our search infrastructure using the latest techniques in
information retrieval and natural language processing, or • analyzing
terabytes of usage logs to discover what content performs best for our
customers, or • building a revolutionary content consumption UX,

you'll get to pick the best tools for the job. We encounter unprecedented
challenges everyday. You’ll be the architect and implementer of the solution.

The Stack

We’re not dogmatic about specific technologies but here’s a list of some of
the stuff we’re using:

• Python • Solr • Django • Backbone.js • MySQL • MongoDB • Puppet

The Team

The engineering team at NewsCred consists of some of the most brilliant,
considerate, and fun-loving people you’ll ever meet. We’re really diligent
about who we hire so we can be sure that everyone has a great shot at being
both successful and happy.

We organize ourselves into small, autonomous teams that are as self-sufficient
and independent as possible. This allows us to maintain our scrappy,
entrepreneurial culture as we grow.

About You

You love creating software so much that it’s disconcerting to your family and
friends. You’re an expert in your favorite technologies. You find few things
as satisfying as reading and writing beautiful code. You want to push some
code on your first day. You’re irresistibly curious about the latest emerging
technologies. You may or may not have a computer science degree.

The Perks

• Competitive salary • Insurance - medical, vision, and dental • Free monthly
metro cards • Awesome office in the Flatiron District of Manhattan • Happy
hours on Thursday • Free lunch on Fridays • Outings with the team - karaoke,
bowling, funky formal, kickball team • Simple vacation policy: “Be reasonable”

------
meganap
San Francisco, CA - Full-time, permanent - MuleSoft

Node.js Developer

Mulesoft is looking for node.js Developers to join our award winning Cloud
Platforms team in San Francisco.

You will get to pioneer a greenfield JavaScript/Node.js project with a growing
team creating brand new services and features for our CloudHub Platform - our
Integration Platform as a Service (iPaaS) which recently won the SIIA Software
CODiE Award for Best Integration Solution. You will have the opportunity to
apply node.js to develop high-performance and highly-scalable event-driven
components which will provide the backbone for the CloudHub platform, and a
set of shared services across the Anypoint cloud platform. This is a
greenfield project so there is tons of room for you to be creative, solve
impossible problems, try new technologies and make your personal mark on
things. In addition you have the opportunity, client-side, to use JavaScript
and frameworks like Ember and Angular for developing Single Page Applications.

You’ll get to work with a great team of smart and talented engineers in San
Francisco, as well as plenty of opportunity to travel to our engineering team
in Buenos Aires, Argentina. We have a really nice office space with lots of
company perks, and we run regular meetups and hackathons. Most importantly
you’ll have a lot of fun doing this.

Some of the things that would make you a great fit for this exciting role: You
are excited about node.js and could explain to a room full of engineers why
it’s such a compelling and powerful technology. You are active in the open
source community. You have a github account and would be happy to share with
us some of the projects you have started or contributed to. MuleSoft is an
open source company and most of our team are open source contributors. You are
constantly trying out new languages and frameworks on your own time - Ruby,
Scala, Clojure, Akka, Angular, Ember, etc. You are interested in APIs, big
integration and big data challenges. A lot of what we are building involves
scaling to massive volumes of web transactions and analytics/metrics which
will require technologies like AWS, Hadoop, and real-time event processing.
Strong JavaScript knowledge and development best practices including unit
testing and continuous integration of JS applications. You should feel
passionate about this and have pretty strong opinions on why it is so
important. You probably have a Web/UI JavaScript background and are
comfortable working up and down the full stack and contributing to our SPA if
needed (in fact this is probably one of the reasons you are excited about
node.js). You know when to choose appropriate technologies for the team to
use; iterate quickly on ideas and push them out to customers in a continuous
fashion; assist junior members of the team by performing code reviews and
providing technical advice. Multiple openings at various levels (junior,
senior, principal).

Click here if you're interested in learning more:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=orGEXfws&s=ycombinator](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=orGEXfws&s=ycombinator)

------
zt
San Francisco, CA -- Standard Treasury -- Full-Time

 _Opportunity_

Standard Treasury builds software for banks. That might seem boring, but
everyone uses a bank and we dream of making their technology simple,
beautiful, and intuitive. Think about your online banking system with its
outdated, unpleasant UI and UX — we’re working to fix that. To get some idea
of the market: U.S. banks spend $400 billion dollar per year on IT.

See [http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/09/standard-
treasury/](http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/09/standard-treasury/) for some more
information.

Email us at hiring@standardtreasury.com

 _Product_

Our first product is a white-labeled API interface and developer experience
that we’ll sell to banks. Our technology enables banks to programmatically
offer their services to their clients using modern, RESTful APIs. From here we
plan on expanding into desktop online banking, mobile banking, and core
banking (the systems that record teller transactions, and how much money
everyone has in their bank accounts).

 _Traction_

We have significant traction on our API product with several top-25 banks. The
price points of these contracts range from $1 million to over $5 million per
year. With these contract sizes and a growing customer base; we have an
opportunity to avoid any significant equity dilution with a traditional
fundraising round.

 _Team_

We are a small team based in San Francisco focused on unsexy but incredibly
valuable services that will change the face of banking and we are looking for
the right people to join us. We are building a team of excellent people who
work hard and don’t tolerate bullshit. We want passionate partners who share
our desire to shake up banking software. We practice internal transparency a
la Stripe ([http://bit.ly/VSv54h](http://bit.ly/VSv54h)) and corporate candor.

Email us at hiring@standardtreasury.com

 _Compensation and Perks_

You can expect:

1\. Great benefits. Medical, vision, and dental insurance for you and your
dependents.

2\. Great comp. Salary and equity. Critically, we’re interested in finding the
right balance for you. We know there are some people who have a greater risk
appetite than others.

3\. Great perks. Free lunch and dinner, snacks, a stocked fridge, laundry
service, gym membership, Clipper card, house cleaning by Exec or Homejoy, and
delivery errands by Postmates.

4\. Great flexibility. (a) Flexible hours. So that you can live your life. (b)
Open vacation policy. We all need to recharge. We mean it — there is a two
week minimum and we’ll send you home in December if we have to. (c) Paid
maternity and paternity leave.

5\. Great tools. Build your ideal workstations so you can have the tools you
want and need. Buy the books you need or want on Amazon. Need a Kindle for
your commute — get it. The corporate Amex can be used for all expenses under a
standard of trust & reasonableness.

 _Roles_

We are hiring as quickly as we can find good people in a large number of
roles.

1\. Platform and APIs. For those who think they can build something as
beautiful and durable as Twilio, Stripe, or Facebook Connect.

2\. UI, UX, and design. This will start with easy-to-use API documentation and
intuitive websites. In the future it will expand into the future of online
(and mobile) banking.

3\. Bank integrations. Half our job is taking pre-modern internal banking
systems and making them disappear for our users. This requires patience and,
fortunately or unfortunately, a deep love of puzzles.

4\. Systems and security. We integrate with some of the most sensitive and
secure systems in the world. We need to be even better. A security breach will
kill our company.

5\. Define your own role. Let us know what you want to work on to disrupt
banking software.

Email us at hiring@standardtreasury.com

~~~
ethanbond
Any interest in offering a 6 month internship in the spring? I'm a product
design (fairly experienced) and CS student from a top engineering school
looking for a co-op.

------
wellingtonwu
50onRed in Philadelphia, PA is looking for Python and Java Engineers. (Open to
Relo)

To Apply: Follow this link [http://bit.ly/10usP95](http://bit.ly/10usP95) OR
send your resume to wwu@50onRed.com

50onRed operates a premium ad network and serves over billions of online ad
impressions each month. We work with large advertisers such as Groupon and
eHarmony, and develop innovative products to monetize many of the web's
largest shopping, dating, and social websites.

As a Software Engineer, you will join our extremely talented engineering team
comprised of some of the sharpest developers in the area. The core development
team is the beating heart of the company as a whole, creating highly scalable,
innovative products used by some of the largest advertisers on the web and
seen by millions of people each day. The core development team works closely
with the business lines and the Network Ops team to deliver cutting edge
software that revolutionizes the way our clients can monetize the web. Our
products are built using the latest and greatest open-source tools and
technologies. We identify the solution and implement it using whichever
language is best for the job.

What you'll do everyday: Design, Develop and Test new software in an Agile
environment Build custom software from ground up—from Database to front-end
Javascript

Technologies we use include (but not limited to): -Python, Java, PHP,
JavaScript -MySQL, Redis as well as other datastores to fit the current
problem we’re trying to solve -Flask, Django, SQLAlchemy -EC2, Cloudfront and
Opscode Chef, Git -Effectively manage products at any point of their life-
cycle -Work closely with the core dev team and Director of Engineering to
prioritize work flow on a daily basis

Qualifications/Experience Required: -Bachelor’s degree in Computer Science or
related field -Strong experience working with a variety of languages to solve
complex problems involving high availability and highly scalable applications.
(Must be able to code something in the interview) -Solid understanding of
persistence databases and no-SQL datastores -Experience working with HTML,
jQuery as well as raw JavaScript, without libraries, on large-scale, customer-
facing websites -Knowledge of Source Control and best practices -Experience
with Unit Testing -Basic working knowledge of Unix/Linux and an interest in
devops -Must have excellent inter-personal communication skills and can work
effectively within a team in an open-air environment

Desired: -Experience scaling web apps -Experience building browser extensions
is a bonus

50onRed is a great place to work. We have a high energy, creative and smart
team. We’re located in the Cira Center next to 30th Street Station in
Philadelphia and we’re a short walk from Center City and easily accessible by
public transportation. Employees enjoy competitive salaries & benefits, a
casual work environment, Friday Summer Hours, Gym Membership, free
subscription to Spotify, catered lunch, 401(k) program and flexible hours.

------
wellingtonwu
Philadelphia, PA - Leadnomics, Philly's fastest growing company is hiring
Node.JS Developers! (Open to Relo)

To Apply: Follow this link
[http://www.leadnomics.com/about/#hiring](http://www.leadnomics.com/about/#hiring)
OR send your resume to wwu@leadnomics.com

Leadnomics is a fast-growing, innovative, online marketing company. We
generate customers (leads) for large companies including financial
institutions, online schools and insurance companies. We employ industry
standards for best-practices and deliver high volumes of quality leads at
competitive prices. Our team represents some of the leading minds in search,
email, social, development and more. We don’t punch a clock or work in suits
but each person knows their role and has the power to influence the direction
and success of our company everyday.

Leadnomics is one of the fastest growing start-ups in Philadelphia. We
launched in 2008 and have grown our revenue at over 500% per year. Our office
is conveniently located in the Cira Centre next to 30th Street Station. We are
a short walk from the heart of Center City and accessible by public
transportation.

Position Overview: We are looking for a Sr. Software Engineer to take on a
role on our core dev team. Our team is comprised of talented engineers who are
passionate about designing, creating and delivering highly scalable solutions
for our core, lead management platform. Leadnomics is recognized as not only
the 26th fastest growing company in the country, but as an industry leader in
the on-line marketing, lead generation space. We cultivate and deliver real-
time leads through targeted ad campaigns via our publisher network to some of
the top companies in the Financial Services and Auto Insurance verticals. Our
platform currently handles hundreds of thousands transactions each day from
our partners all over the world.

Your job: -Design and develop high-performance distributed services for our
next-generation platform -Assist team in delivering solutions to fuel growth,
scalability and sustainability of our platform. -Generalize and simplify
technical solutions to solve multiple needs using the best-in-breed tools and
technologies. -Consistently research, innovate and implement improvements to
expand the capacity of the platform.

Your background: -Experience designing, writing and deploying scalable
software -Experience hand-coding server side Javascript -A track record of
solving problems and getting things done -Strong proficiency with data
structures and back-end systems -Experience dealing wtih scalability issues
-Professional experience with low-level optimizing, tuning and debugging for
performance -Top-notch expertise in at least one relevant technology -Highly
productive developer in open source languages, with functional programming
experience

Your toolbox: Node.js AWS Heroku Javascript asynch I/O PHP Memcached Linux

Our Environment: We're a small company with an awesome view of the
Philadelphia skyline, a fully stocked refrigerator and snack cabinet, catered
lunch on Mondays, a plethora of office toys, and (we’ve been told) the best
office parties in Philly!

Benefits include: Highly competitive compensation Generous paid time off
Premium medical and dental insurance for employees 401(k) Catered Lunches
Fully stocked kitchen w/ craft beers too! Friendly Fun, Diverse, Hard Working
Environment

------
bootstraponline
Aquent Position Description: Senior QA Engineer - Automation

Title: Senior QA Engineer - Automation

This role participates in a new enterprise-wide software quality assurance
function that will drive SQA automation and promote the adoption and sharing
of best practices across multiple business units that are engaged in software
development.

Responsibilities

The successful candidate will work with business units to create automation
and promote the sharing and adoption of best practices.

To accomplish this, the Engineer will engage in a variety of functions:

* Participate in tool selection and create an automated test framework.

* Build automated (and some manual) tests for web and mobile solutions, and performance tests for web.

* Develop and execute detailed test cases and automated test scripts.

* Establish automated functional and regression testing procedures.

* Create automated performance testing plans and test scenarios.

* Assist in defining Quality Assurance policies and process improvements.

* Train and mentor QA team members in automated testing and best practices.

Experience & Expertise

* Minimum three years quality assurance experience with web testing.

* Strong experience with automation tools, preferably Selenium WebDriver, Ruby, JMeter, WebLoad and other open-source tools. Focus on coding rather than record/playback.

* Moderate performance testing experience is required.

* Mobile testing experience is a plus.

* Knowledge of QA Procedures and Methodology, and Agile / SDLC.

* Excellent analytical, organizational, and problem-solving skills.

* Ability to set priorities and multi-task in a fast-paced environment.

* Excellent written, verbal and interpersonal communication skills; and

* Ability to successfully work independently and in a team environment, build peer-to-peer relationships; typically work with several departments in the organization.

Location: Boston, MA

How to apply: Email your resume to nkotsifas@aquent.com

About Aquent: For 20+ years Aquent has led the way in transforming how
companies find and utilize marketing and creative talent to execute their
brand strategies. Aquent’s pioneering approach to staffing and services has
helped thousands of companies -- ­including two-­thirds of the Fortune 500 and
90 of the Fortune 100 -­-­ build their internal marketing and communications
capabilities.

Today Aquent has 45 offices across the globe and is headquartered in Boston,
Mass.

[https://www.aquent.com/find-work/69188](https://www.aquent.com/find-
work/69188)

------
leakybucket
Sessionbox - San Francisco, CA (SOMA)

[http://www.sessionbox.com/](http://www.sessionbox.com/)

Because instrumenting the frontend should be easy. (Let's just say that's the
visible part of the iceberg). We've opened up the hood in a new way, enabling
full x-ray visibility into the frontend (and a lot more that will surface in
due time). Ok, we know. That's a little cryptic. We look forward to being able
to say more, and in the meantime, if you're really curious, try reverse-
engineering what we're doing from our jobs page. You'll see we have some tasty
ingredients.

We've just finished seed funding, and are looking for our second and third
engineers.

Software Engineer - Javascript Frameworks Expert

Are you tired of sprinkling blobs of Javascript instrumentation code
throughout your applications? Have you explained the importance of the
waterfall graph in DevTools a zillion times? Do you think that movie theatres
should play compilations of Paul Irish videos? If so, this position might be
for you.

Qualifications:

Demonstrable expertise with multiple programming languages

Expert understanding of web technologies (Javascript, HTML, CSS).

Expert understanding of at least one frontend Javascript framework (Backbone,
Angular, Ember, Knockout, etc).

Substantial experience with Chrome DevTools.

BS/MS in Computer Science or closely related field.

Bonus points:

Experience as a team or project lead.

Experience with d3 or other Javascript data visualization libraries.

Experience creating applications with node.js.

Familiarity with WebKit or Blink internals.

Software Engineer - Core and Backend Lead

You will work on the architecture and implementation of our core service. This
includes both the core Sessionbox technology to monitor and analyze our
customers' production web applications, as well as the backend infrastructure
that will keep our service available and scalable.

Qualifications:

Demonstrable expertise with multiple programming languages

5+ years creating and scaling web application backends (including node.js)

Deep understanding and implementation experience with HTTP proxies.

Expert knowledge of at least one NoSQL database (Mongo, Cassandra, etc).

BS/MS in Computer Science or closely related field.

Bonus points:

Experience as a team or project lead.

Experience with LXC based containers.

Familiarity with WebKit or Blink internals.

------
dschwartz88
Harry's ([http://www.harrys.com](http://www.harrys.com)). Fulltime or Intern.
New York City.

A bit about us:

We built Harry’s with one simple belief: everyone deserves a great shave at a
fair price. As such, we seek to provide our own brand of exceptional shaving
products direct to our customers online. We launched on March 13th and have
been humbled and flattered by the early customer response, and we're now
looking to bring on more talented engineers to help make every one of our
customers happy and change the world, one 5-o'clock shadow at a time.

We're looking for outstanding full stack engineers and data engineers who want
to solve thorny e-commerce problems in {customer marketing, web performance,
customer experience/support, operations, supply chain management} in
innovative ways.

Technologies: our web site is built on Rails, we're hosted on Heroku, our data
is stored in Postgres, and we write a lot of Python to consolidate data from
various sources and analyze it.

For the full stack engineer who thrives on shipping features in the face of
complex problems and processes: Our custom e-commerce platform powers the
entire business, from the HTML on our homepage all the way down to our supply
chain. We’ve got fun problems to work out every day, at every level of the
stack, all with the hope to make purchasing and shaving with us the best
experience out there. We’re looking for someone genuinely excited by the
opportunity to make millions of peoples lives easier and build the Harry’s
platform of tomorrow. Your primary responsibilities will include:

* Architect and implement core features of the production website

* Build infrastructure to support various external features and other units of the business

* Think about performance all the time, and proactively make changes to make our platform better

* Determine ways to operate more efficiently (e.g. optimizing our inventory and shipping algorithms)

For the statistically inclined engineer who communicates with data and hacks
on data problems:

Data plays an integral role at Harry's, informing every facet of our business.
We are constantly working to understand the behaviors of tens of thousands of
customers, tailoring offerings to them so that we can make them happy and
drive continued demand. To that end, we're looking for a statistically-
inclined software engineer who is well-versed in building data systems and
wants to use data to inform decisions at Harry's in a forward-thinking way.
Your primary responsibilities will include:

* Build infrastructure to automate data collection, storage, processing, and presentation.

* Instrument our website and marketing communications to gather the data we need.

* Test changes we make to our site, emails, packaging, shipping options, -- everything, really -- relentlessly.

* Produce, analyze, and present data to users in a context that allows them to make meaningful strategic decisions.

* Use your sheer intellectual horsepower to figure out and communicate how to better delight our customers.

If interested, email jobs@harrys.com with why you're interested and relevant
links (e.g. Github, projects, LinkedIn).

------
Dirlewanger
We are Market76, a well-funded technology startup based in New Haven, CT. We
have created a community for financial advisory firms, built around rich data,
intuitive and modern design, and a user base of avid advisors united by a
common vision. We are determined to build a powerful network of investors that
will precipitate industry disruption.

We are looking to find two people to take on the roles of Database Architect
and Rails architect (in-house, no remotes please).

DB Architect requirements:

\- Bachelor's Degree in Computer Science strongly preferred and at least 3
years of professional database development experience

\- Experience in a high-energy startup or an enterprise class software company
is a plus

\- Solid understanding of schema design and database architecture

\- At least 3+ years of professional coding ability with SQL \- Extensive
experience in scalable, performant database architectures built on MySQL (or
others)

\- Experience in data warehousing and design for analytics

\- Experience working on Extract/Transfer/Load processing is a definite plus

\- A demonstrable skill in the research, design, test, development, and
deployment of production-ready databases

\- A passion for collaboratively defining clear requirements and objectives,
then delivering results

\- An in-depth understanding of database systems design and architecture.

\- U.S. citizenship or permanent resident status

What you'll be doing:

\- Design for performance, scalability, and integrity

\- Architect for deep data analytics

\- Continually enhancing and extending database skills

\- Provide enhancements and create new functionality

\- Participate in the entire Software Development Lifecycle

\- Work with extremely large data volumes

\----------------------------------------------------------

Rails Architect requirements:

\- Bachelor's Degree in Computer Science strongly preferred and at least 3
years of professional software development experience

\- Experience in a high-energy startup or an enterprise class software company
is a plus

\- Solid understanding of MVC framework / software architecture

\- Deep web experience: HTML5, JavaScript, JQuery, Twitter Bootstrap, AJAX,
REST API, XML/JSON etc.

\- Extensive experience in scalable, performant database architectures built
on MySQL (or others)

\- Experience working on Search or Big Data Technologies is a definite plus

\- A demonstrable skill in the research, design, test, development, and
deployment of production-ready applications

\- A passion for collaboratively defining clear requirements and objectives,
then delivering results

\- An in-depth understanding of software systems design and architecture.

\- Experience in data modeling, mapping and loading a plus

\- U.S.citizenship or permanent resident status

What you'll be doing:

\- Develop custom server side applications using Ruby on Rails

\- Design for performance, scalability, quality and reuse

\- Continually enhancing and extending development skills

\- Provide enhancements and create new functionality

\- Participate in the entire Software Development Lifecycle

\- Work with extremely large data volumes

\----------------------------------------------------------

If interested, please send your resume to jobs@market76.com

[http://www.market76.com](http://www.market76.com)

------
asm89
Rotterdam, The Netherlands - Full time - Senior PHP Developer - Qandidate.com

Come and join our team in our quest to build the best recruitment software in
the universe...and beyond ;-)

You will be working at our head office in Rotterdam, developing Qandidate.com,
diverse internal back-office applications, internal and external API's.

You get to work with experienced colleagues with a strong vision on web
development and software architecture, giving you a full intellectual
challenge every day. One day of your work week will be dedicated to R&D,
prototyping and researching new processes, techniques and tools to move the
development of Qandidate.com to the next level. If you want to push your web
development knowledge to the next level, come join us!

# At Qandidate.com we use the following (and this list is growing):

    
    
      - LAMP + Elasticsearch
      - Symfony2 / Yii (legacy)
      - Git and GitHub
      - IRC
      - Test driven development
      - Constantly investigating new stuff like DDD / CQRS / Event sourcing / devops / ...
      - Our architecture is moving to decoupled applications, working together to provide the platform that runs Qandidate.com.
    

# What do we ask from you?

    
    
      - You have a Bachelor’s or Master’s degree in Computer Science (or equivalent)
      - Strong object oriented programming skills
      - Experience with developing with a framework such as Symfony2, Yii, or Zend2
      - Experience with test driven development
    

# What do we offer you?

We offer an excellent salary, an Option plan (SAR’s) and additional incentives
every 6 months when we hit our company targets. Think of a day at the spa,
dinner for two at a Michelin star restaurant or designer sunglasses of choice.
We also have a pension scheme and if you like socializing, you’ll be pleased
to know that there are plenty of outings and get-togethers taking place!

Meet your new colleagues! [http://qandidate.com/tag/meet-the-
team/](http://qandidate.com/tag/meet-the-team/)

# We also offer:

    
    
      - 25 holidays days;
      - flexible working hours;
      - time and budget for training;
      - communal lunch every Tuesday;
      - laptop with SSD and 16GB RAM + docking station and two 24” screens at your desk;
      - 20% time for R&D;
      - great coffee ;-)
    

# About Qandidate.com

Qandidate.com is the new and free recruitment system for those companies
looking to improve and take direct control over their recruitment activities.
Designed for in-house recruitment, Qandidate.com offers customers an
alternative to Outlook and Excel by providing a refreshingly easy-to-use
online recruitment system. Qandidate.com provides all the information and
tools they need to create an effortless recruiting process. Customers can
track and manage their applicants anytime, anywhere. All for free!

Interested? Drop me a mail at iam.<my hn nick>@gmail.com.

------
cometc
New York, NY OR REMOTE - DailyBurn.com

Hi, DailyBurn is hiring for full stack web developer positions and an iOS
developer position

We are open to people in NYC (we work out of the IAC office in Chelsea) or
Remote. For Remote folks we prefer North America or willingness to work a
North American day (time wise).

We have several development team members that work 100% remote and have been
doing remote work as a company since day 1.

DailyBurn is part of IAC so we have a lot of resources to pull from that IAC
can offer.

You’ll have the chance to work on a variety of products and platforms (web,
mobile, TV, and other media platforms), and will help scale our products to a
rapidly growing audience.

Your skills:

iOS: We're looking for a solid track record of delivering iOS apps. Strong
Objective-C skills and the ability to demonstrate that you have a strong
understanding of iOS UX and UI.

Experience with other technologies is a plus since we work on a lot of
platforms. Have a look at our apps on the App store (just search for
DailyBurn)

\- Full listing: [http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/dailyburn/ios-
developer/b47NJ6-...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/dailyburn/ios-
developer/b47NJ6-h8r4PI3iGakhP3Q?ref=rss&sid=68)

Full Stack Web: Experience building and launching production software with
Ruby on Rails (or similar web frameworks) we are hiring for both experienced
developers and less experienced skill levels.

If you are on the less experienced end we prefer NYC so you can work hands on
with some of our more experienced team members, but if you are interested
reach out regardless :)

\- Full listing: [http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/dailyburn/ruby-on-rails-
develop...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/dailyburn/ruby-on-rails-
developer/aFxfWoKkOr4OU3eJe4egig?ref=rss&sid=68)

Technologies We Use:

\- Our core web stack is Ruby on Rails, Nginx, and Unicorn.

\- We use Node.js for real-time services

\- We use Go for background processing

\- We store data using MySQL, Redis, and MongoDB.

\- Platforms we run on: iOS, Android, Roku, Smart TV, Google TV, Xbox, and
more coming.

\- We have 4 iOS Apps in the store and are launching a new one alongside iOS7

DailyBurn brings fitness and nutrition to members, anytime, anywhere, by
streaming HD-quality workouts in a variety of disciplines from dance and high-
intensity cardio to yoga, kettlebells and strength training. Our focus is
creating and delivering amazing in home workouts.

If you're interested feel free to apply to the listings or email me directly:
paul@dailyburn.com mention the HN posting :)

If you reached out to me in the past feel free to ping me again, thanks!

------
steve_w
Manchester, UK. Skylab:
[http://www.studioskylab.com/](http://www.studioskylab.com/) \- Senior
Developer & developers.

We develop innovative and exciting web projects for both clients and
ourselves.

We're looking for people who take pride in their work and get excited by the
industry they work in, people who work well with others, people with a good
eye for detail.

 _We work with technologies such as:_

\- HTML 5

\- CSS 3 and SASS

\- Responsive design

\- Amazon Web Services

\- Git

\- Symfony 2

\- Puppet

\- Auto-scaling server infrastructures

 _Why you might want to work here:_

Training — Dedicated time set aside to training; whether that’s self-teaching,
online courses or attending conferences.

Collaboration — Fortnightly get-togethers to discuss new technologies and how
we can push things forward; everyone’s opinion is important.

Money — We offer competitive salaries.

Apples — Everyone gets an iMac or MacBook Pro.

Apples — We provide free fruit for the team.

 _Roles available:_

\--- Senior developer ---

What you'll be doing:

The role will be a blend of architecting solutions for both client and
internal projects, hands-on development and maintenance of the projects,
mentoring the team, code reviews, helping set standards and getting involved
in writing technical documents and proposals.

What we're looking for:

 _Experience_

\- Development of commercial projects \- Mentoring and training of other team
members \- Use of development patterns and processes such as MVC, dependency
injection and TDD \- Writing client-friendly technical documents

 _Technical skills_

In addition to the skills listed in the introduction:

PHP (ideally with Symfony 2 or similar framework experience), Javascript, LAMP
server administration, Continuous integration (Jenkins or similar), Automated
deployments (Puppet or similar), Architecting scalable web infrastructures,
WordPress and ExpressionEngine.

Not all of these are essential, as long as you have a lust for knowledge.

\--- Developer ---

What you'll be doing:

The role will be a blend of architecting solutions for both client and
internal projects, hands-on development and maintenance of the projects.

What we're looking for:

 _Experience_ \- Development of commercial projects

 _Technical skills:_

In addition to the skills listed in the introduction -

PHP (ideally with Symfony 2 or similar framework experience), Javascript,
WordPress and ExpressionEngine.

Not all of these are essential, as long as you have a lust for knowledge.

We would love to hear from you so please contact us at
careers[at]studioskylab.com

------
o0-0o
Full Stack Web Developer

Dealflow.com - New York, NY, USA (Wall ST)

Job Description:

Developer

Development is part of the Product Management team at Dealflow.com and is
responsible for Dealflow.com’s development effort of our Dealflow.com product
solutions. Current projects include the design, development, and maintenance
of cloud based software solutions related to deal marketing on the Internet.
Other projects involve systems & networks administration duties, cross-
functional teamwork with the Research & Executive teams.

The Role:

The Developer will be a hands-on software developer involved in the build out
of our new web application: Dealflow.com. This senior member of the product
team will manage and lead development with regards to our online, actively
marketed, crowdsourced deal database software. This database forms the
central, integrated part of the Dealflow.com product. The role will be a blend
between front-end & backend development.

The Developer is a creative team player that takes pride in crafting world-
class products, is able to put together the whole picture, and believes in the
value and opportunities of marketing deals on the Internet. Dealflow.com is
being designed to liberate all financial data by crowdsourcing the gathering
and maintenance of certain financial data - in order to provide the highest
quality active deal information to the entire general public.

Qualifications:

The ideal candidate will have at least 10 years of experience in core, full
stack development including the development of complex, web-based software
systems. Financial experience is not mandatory, but would help the ideal
candidate. We develop in Node.JS, ElasticSearch, RabbitMQ, and SQL - so the
successful candidate will have experience developing in these technologies,
including scripting using PERL, Python, or another advanced, mature scripting
language. Strong JavaScript is mandatory. In addition to development skills,
the ideal candidate will have a good knowledge of crowdfunding, crowdsourcing,
the JOBS Act, Regulation D, and General Solicitation.

------
firefoxNX11
NTTData Americas in Boston, MA is looking for Senior Mobile Architect
[https://careers-nttdata.icims.com/jobs/84719/senior-
enterpri...](https://careers-nttdata.icims.com/jobs/84719/senior-enterprise-
mobile-architect/job) and Senior Developer [https://careers-
nttdata.icims.com/jobs/90279/senior-java-int...](https://careers-
nttdata.icims.com/jobs/90279/senior-java-integration-developer/job)

------
mikehill09
IOS Developer in New York, NY

The ideal candidate will be comfortable in a small, high-­paced start-­up
environment and will bring an energetic and creative approach to their work.

● Experience with iOS, Objective C and Cocoa Touch ● 2+ years experience in
mobile application development ● 2+ years experience in Objective C ●
Fundamentals in object-­oriented design, data structures, algorithm design,
problem solving, and complexity analysis

Please send resumes to mhill@itaccel.com

~~~
create_account
Stop spamming this thread with your recruiter garbage!

------
mikehill09
VP of Engineering New York, NY

Responsibilities

• Collaborate with founder/CEO to define products and specs to meet vision and
market opportunities • Hands-on development leadership of Python-based
publisher platform • Work with Director of Ad Operations to implement ad units
into the eReading experience, • Initially display ads with rich media possibly
later. Ad unit integration to follow industry standards • Potential for hands-
on development leadership of new HTML5 browser-based responsive • eReader web
apps, for desktop, tablet, and smartphone

Knowledge, Skills, Abilities Desired:

• Track record of driving and iterating cutting edge technology products • 1+
years of experience with digital advertising technologies, including an
understanding of the fundamentals of tags, networks, exchanges, and an
interest in driving innovative use of these in eBook contexts • 3+ years of
experience hands-on web app development, ideally a mix of work in UI / app/
data tiers. Working knowledge of the differences between desktop / tablet /
mobile platforms as web development targets • Nice to have: Experience with
design and development of web app and data tiers • Nice to have: Confidence
with hiring and overseeing other technologists part time and full time to fill
out the team over time

Minimum Experience & Education • 3+ years of experience in web platform
development and/or tech team leadership

Please send resumes to mhill@itaccel.com

~~~
create_account
This thread is _not_ for recruiters.

Downvote.

------
hjay
SEEKING WORK - Vancouver/Remote

Struggling to find a web developer who understands your business?

I am Jay Huang, a full stack web developer and consultant based in Vancouver,
B.C. Having co-founded of 2 of the largest communities on the internet
dedicated to Windows, Windows7Center.com and Windows8Center.com (2008~2011) —
I have experience taking projects from conception to a thriving business. This
experience allows me to better understand your business and solve your most
important problems.

What I can do for you:

* General technical consulting

* Web security consulting

* Frontend/backend Development (PHP, HTML5, CSS3, JQuery, etc)

* Wordpress themes and modifications

* Search Engine Optimization

* API development

* Responsive design (RWD)

[http://jayhuang.org](http://jayhuang.org)

Linkedin:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/huangjay](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/huangjay)

~~~
ayers
Wrong section. Try the freelancer one.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6139937](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6139937)

